# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Ik wens../steek graag een kaarsje aan voor..

## kaatjekakel

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn vader. Deze week is het acht jaar geleden dat hij veel te jong overleed.

----------


## Luuss0404

Goed nieuw topic Kakel!

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor Martin. Elk jaar in de avond van mijn verjaardag op de volgende ochtend steek ik een kaarsje aan  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn overleden poezenkind Gukkie die verleden jaar is overleden :Smile: 

Als ik in Maastricht ben branden mijn man en ik altijd kaarsjes voor onze dierbare die helaas niet meer onder ons zijn.........

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor de sfeer  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

een klein gebedje en dat alles in orde,of een wensje doen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lara '52

Wij steken een kaarsje aan in een kerk of basiliek vr. alle mensen die we kennen of overleden zijn met de gedachte dat het hun goed mag gaan ;doen we al jaren het schaadt niet ;ook vr. bepaalde wensen d 'éne komt uit d'andere niet .mijn vurigste wens zal nooit uitkomen .....verdriet wanhoop .....lang gehoopt en gebeden maar néé ......

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek héél vaak kaarsjes aan gewoon voor de sfeer en gezelligheid,
soms brand ik ook een speciaal kaarsje voor een speciaal iemand die dat op dat moment nodig heeft  :Wink:

----------


## Ilse34

ik ook voor de gezelligheid en aromatherapie doe ik ook.
Ik gebruik meestal sandelwood olie.
Vandaag en alle dagen van zijn leven steek ik nog een kaarsje aan voor men grootvader.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek ook kaarsjes aan voor de gezelligheid en soms voor een dierbare.. voor de geur hebben we wierrookjes met geur roos, ylang ylang ed.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor de sfeer en gezelligheid. Maar ook voor dat arme egeltje die ik vanmiddag platgereden in onze straat vond  :Frown:

----------


## Lara '52

Vanavond steek ik kaarsjes aan vriendin komt langs en wij kletsen met hapje en drankje een ganse avond tot middernacht (zonder onze man ) super ..... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Celest,

Oe! Een manloos avondje, Veel plezier!!

----------


## Lara '52

Ja,Syl dat is toff ....we hebben nog tijd tekort en zijn nooit uitgepraat en alles wat er verteld wordt blijft tussen ons  :Wink: we zijn altijd niet met elkaar eens, maar we respecteren elkaar ; we kennen mekaar al 40jaar ,dat is al heel wat tijd ,daartussen is er wel een periode van een 1,5 jaar geweest van geen contact ,we hadden een meningsverschil en we waren allebei koppig we hadden de leeftijd van 30/32 jaar dachten dat we allebei gelijk hadden  :Confused:  een mens is nooit te oud om te leren en uit je fouten moet je leren anders geraak je niet verder in het leven : :Wink:

----------


## dotito

> Ja,Syl dat is toff ....we hebben nog tijd tekort en zijn nooit uitgepraat en alles wat er verteld wordt blijft tussen ons we zijn altijd niet met elkaar eens, maar we respecteren elkaar ; we kennen mekaar al 40jaar ,dat is al heel wat tijd ,daartussen is er wel een periode van een 1,5 jaar geweest van geen contact ,we hadden een meningsverschil en we waren allebei koppig we hadden de leeftijd van 30/32 jaar dachten dat we allebei gelijk hadden  een mens is nooit te oud om te leren en uit je fouten moet je leren anders geraak je niet verder in het leven :


hey Celest,

ja op die leeftijd geef je niet gauw toe he! en denk je vaak dat je gelijk hebt maar dat is niet altijd zo.en ja ik vind ook dat je nooit te oud bent om bij te leren ale nu besef ik dat een beetje.ben van aard ook altijd zo wat koppig geweest,(schorpioentje)als ik vond dat ik gelijk had.maar ik was er zelf wel op den duur den dupe van snap ge.hoop dat je nog een gezellige avond met je vriendin hebt gehad.
lieve groetjes,dotito :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Celest,

Fijn dat je zo'n leuke avond hebt gehad  :Big Grin:  En het is goed dat je elkaar ondanks meningsverschillen respecteerd en op een leuke manier met elkaar omgaat. 
Mijn beste vriendin was hier afgelopen zaterdag na mijn examens, lekker gekletst, lekker gegeten, heb een cadeautje gekregen voor mn verjaardag nog en ze leerde me weer 2 liedjes op de gitaar, ze wou me meer leren, maar dan wordt het teveel voor mij...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ja,Syl dat is toff ....we hebben nog tijd tekort en zijn nooit uitgepraat en alles wat er verteld wordt blijft tussen ons we zijn altijd niet met elkaar eens, maar we respecteren elkaar ; we kennen mekaar al 40jaar ,dat is al heel wat tijd ,daartussen is er wel een periode van een 1,5 jaar geweest van geen contact ,we hadden een meningsverschil en we waren allebei koppig we hadden de leeftijd van 30/32 jaar dachten dat we allebei gelijk hadden  een mens is nooit te oud om te leren en uit je fouten moet je leren anders geraak je niet verder in het leven :


Daar heb je helemaal gelijk in!!
En ja die koppigheid ken ik :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Maar mooi dat alles nu weer goed tussen jullie gaat! En 40 jaar is idd al lang!!

----------


## Lara '52

HOI DAMES ,idd als men jong is denk je altijd gelijk te halen maar met ouder worden is men meer meegaand en denk je : sop is de kool niet waard , zo zegt men dat hier; en er moet een diverse aan gedachte zijn ;maar respecteert een ander opinie ook en wees niet star in je gedachten  :Wink:  

@Dotito ik ken 3 SCHORPIOENTJES en amaai d'er komt ook geen wind door wanneer ze iets uitleggen  :Big Grin: ....... ....... 

oudste zus en kleindochter zijn RAMMETJES en DRAMMEN OP TIJD EN STOND DOOR ; oudste dochter LEEUWIN die BRULT  :EEK!: .......

@ Lieve LUUSS ,hoe was de uitslag examen viel het mee ? gezellig hé wanneer men kan bijpraten  :Smile:  

@ HOI SYL , ja koppig zijn,men is wel al een stap vooruit wanneer men kan toegeven dat men koppig is en dan kun je daaraan werken ;echtgenoot had dit probleem ook en oudste dochter maar men moet leren schaven aan karakter  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Celest, 
nog meer wijze woorden  :Smile:  Het is belangrijk om een anders mening te respecteren ook als je zelf een andere mening bent aangedaan! 
De examenuitslag krijg ik binnen 6 tot 8 week na het doen van het examen, maar ik ga ervanuit dat ik het de allerlaatste dag krijg (ervaring heh). En het is heel gezellig om bij te praten, vooral als je elkaar (te) lang niet gezien hebt en dan lekker met wat te knabbelen en een lekker drankje erbij  :Smile: 

Ik ben 22 oktober jarig en afhankelijk van welke krant ik lees ben ik of weegschaal of schorpioen... dus kan altijd kiezen wat mij het beste uitkomt  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara '52

Ha ha ....Luuss je hebt het terug goed uitgekiend ,maar een schorpioentje zal wel niet rond de pot draaien en er duidelijk voor gaan  :Big Grin: grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Ilse34

voor mijn allerliefste grootvadertje.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek graag een kaarsje (stuk of 20 door het huis  :Wink: ) aan om een 'warmere' sfeer te creëren nu het weer zo vroeg donker wordt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan omdat de hond van een goede vriend net is overleden  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Ik sluit mij aan bij Agnes,ik doe dat ook alle avonden vind dat echt gezellig,en knus.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor ons geliefde Harm, veel te vroeg overleden aan een verschrikkelijke ziekte, een geweldige bassist die nu een grote leegte achterlaat bij Zwammstein en Baxteen. Rest in peace!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan om mijn saus warm te houden  :Wink:  en omdat het knus is met dit winterse weer dat maar niet schijnt op te houden  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hihi Luuss, aparte manier om saus warm te houden!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hihi ja, ik heb zo'n theepot houder dus daar zet ik soms de saus op, blijft hij in elk geval warm en roerbaar  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan....

dit weekeind voor al wie me dierbaar is ... hopelijk heeft iedereen een fijn weekeind en een leuke valentijnsdag  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ooohw zo'n ding, die hebben wij ook altijd als we op vakantie gaan :Smile:  Kun je zo'n theelichtje in doen :Big Grin: 

@ Ag, 

Jij ook leuke valentijnsdag! Was het eerlijk gezegd alweer vergeten, doe eigenlijk niet zo aan valentijnsdag:rolleyeyes: Het is voor mij bijna iedere dag valentijn haha  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor.....mijn overleden grootouders.
Grootvader was 63 en grootmoeder was 53 veel te vroeg heen gegaan. :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn vader zodat ie weet waar zijn kleinkinderen zijn. 11 jaar geleden op 58-jarige leeftijd overleden.

----------


## Lara '52

Morgen steek ik een kaars aan , oudere broer gaat terug in Duitsland wonen na 25 jaar hier te wonen ,we zullen elkander nog minder zien want met de ouderdom en gezondheid gaat dit moeilijker .... zijn dochter die daar woont zal hem wel goed verzorgen dat is ook een gerustelling .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lara,
Fijn dat zijn dochters je broer goed gaan verzorgen  :Smile: 

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor een ieder die het moeilijk heeft!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek vanavond een kaarsje aan voor mezelf;
voor de gezelligheid en voor deze 5000ste post  :Big Grin: 

Fijne avond iedereen!!!!

 :Wink:  Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Das een hele goede reden om een kaarsje aan te steken!  :Wink:

----------


## xylina

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn beschermengeltje(s) en me omi van 82....

----------


## dotito

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor iedereen zijn gezondheid.

----------


## Onassa

Ik steek nu effe maar geen kaarsje meer aan want ik ga naar bed, en das dan een beetje gevaarlijk he? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane, grappig  :Wink: 

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor... mijzelf  :Wink:  Ik hou niet van felle lampen en niet alle lampen in huis zijn dimbaar, dus steek ik kaarsjes aan voor de romantische sfeer!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek vanavond een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die het momenteel even kan gebruiken....

----------


## dotito

Das heel lief Aggie!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Vanavond steek ik een kaarsje aan voor mijn lieve Snoopy (malthezerke)...
Hij heeft gisteravond laat nl een beroerte gehad (ik denk een hersenbloedinkje).
Hij is er nu een beetje terug aan het doorkomen maar te zien/horen aan zijn ademhaling en moeilijker slikken takelt hij nu héél snel af ... ik denk dat ik dinsdag afscheid van hem moet nemen en hem laat inslapen/cremeren ...

----------


## kaatjekakel

Heel veel sterkte Agnes!

Liefs,
Kakel

----------


## sietske763

voor mijn eerste man, vandaag 18 jaar geleden is hij gestorven.......zal hem nooit vergeten, fijne man voor mij en een fantastische vader van mijn kinderen......

----------


## Tess71

Heel heel veel sterkte Agnes.............ik begrijp wat je doormaakt, verschrikkelijk!!!!

Ik geef je een dikke knuffel en wat extra kracht.

Veel liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
Heel fijn dat je Snoopy niet wil laten afzien, maar wel een erg moeilijk en verdrietig moment om definitief afscheid te nemen  :Frown:  Heel veel sterkte en een warme lieve troostende knuffel!

Lieve Barbara,
Mensen zeggen altijd dat tijd ervoor zorgt dat het makkelijker wordt... maar het blijft elk jaar een moeilijk moment, fijn dat je een kaarsje aansteekt en je man zo herdenkt! Sterkte en een dikke knuffel!

----------


## Agnes574

@Sietske,
Altijd weer een emotionele dag voor jou die 4de mei!! .... sterkte lieverd!!!

Ik ga proberen van m'n verjaardagsdag te genieten ... proberen ...

Fijne dag verder iedereen!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## joshuatree

@Agnes.....VAN HARTE GEFELICITEERD!!!!

zet alles opzij ( weet ik...moeilijk..) en probeer er toch een leuke dag van te maken...
Laat je maar lekker in de watten leggen...
Groetjes Josh

----------


## joshuatree

Mijn hond...Senna

----------


## dotito

Voor Aggie die vandaag 36 jaar is geworden,HIP HIP HIP......HOERA!!! :Stick Out Tongue: xxx

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve agnes,
sterkte.....en gefeliciteerd.

----------


## dotito

Voor mezelf dat ik zaterdag niet te nerveus ben :Smile: 

En voor mijn dochter...die morgen haar exames moet afleggen voor de ingangsexames voor verpleegkundige.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor... iedereen die dat op dit moment nodig heeft!

----------


## sietske763

ja luuss, we steken voor iedereen hier, en onszelf een kaarsje aan!!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik steek vandaag een kaarsje aan voor de lieve woefke van Aggie.
Oh en ik schaam me dat ik je verjaardag vergeten was, gister niet op de pc geweest, maar alsnog van Harte!!

----------


## Agnes574

Geeft niets Syll,

mijn verjaardag is dit jaar helemaal niet belangrijk ... mijn woefke daarentegen wel; dus dikke merci voor het kaarsje voor Snoopy  :Wink: .

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek vandaag een kaarsje aan voor onze lieve Petra die vandaag jarig is!!
Dikke proficiat meissie!!

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

vandaag een kaarsje voor mijn pleegmoeder, ze heeft kanker...........

----------


## Agnes574

.... voor onze Syll,
Hopend dat ze goede examens aflegt!!
Knuff Xx Ag  :Wink: 

@Sietske, 
Sterkte meissie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah wat lief Ag  :Smile:  Thanks!!

----------


## dotito

Steek vandaag een kaarsje aan voor mijn grootouders die veel te vroeg zijn heengegaan.Als kind waren mijn grootouders mijn afgod,soms zit het leven gewoon niet eerlijk in elkaar (maar ja) :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die nu in een moeilijke periode zit.

Veel liefs aan iedereen xxx

Do

----------


## gossie

Ik wens jullie allen die later op deze MC site aanwezig zijn een goede nachtrust. :Smile:  Soms heb je wensen die je gewoon algemeen wilt uitspreken. En je hoeft daar verder geen reactie op.! Bij deze dan

EEN WENS.

slaap straks hopelijk zacht, :Wink: 

een lieve groet, Jo

----------


## gossie

jullie een fijne dag toe, als dit het toelaat. Anders veel sterkte om deze dag door tekomen.

----------


## AnnLaura

EEN WENS

een ontspannende dag, zonder spanning en onzekerheden.

----------


## Ronald68

Dat Jolanda snel weer thuis komt, maar wel met een kruisje!

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Waar is jolanda naar toe als ik dat vragen mag,ben je ook zo'n type die iemand snel mist?

----------


## AnnLaura

volgens mij is Jolanda, de Nijmeegse vierdaagse aan het lopen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Haha ik hoop ook dat ze snel weer bij je is en dat ze alle kruisjes heeft van de wandeltocht  :Wink:  Hopelijk komt ze alle dagen goed door en hou jij het nog even vol met de kids en huttenbouw zonder al teveel kleerscheuren  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Do,
Jolanda is idd Nijmeegse4Daagse aan het lopen!

Ik wens, dat iedereen het zonnetje in zijn/haar hart kan voelen  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

OOhhh, nu woon ik toch vlakbij Nijmegen en ik wist even niet dat het alweer zover was.
TV heeft hier ook al weken niet meer aangestaan geloof ik met het mooie weer.
Dan wens ik Jolanda heel veel succes toe.

verder wens ik iedereen kracht en licht toe om moeilijke momenten door te kunnen komen.

----------


## dotito

Ik wens iedereen een hele mooie gelukkige pijnloze dag toe.....

----------


## gossie

> Ik wens iedereen een hele mooie gelukkige pijnloze dag toe.....


Ik ook Do, veel sterkte vandaag :Smile:

----------


## gossie

jullie allen een fijn, mooi en liefdevol weekend toe.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik wens dat iedereen een dag vrij kan zijn van pijn en zorgen...

----------


## gossie

jullie allemaal, vandaag een hele fijne zonnige dag toe.  :Smile: Vredelievend, pijnloze dag. :Smile:  Zover waar mogelijk is :Smile: 

een lieve groet van Gossie xXx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Ah dat zonnetje kan ik wel gebruiken! Helaas is het hier wel een beetje somber weer buiten..  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor onze lieve luuss!!

----------


## gossie

ik heb een kaars aan gestoken voor mijn sociale netwerk, voor alle leden en gasten van de MC site, en alle mensen die op deze aardbol leven, die door overstromingen, hitte, armoe, oorlog en/of wat nog meer worden verstoken. Dat ze ergens rust kunnen vinden. :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die een goed hart heeft :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

_ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn zieke vader, en verder voor iedereen die het moeilijk heeft!_

----------


## gossie

Ik heb vanavond diverse kaarsjes aangestoken, voor m'n dierbaren die intussen zijn overleden. Van jong tot oud.

----------


## gossie

jullie allemaal een goede nachtrust toe :Smile:  Vooral aan de MC leden en MC gasten die nu vanaf 01.00uur nog op deze site aanwezig zijn. Ik hoop en wens dat jullie naar omstandigheden de slaap kunnen vatten, en/of jullie arbeid kunnen verrichten. :Smile:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor de slechte slapers!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor een ieder die warmte, slaap, rust, liefde en gezondheid nodig heeft!

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die afgekeurd is en dus niet meer kan werken, dat valt niet mee

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor de oma van een vriendin welke deze week overleden is.

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor.........mensen hier op mc,
die het moeilijk hebben, in een depressie zitten en/of erg moe zijn

----------


## gossie

iedereen veel sterkte en kracht toe, in jullie/hun levens toe. Maar ook beterschap voor de mc leden en -gasten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik wens,
dat de griep stopt met zich verspreiden want ik ben zat van het ziek zijn en wens dat iedereen snel weer beter is/wordt!

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor...onze lieve Sieske,die voor iedereen en alles klaar staat.

Van harte beterschap Schattie!! :Embarrassment:  x

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor alle lieve leden van mc in de hoop dat ze kracht, rust, slaap, positiviteit en ontspanning vinden en in de hoop dat ze beter worden!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek ook een kaarsje aan voor onze Sietske; dat ze snel mag opknappen en beter word!!
Knuff en sterkte meissie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

Een kaarsje ook voor Sietske vlug beterschap .  :Embarrassment:  

Alsook vr. de tweeling geboren verleden week -Simon-Kasper dat ze hun weg mogen vinden in deze wereld  :Smile:  ( vriendenkring )

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier nog meer kaarsjes voor onze lieve Sietske!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ik hoop ook dat de tweeling hun weg mogen vinden in deze wereld!

----------


## gossie

.....Sietske, heel veel beterschap toegewenst. :Smile: 

En voor een vriendin van mij, die morgenochtend vroeg gedotterd wordt. Hopelijk gaat alles goed.

----------


## sietske763

thanks voor jullie medeleven, doet me erg goed!!!
voor al deze lieve fantastische mensen steek ik vanavond een kaarsje aan!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat het goedkomt met je vriendin!

----------


## sietske763

@gossie,
dotteren ze in het weekend?? of is het een acute situatie??
sterkte

----------


## gossie

ik wens dat Agnes574 haar grootste wens uitkomt. :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Das lief Gossie!!  :Smile: 

Ik wens voor iedereen hetzelfde; dat iedereen zijn wensen mogen uitkomen  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik wens iedereen veel liefde en vriendschap toe!

----------


## gossie

Ik wens, dat iedereen, zowel -gasten als MCleden elkaar respecteren in hun doen en laten.

"RESPECTEREN IS EEN WERK-WOORD"

Een lieve groet van Gossie X

----------


## Agnes574

Hélemaal mee eens lieve Gossie... zucht!!  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan .. voor het gevoel van vriendschap en liefde!

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die het nodig heeft.

Do x x x :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren was het de dag van de Allerzielen. ( 2 nov.) ik ging naar de begraafplaats met een bloemetje voor mijn broer en nam òòk wat waxinelichtjes mee om deze te ontsteken bij mijn familie die daar ook liggen. verder steek ik van tijd tot tijd kaarsjes aan voor mensen die ziek zijn of wat steun kunnnen gebruiken, en voor de slachtoffers van grote rampen in het buitenland, want alle kaarsjes bij elkaar die worden opgestoken in alle huiskamers en landen, of wààr dan ook, geeft kracht en liefde door voor je medemens! fijne dag allemaal...groeten van Elisabeth9

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Dotito, ik weet nog niet hoe alles hier werkt, maar ik ga het onderzoeken, fijne dag verder, groeten van Elisabeth...  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Elisabeth,

Graag gedaan,en welkom op MC.

Ik geloof dat er een topic bestaat waar je één en ander kan vragen als je iets niet begrijpt van forum, je moet maar eens kijken :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor alle zieke en gewonde en verlaten dieren die worden opgevangen en verzorgd door erg lieve betrokken mensen in opvanghuizen en asiels! Op dat deze mensen zulk goed werk doen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Dotito,

Dank voor je advies, eerdaags maar eens alles onderzoeken...prettig weekend alvast, ik zie dat er bij mij Junior staat, maar volgens mij ben ik een Senior,....ha,ha,...ehhh ik kom er nog wel achter!!! oeps...heb het goed, heb het fijn, dagggggggg ps: lief dat je mij welkom heet, dank je wel...

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen Luuss0404,

Mooi gezegd wat betreft de dieren....ik ben het helemaal met je eens....wellicht ken je iemand die in deze branche zit, en dan zie je pas echt hoe liefdevol dat is! fijne dag...
Groetjes van Elisabeth

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Junior Member heeft ermee te maken dat je nog geen 29 posts geplaatst hebt, zo wel dan wordt je Member en vanaf 100 posts ben je Senior Member  :Wink: 
Een vriendin van me werkt bij de Dierenambulance Groningen, maar het is meer omdat ik een gewonde merel naar een vogelopvang heb gebracht en die mensen er met alle liefde voor willen zorgen  :Smile: 

Ik steek ook een kaarsje aan voor de bakkerijen, groenteboeren, viswinkel en 2 andere bedrijven die zo goed zijn om de vogelopvang aan voedsel en andere benodigdheden te helpen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen Luuss0404,

Wat fijn dat je even reageert, en nu snap ik het als je de term Senior Member gaat krijgen, ik moet ze eerst nog verdienen, ha,ha, dank je wel! èen mooie gedachte een kaarsje te onsteken voor de mensen die er voor zorgen dat de dieren kunnen eten.Top! groeten van hier, dit was Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die angst heeft wateroverlast te krijgen!!

Ik wens dat niemand met wateroverlast te maken krijgt!!!

Voorlopig hier nog 'droog' in huis door de windrichting .... GELUKKIG!!, want de problemen zijn nog niet opgelost: ventje zijn huis > hij moet dat zelf maar 's regelen.... (heeft dat nog nooit gedaan in zijn leven, wordt tijd nietwaar??!!)

----------


## Agnes574

> Goedenmorgen Luuss0404,
> 
> Wat fijn dat je even reageert, en nu snap ik het als je de term Senior Member gaat krijgen, ik moet ze eerst nog verdienen, ha,ha, dank je wel! èen mooie gedachte een kaarsje te onsteken voor de mensen die er voor zorgen dat de dieren kunnen eten.Top! groeten van hier, dit was Elisabeth


Als je zo doorgaat lieve Elisa ben je in no-time senior member  :Big Grin: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> ik wens dat Agnes574 haar grootste wens uitkomt.


Hoop ik ook  :Wink: 
Pijnvrij én méér energie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: ja ik doe mijn best om wat te schrijven  :Big Grin:  ha,ha, daarom nu een kort berichtje voor allen die in Belgie wonen en omstreken die te maken hebben met OVERLAST van water!!!! wat angstig en akelig, :Frown:  ik las het op teletekst van de televisie....hèèl veel sterkte allemaal, ik leef met jullie mee....
knuffel van Elisa  :Smile: 

ps: òòk een kaarsje voor de hond Jasmijn van mijn ouders, ( een Koningspoedel) gisteren is zij onverwachts geopereerd aan haar linker voorpoot...ze hebben wat weggehaald wat niet goed is, hopenlijk geneest het en is de uitslag goed die we over 14 dagen horen...ik maakte mij bezorgd!!! pffffffffffff  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Elisabeth... zie dat je al 'member' bent  :Wink: .

Ik steek ook een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die last heeft van de wateroverlast!!

----------


## Suske'52

vd.mensen hier in de stad en deelgemeente opdat ze de moed niet verliezen bij de overlast vd overstroming ,op plaatsen hier 1 meter gestaan ,langzaam..... zakt het een beetje...... alles ligt hier stil , burgemeester heeft gevraagd om de stad te vermijden ,vd. mensen begint nu de opkuis binnen een 2 tal dagen hopelijk , echtgenoot kreeg van mensen een oproep deze morgenvroeg om af te komen - de mensen waren de wanhoop nabij , maar er was niets tegen opgewassen 't was hopeloos .... 't is erg ....wij wonen nog vrij goed ; je zou je bijna gaan schuldig voelen .

----------


## Agnes574

Verschrikkelijk hé .... ik heb zo te doen met die mensen die water in hun huis hadden ...
alles waar je zo lang voor gespaart hebt; kapot of lelijk!
Ik steek er nog iedere dag speciale kaarsjes voor aan!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske 52: Heel veel sterkte met de wateroverlast , het is een drama.. :Frown:  .fijn dat je nog veilig zit in je huis, maar je ziet alles om je heen, en dat geeft zorg èn verdriet!! bah wat angstig, ik zie steeds de beelden op tv...ongelooflijk wat de natuur kan doen, ik zal vanavond speciaal een kaarsje voor U en de mensen daar gaan branden....Sterkte nogmaals... warme groet van Elisa

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die het kan gebruiken.Ook voor mezelf want eerlijk gezegd voel ik me de laatste tijd niet zo best.

----------


## Suske'52

@Echtgenoot is al de ganse avond met de kinderen bij vrienden aan de opkuis bezig , 't is een ramp , je spaart en werkt om iets te verwezenlijke , in een paar seconde staat alles onder, dit gaat vliegensvlug .....en alles is verloren  :Mad: 

de natuur is wel onvoorspelbaar ....op het water( de dender)zat enorm stroming op . ERG !!!! 

Bedankt dames . :Wink:  :Smile:  Suske

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Dat moet heel erg zijn al u persoonlijk gerief is naar de boem :Frown: maakt het maar is mee.Wel heel behulpzaam van u familie dat ze gaan helpen :Wink: 

Liefs Do

----------


## Suske'52

@Do, sorry dat ik niet eerder beantwoorde, maar ik heb om de 2 dagen kine en het is zwaar en pijnlijk, moet er elke keer van bekomen en evenwicht is zoek alles lijkt dooreen geschud ....  :Confused:  


De overstromingen  :EEK!:  ja voor een werkmens is dit zwaar....en als men ouder is zekers, mensen van 60 ...70....jaar herbegin maar ,want alles is verloren .Wat de hulp betreft wanneer zoiets gebeurt is dat onze plicht , als men in het zelfde schuitje zou zitten, dan zou men ook blij zijn met hulp van vrienden en familie .fijn weekend  :Smile:  grtjs Suske  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Je moet helemaal geen sorry zeggen!!!begrijp dat volkomen.Als het mij totaal niet afgaat zit ik ook niet op forum hoor.

Dat is waar als ge het zelf meemaakt zou ge ook blij zij dat men hulp krijgt.Ik zou ook gaan helpen, denk dat dat de normaalste zaak is.

Heel veel sterkte, en een fijn weekend toegewenst :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die warmte, rust, evenwicht en liefde kunnen gebruiken!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn ouders....mijn pap heeft Parkinson en mijn mam heeft van alles, en ik ben dankbaar dat ze er nog beiden zijn! ik heb net een paar woorden met mijn pap gesproken via msn, geweldig, want het progamma was eerst weg, en nu lijkt het weer iets te lukken...toffffffffff ze klagen nooit en hebben altijd oog voor mensen die hulp nodig hebben, ik ben blij èn trots op ze, DAAROM een kaarsje voor beiden.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Daar mag je met reden zéér trots op zijn!!!
Mijn pa heeft allerlei 'kleine' klachtjes en is vééls te dik (maar dat weet hij en hij wil er niets aan doen!!) en die klaagt constant... mijn ma heeft MS, maar die hoor ik nooit klagen; ik heb dat altijd bewonderd (niet klagen,maar dragen) en heb nu dezelfde filosofie als haar ... met klagen en zagen bereik je niets, je word er enkel depri van (om te klagen én om dat geklaag aan te moeten horen!!!

Er hebben hier vanavond veel kaarsjes gebrand en elk heb ik 'toegewezen' aan een dierbaar persoon vanavond ... soms dagen allemaal voor één doel/ramp/ed, soms speciale kaarsjes voor speciale mensen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor iedereen om me heen die ik lief heb.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ga een kaarsje branden voor Jasmijn, de hond van mijn ouders, een Koningspoedel....een hèèl lief dier....laatst zijn er 2 tenen bij haar weggehaald via een operatie...ik hoor nu dat het kwaadaardig is....zelfs dieren kun je enorm aan gehecht raken...ik voelde mij even droevig, maar besef dat zij misschien best nog wel een tijd kan leven, net zoals mensen....we gaan dus nu nòg meer van haar genieten...

----------


## anMa

Graag een kaarsje zodat mijn grote wens uitkomt
Ik wil graag oma worden.....
anMa....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: Ik gun het je van harte dat je Oma mag worden....onverwachts komen dit soort mooie belevenissen....heb het goed, heb het fijn...Groeten Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn partner daar hij al ruim 3 jaar veel met mij naar ZH moet en maar wachten enz.
en dat al die tijd zonder te klagen....hij is er gewoon altijd!

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is super voor je Sietske!!
Dikke knuff en Xx Ag....
Ik mag meestentijds alleen gaan ... maar het UZ is dan ook maar 5min rijden van hier  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Vandaag een kaarsje voor de mijnwerkers in Mw. Zeeland die om het leven zijn gekomen
En dat hun familie veel moet doormaken .
anMa

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan......voor IEDEREEN hier op dit forum.

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment: 

@Siestke,

Eigenlijk is dat altijd nogal een gedoe hé dat ziekenhuis geloop.Lief dat je ook zo'n lieve/begripvolle man hebt  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Ik steek vele kaarsjes aan voor de mensen die van morgen de baan op moeten , het is zeer glad buiten , wees voorzichtig ..... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor alle lieve leden die altijd een kaarsje voor een ander aanteken en voor alle lieve leden die anderen helpen dmv ervaring, tips en adviezen!
Dikke pluim!

----------


## iceke

Ik steek een kaarsje aan speciaal voor mij dochter dat ze zich snel beter mag voelen en dat ze weet dat er mensen zijn die echt om haar geven.
Ook voor de anderen die steun kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Iceke,
Dat is een lief gebaar!
Ik hoop dat je dochter weet dat er mensen zijn die om haar geven en ik hoop dat ze zich snel beter mag voelen!

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje voor mijn grootvader en grootmoeder die ik te vroeg heb moeten afgeven.

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaars aan voor alle mensen die in deze koude tijd, in de kou zitten; o.a. daklozen, mensen die de cv en/of kachel niet kunnen aansteken, door omstandigheden.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Heb ik een maand geleden meegemaakt dat de cv plots één week stuk was.Ben blij dat nu niet is gebeurd, anders konden we op hotel  :Wink: 

Moet vreselijk zijn dat je geen verwarming hebt :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor de dakloze die hier dood zijn bevroren.Hopelijk vinden ze gauw voor die mensen een oplossing  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie en Do,
In verscheidene steden hebben ze voor daklozen plekken waar ze 's nachts kunnen slapen, meeste daklozen die ik hier spreek willen dat echter liever niet tenzij ze echt bevriezen door de kou maar dan nog hebben ze liever warm drinken of warm eten... Als het vriest is het in sommige steden ook verplicht in zo'n opvang te slapen, dan gaan hulpverleners en politie de daklozen opsporen en nemen ze die mee naar een opvang of die persoon dat nu wil of niet.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Weet je vind dat allemaal weg goed zo'n opvang, maar probleem in Belgie is, dat ze bijna geen plek meer hebben.Is echt erg aan worden bij ons.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor alle WEGGEBRUIKERS dit weekend en met andere dagen dat de wegen glad en gevaarlijk zijn, èn een kaarsje voor alle hulpverleners die de weg op moeten zoals, POLITIE/AMBULANCEMEDEWERKERS/ARTSEN/HULPVERLENERS VOOR DE DAKLOZEN/BRANDWEERMANNEN EN VELE ANDEREN....hopenlijk gebeuren er niet teveel ongelukken...èn voor alle lezers....VOORZICHTIG rijden, en kom weer gezond en VEILIG thuis!!!!!  :Smile: 
Fijn Weekend en Sinterklaas....Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag steek ik een kaarsje aan voor de vader van een vriendin.... :Frown: 
ik hoorde vanmorgen per sms dat hij is overleden....ik vond het zo verschrikkelijk ik was er ontdaan van, mede doordat mijn eigen broer eind december is overleden, daardoor begrijp ik ten zeerste hoe tragisch dit is! ik ben maar even wat anders gaan doen, om mijn gedachten te ordenen! .. :Wink:  of je nu oud of ziek bent, je wilt nooit een dierbare kwijt...

----------


## Suske'52

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor te bedanken dat ik fijne dochters en (schoon )zonen-kleinkinderen heb ..... :Smile: IK HOU MET HEEL MIJN HART VAN HUN  :Smile:  
Dat was altijd mijn wens, dat ze hun weg konden vinden in het leven .....  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Héél mooie wens Suske!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Idd mooie wens  :Big Grin: 

Ik wens dat Agnes haar woefke nog even bij haar mag zijn zonder al teveel pijn en dat mijn Heavy ook nog een tijdje meegaat!

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor alle mensen die op dit moment iets positiefs nodig hebben!

----------


## mammalou

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan .....voor mijn kinderen....om hen een steuntje 
in hun rug te geven ......in deze koude wereld....ik streef naar harmonie met allen die mij dierbaar zijn ......want we delen allen hetzelfde lot ......Knufff mamalou

----------


## Agnes574

Mooie wensen Luuss en mamalou...

Ik sluit me bij dit alles aan!!

Ook steek ik een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die in deze kou buiten moet.. of nog erger; moet werken!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mammalou,
Mooie wens  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je bij mammalou en mijn wensen aansluit  :Wink: 
Is geen pretje met dit koude gladde weer naar buiten te moeten en al die mensen in files.. een vriend van me is eergister door de gladheid over de kop gegaan en in een sloot beland maar gelukkig sprong zijn achterraam en kon hij eruit komen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ik wil graag een kaarsje aansteken voor iedereen die met een slechte gezondheid sukkelt. En zo wil ik ineens bij deze voor iedereen een kaarsje aansteken dat we allemaal in 2011' een betere gezondheid gaan hebben, met minder pijn/kwaaltjes.

----------


## gossie

Ik wens een ieder fijne kerstdagen, als je/de stemming dit toe laat? En anders wens ik een ieder veel sterkte, vooral tijdens dezen dagen toe. Met zijn/haar beperkingen.

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor alle eenzame mensen die het moeilijk vinden om deze dagen door te komen!!
heel veel sterkte
en probeer anders om naar wat mensen toe te gaan zodat deze dagen dan niet zolang duren!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Een vriendin van mn vader belde donderdag op, ze is alleen en haar familie had haar niet uitgenodigd voor kerst dus komt ze vanmiddag hier...
Sommige mensen vinden het heerlijk om alleen te zijn en anderen kunnen er niet tegen...

Fijne kerstdagen en alvast aan iedereen een gezond, gelukkig en liefdevol 2011 gewenst!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor onze lieve Agnes!!! In de hoop dat ze een goede beslissing kan nemen over haar lieve Biki en in de hoop dat ze zelf aankomende maand goed geholpen wordt door de medici!
Sterkte lieverd!!!

Ik wens voor alle lieve leden dat 2011 veel positiviteit, liefde, gezondheid, rust, vriendschap, geluk en hoop brengt!

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: Aan ieder op dit forum een fijn 2011 !!!! Dat jullie wensen mogen uitkomen ....steek er vd avd. een kaarsje voor aan ....Wees gelukkig ,vd. gezondheid , minder kwaaltjes en pijnvrij ..... . :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Ik heb een grote kaars ontstoken voor alle nieuwe MC-gasten en MC-leden, zo ook voor mijn vrienden en familie. Ik wens jullie allen een gezond, vredig en liefdevol 2011 toe.

Een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor een ieder die op dit moment iets positiefs kan gebruiken!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor de dochter van mijn overleden broer.
Ze is afgelopen vrijdag op de A28 op een auto geknald omdat die onverwachts ging remmen, en toen ze daardoor uitweek na de rechterbaan werd ze vervolgens aangereden door een busje  :Frown:  het "lijkt" goed afgelopen te zijn maar de tijd zal het leren..
Ik hoop dat dit avontuur goed mag aflopen, maar ik ben dankbaar dat ze er nog is! dus wil ik graag een kaarsje opsteken voor haar met veel liefde!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ik hoop dat het echt goed is afgelopen voor je nichtje en dat ze toch niet er verborgen schade aan heeft overgehouden!

----------


## christel1

Wens je nichtje veel beterschap en hopelijk houdt ze er niets aan over, soms lijkt het niet erg maar komen de gevolgen pas later. Ik heb ooit eens een auto-ongeluk gehad en op het eerste zicht had ik niets maar 3 weken erna kon ik mijn nek niet meer bewegen, blijkbaar had ik er toch een wiplash aan overgehouden maar kon het niet meer op de verzekering schuiven omdat het 3 weken later was... ik was op dat moment het meest bezorgd om mijn zoontje, toen nog een klein ventje, lag nog in zijn draagwieg, heb hem in de winkel gebracht waar het ongeluk gebeurd was, ze hebben er daar goed voor gezorgd, de politie is gekomen en die vent zat dronken achter het stuur.... niet leuk hoor....

----------


## christel1

Hij was toen 3 maand want zijn nichtje was net geboren en hij verjaart in april en zij in juli en ik kwam net van bij mijn broer omdat ik hem helpen poetsen had omdat zijn vrouw naar huis kwam met zijn kersverse dochter

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss en Christel: Dank je wel voor jullie reactie....het is precies zoals jullie zeggen èn ik zelf ook denk...hoe gaat het over een tijdje...we wachten het af....

ja dat is een drame Christel, jij mèt je zoon....gelukkig ben je gespaard gebleven, maar och je zou er een trauma aan overhouden...je houd er altijd wat aan over... :Wink:  bedankt voor je verhaal....vreselijk allemaal... :Embarrassment: 

de laatste keer was mijn zwager....van voren aangereden door een vrachtauto èn van achteren door een vrachtauto....een grote stationwagen waar hij in zat heeft hem gered....hij was zeer ernstig gewond en dit heeft grote gevolgen gehad voor het gezin....hij heeft weken gelegen in een ziekenhuis in Brasschaat....dat was nog maar het begin, maar goddank heeft hij het overleefd!!! en zo blijft het immer gevaarlijk in het verkeer, we moeten goed opletten meer kun je niet doen...we rijden verder met z'n allen op de wegen en soms hebben we een beschermengel bij ons merk ik en dat is fijn!!!  :Big Grin:  prettige dag verder....Liefsssssss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag is het zondag  :Big Grin:  ik wil graag een kaarsje opsteken voor al mijn lotgenoten hier op Medi City...ik lees iedereen zijn verhaal en hoor over alle pijn en ellende, depressie's en andere zaken en dat is reden genoeg om "vandaag" een kaarsje op te steken, òòk voor mijzelf! ik ga nu naar mijn ouders toe maar zal vanavond speciaal zelf een kaarsje branden op tafel voor allen....

Pas goed op jullie zelf, en ik hoop dat de pijn mag veranderen/verminderen....

Liefs Elisa en een warme omhelzing..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor een paar moslims uit ons hotel,
fantastische mensen........ze leven erg arm hebben geen normaal huis enz

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek straks eens een kaarsje aan voor mezelf en ga in gedachten naar dat vlammetje staren .... ik zit met mezelf in de knoop en met m'n relatie ...moet voor mezelf wat duidelijkheid scheppen .. want van uitstel komt afstel  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor de dochter van mijn overleden broer.
> Ze is afgelopen vrijdag op de A28 op een auto geknald omdat die onverwachts ging remmen, en toen ze daardoor uitweek na de rechterbaan werd ze vervolgens aangereden door een busje  het "lijkt" goed afgelopen te zijn maar de tijd zal het leren..
> Ik hoop dat dit avontuur goed mag aflopen, maar ik ben dankbaar dat ze er nog is! dus wil ik graag een kaarsje opsteken voor haar met veel liefde!


Sterkte voor je nichtje .. hopelijk helpen de gedachten en kaarsjes voor haar; ik duim voor haar > wat erg om mee te maken!!!!
Jij ook sterkte lieverd!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Sterkte!

@Aggie,

Ook voor jou heel veel sterkte toegewenst op liefdesvlak, want daar zit je toch al een tijdje mee. Is niet gemakkelijk hé in een relatie zitten waar er onzekerheid zit. Natuurlijk is er in elke relatie wel iets, maar belangrijkste vind ik toch dat je gelukkig of goed mag voelen.
Hoop echt voor jou dat je er snel uit meid, bent. Want leven is veeeeeel te kort om te blijven stil staan(ook in een relatie).
Zoals je zelf zegt zet idd alles eens op een rijtje, en zet de min punten eens naast de pluspunten.
En zo kom je voor je zelf misschien uit die cirkel.

Veel liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

Ag  :Smile:  -Elisabeth  :Smile:  een kaarsje als troost / sterkte met veel liefde . :Smile:  :Embarrassment:  

Luuss  :Smile:  slechte start ,dat is balen , toch een kaarsje voor een goed begin met heel veel geluk  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaarsje aan/ik wens dat; alle midden-oost mensen een democratie in hun land krijgen. :Smile:  Ben Ali en Mubarak zijn nu weg, maar er zijn nog meer dictators. :Frown:  in de buurlanden. Voor hen ook veel succes en sterkte met de demonstraties (revolutie!)

----------


## Suske'52

gossie  :Smile:  sluit mij volmondig bij aan  :Wink:  

ook een kaarsje voor Marie-Roos Morel .

----------


## mammalou

Ik steek graag een kaarsjevoor mezelf aan .....ik ben aan het verhuizen .....nog twee weken drukte ...en dan spring ik in het dieppe ..dan ga ik voor de zoveelste keer samen wonen...met een lieve leuke kanjer van een tijger van een man hahahaha .....
dochter en vrienden achter laten in Zwolle is niet niks ....ik ga als alles mee zit in Velserbroek wonen ...maar een beetje chaos in mijn hoofd ...laat ik gebeuren ....okay ...

Liefde heeft niet één paar handen .....geen voeten ,maar zij treedt je ....
tot je wijn bent ....maar zij kneedt je ,voor elkaar tot daaglijks brood 
Liefde heeft geen hart .....geen schoot ....
maar je wordt uit haar geboren .....tot je dood ....
zomaar .....Mammalou XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mammalou: Sterkte met de verhuizing....en vèèl geluk, maar dat weet je....
"ik" zal je missen...

kus van Elisa xxx  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Mamalou  :Smile:  heel veel sterkte toegestuurt ..... :Wink: alsook veel liefde op je pad met je nieuw leven  :Smile:  Suske

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek vandaag een kaarsje aan voor *Neetje* .... hopelijk vind je snel je rust terug en je positieve ik!!
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor een oudere moeder die vanmiddag geopereerd wordt aan borstkanker. haar ene dochter heeft òòk borstkanker en moest een borst missen vorig jaar, en is nog niet uitbehandeld, en de andere dochter is getrouwd geweest met mijn broer die er niet meer is!
Ik vindt het heel triest en voel mij òòk even zo...mijn beste vriendin is namelijk overleden aan borstkanker. ik kreeg een oproep voor onderzoek, ik wilde niet gaan, maar ik bedenk mij nu wel weer 2 keer...soms roept dit zoveel op, ik voel mij echt even triest, maar ach ik ga nu maar even wandelen in het bos met een goede vriend, dan voelt alles wat anders aan....

Liefsssss

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  STERKTE  :Wink: ......heb zondag ook een vriendin ontmoet die heeft kanker over de hele lijn nu .....en ze heeft nog een 12 mnd. ....ze weigert chemo..omdat het niet meer helpt ...daarmee is ze beter zegt ze ...omdat de kinderen haar nog zouden kennen... zonder altijd over de plee te hangen ...de tijd dat nog rest wil ze samen op een "fijne manier beleven".....die mensen moet je bewonderen als ze met de ziekte geconfronteert worden , daar is een ander probleem niets mee .....Heel veel geluk vd. dame . :Wink:  

Onderzoeken moet je onderhouden ...beter op tijd bij ....met het hoofd in het zand te steken .....dat helpt je niet .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: ja ik moet de brief opnieuw nog lezen over borstonderzoek...je hebt volkomen gelijk...laatst had ik baarmoederhalskanker onderzoek...ik had het ruim een jaar uitgesteld, het interesseerde mij niet meer door allerlei andere oorzaken, nu heb ik het toch maar gedaan...bedankt he voor je medeleven.... :Embarrassment:  liefsss

èn natuurlijk veel sterkte voor je vriendin en tevens voor jou omdat je zelf dat òòk veel verdriet doet...dapper van haar die keuze....dat is moeilijk....bah wat een rot ziekte toch...maar oke ik heb fijn gewandeld vanmiddag, en zit ik nu aan een glaasje rode wijn, en nu ga ik maar wat eten in elkaar flansen... :Wink:  ik bedenk opeens dat ik nu eerst de Maria kaars ga aansteken voor deze vrouw en alle vrouwen met borstkanker....dat verdienen al deze vrouwen dat wij even aan hun denken en hun kracht toewensen!!!!....

----------


## christel1

Vandaag steek ik een kaars aan voor mijn zus, ze vecht al bijna 12 jaar tegen kanker, vrijdag moet ze terug naar het ziekenhuis... ik voel me droef, verdrietig, rot...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Hey lief mens....we kunnen nog zo sterk zijn maar af en toe wordt je verdrietig door zoveel ellende, en zeker kanker...ik vindt het hèèl erg van je zus Christel, gelukkig is er op medisch gebied steeds meer mogelijkheden, maar de angst kan aan je vreten....Sterkte met je gevoel....ik zal vanavond voor "haar" je zus een kaarsje apart opsteken!!! hou je haaks, liefsssssssss en een hele dikke warme knuffel xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ik ga een dikke kaars aansteken...

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  héél véél sterkte , :Embarrassment:  ik voeg een extra kaarsje thuis toe voor je zus .

----------


## gossie

Ik heb een kaars aangestoken voor een vriendin, die haar zus vandaag naar haar laatste plaats heeft gebracht. Toch nog te jong, begin 50

Ook voor Christel kan deze kaars branden, en voor vele die het moeilijk hebben

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie :Smile:  Bedankt ....ja, dit is veel te jong .

----------


## mammalou

Lieffies .....wat geweldig al die kaarsjes die jullie aansteken .....ik steek de gehele dag een kaars aan voor mijn lieve dochter ...die even een zware tijd doormaakt ....en zet dan een foto van haar.. voor de kaars .....zo geef ik haar ondersteuning .....
En schatten ....spaar witte veertjes ......ze liggen op straat en parken .....het geeft je een blij gevoel .....dat zijn de engelen die dan bij je zijn ....mijn kleinzoon van 5 vind ze ook overal ....heel bijzonder .... één ding zomers zijn er meer dan winters okay?????
Lieffies sterkte met allen die jullie dierbaar zijn ....liefs mammalou XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Suske'52

@mammalou  :Smile:  idd. ik sluit mij erbij aan ....de witte veertjes zijn een teken dat alles goed komt .....maar je moet erin geloven .....ooit eens een zware tijd door gemaakt en ik vroeg om versterking aan de engelen ... en geloof het of niet s'anderdaags lag er op de keldertrap een mooie witte veer . Ik bezit ze nog en bij tijden wanneer ik het moeilijk heb neem ik ze in mijn handen . sommige zullen nu denken wat een zweverig type  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ....absoluut niet... want ik ben een zeer nuchter persoon  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die moed, liefde, rust, minder/geen pijn, vertrouwen, hoop, positiviteit en energie nodig heeft!

----------


## chino56

IK wil een kaarsje aansteken voor mijn schoonzus die 9 maart 2011 een jaar dood is.
is op 48 jarige leeftijd overleden.

ook wil ik een kaarsje voor onze dochter Ramona aan steken die al 3 miskramen heeft gehad.

en voor mijn vader en 3 broertjes die vroeg overleden ijn 

chino56

----------


## Luuss0404

@ chino56,
Sterkte!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag steek ik een kaarsje aan voor Emma  :Embarrassment: 

Het meisje is aangereden door een Aldi wagen en deze is over haar benen gereden...haar toestand is zorgwekkend....ik werd er stil van toen mijn broer mij dit vanmiddag mailde..het kind is van zijn beste vriend, en die hoort als het ware bij ons gezin! wat zijn kinderen toch kwetsbaar...
ik ga nu maar eerst een kaartje schrijven voor het ziekenhuis, daar wordt ze een beetje blij van als de mensen haar schrijven!...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Hopelijk komt het goed met Emma en vind ze je kaartje leuk! 
Ik steek ook een kaarsje voor haar op!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Bedankt voor je lieve woorden Luuss....ik ben onrustig en kan mijn draai niet vinden en kan mij niet concentreren op alle verhalen, maar ietssss blijft er wel hangen, maar dat komt wel....ehh stage las ik iets over...ik hoop dat je het ergggg leuk krijgt, is het in een verzorgingshuis? alles goeds hoor, hartstikke belangrijk voor je en ik ben blij als je het fijn krijgt!!!! 
Liefs van Elisa x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Eliabeth,
Kan me voorstellen dat je je niet kan concentreren door alles, neem je tijd!
Ja stage is in een verzorgingshuis voor mensen met niet aangeboren hersenletsel, dementie, alzheimer, korsakoff, parkinson en aanverwanten, dus hopelijk kom ik in contact met deze mensen en kan ik ervoor zorgen dat ze leuke dingen kunnen doen en met hun praten als ze willen, iets waar weinig tijd voor is voor de vaste medewerkers ...

----------


## Suske'52

Heb vndg een kaarsje laten branden omdat vriendin deze morgen om 04u00 overleden is .....helaas ...veel te jong ....ze laat nog 2 dochters van 13/14 jaar achter de 2 andere zijn ouder en zelfstandig ....zoals ze me drie weken geleden zei ...." dat zal mijn lot zijn zeker" ...we zouden contact nog nemen maar door alle drukte is het er niet van gekomen .... :EEK!: het is veel vlugger gegaan dan ze hadden ingeschat van tijd.... :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Sterkte Suske.... er branden hier kaarsjes, er zal ook 1 bij staan voor je vriendin en haar kinderen en voor jou en heel haar familie

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Suske,
Sterkte! Jammer dat je geen echt afscheid meer kon nemen en verdrietig dat ze 2 jonge kinderen achter laat  :Frown: 
Ik steek ook een kaarsje aan voor jou, je familie, haar en haar familie!

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Suske!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Gecondoleerd met het verlies om je vriendin....een heel heftig gebeuren, een dierbare is er niet meer... :Frown:  òòk al heb je haar even niet gezien, ik ga er van uit dat als je haar bezoekte je steeds in gedachten al afscheid hebt genomen!!!! je leeft er naar toe, maar het went nooit als iemand dan tòch plotseling wegvalt....wat een verdriet, het voelt zo onwerkelijk aan!!! Sterkte gewenst Suske...je vriendin heeft nu haar rust gekregen...ik lees dit zojuist, dus vanavond zal ik speciaal voor haar een kaarsje branden en tegelijkertijd denk ik dan aan jou....
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Héél véél sterkte Suske!!!!!!!!!!!!
Knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## Suske'52

BEDANKT !!!! lieve dames /heer (eren )  :Smile:  ...vrijdag voormiddag is de dienst van afscheid ...50 jaar werd ze deze zomer .....wat zijn we toch zo nietig en vergangkelijk ...ze was een toffe dame .... met het hart op de juiste plaats ...ze heeft ook heel veel tegenslag gekend .... en terug gevochten ...maar de laatste tegenslag heeft ze niet kunnen overwinnen .

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die het nodig heeft.

Sterkte iedereen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Do: Dank je wel lieverd, we kunnen het goed gebruiken als je dat voor ons doet...toppie... :Embarrassment: 

het is inmiddels vijdag geworden, ik lees hierboven het afscheid van je vriendin Suske ( vandaag)...heel verdrietig....sterkte gewenst....liefsss  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

ik steek graag een kaars aan voor alle kennissen op deze site van MC.
ook ander gasten en leden. 

Ook voor de mensen in het Midden-Oosten. De opstandelingen tegen alle dictators, regiems.

Maar ook de mensen in Japan, die het natuurlijk geweld hebben overleefd hebben en nu de nuclaire ramp er overheen krijgen. 

Dit is dus een hele dikke kaars. Oftewel vanaf 17.00uur branden alle lichtjes tot nu toe. En ik blijf ze nog steeds aansteken.

Lief volk van alle landen, ik denk aan jullie.

Een lieve groet van 'n eenling, alias Gossie

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth  :Smile:  de afscheidsdienst ... 't was heel heftig ....haar kinderen waren te bewonderen hoe goed dat ze de ceremonie ineen gestoken hadden met fijne toepasselijke liedjes .....één vd. dochters zei : ' mama je hebt vele stormen getrotseert ..maar hier had je de wind tegen'.... 

Steek voor eenieder die met de ziekte geconfronteert is een kaarsje aan voor moed en sterkte .

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek vanavond mijn verzameling glazen theelichtjes aan voor iedereen hier!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Ik herken dit, het knijpt je keel samen als je het hoort zeggen ( door de kinderen), het voelt onwerkelijk dat je vriendin wordt weggebracht na haar laatste rustplaats....een mooi gezegde van het kind, en zo is het ook!  :Wink:  (wind tegen)
ik voel met je mee...mijn vriendin werd ook 49 jaar en daar sta je dan met een hart vol pijn....veel sterkte gewenst Suske, het kost tijd, en dan geef je het een plekje, maar wennen doet het NOOIT  :Embarrassment:  pas goed op jezelf....
Liefs Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

CHRISTEL EN FAMILIE:  :Frown: 

Ik steek vanavond een kaarsje aan voor Christel en haar dierbare "Tweelingzus" en voor haar verdere familie...ik heb al iets geschreven op de site, vandaag voel ik mij....
Sterkte lieve Christel....zoveel verdriet is er nu in vele huiskamers en in je ziel!!! 
hier nog een versje....( Rutger Kopland)

Weggaan is iets anders
dan het huis uitsluipen
zacht de deur dichttrekken
achter je bestaan en niet
terugkeren. Je blijft
iemand op wie wordt gewacht.

Weggaan kun je beschrijven als
een soort van blijven. Niemand
wacht op je want je bent er nog.
Niemand neemt afscheid
want je gaat niet weg.

Je blijft altijd de herrinnering aan je zus houden!!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Liefs Elisa xxx

----------


## gossie

ik sluit me bij Eisabeth aan, Christel.

Veel sterkte en verdere familie

Een extra kaarsje voor jullie

lieve groet, gossie

----------


## dotito

Ook van mij een kaarsje voor je zus die jammer genoeg veel te vroeg is heen gegaan.

Nogmaals mijn oprechte deelneming.

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment: 

__________________________________________________ ______________________________

Ook innige deelneming van mij (Ag) ... ik brand ook kaarsjes voor jou, je zus en haar/jouw naasten Christel! Xx Ag

----------


## anMa

Voor alle slachtoffers van de aardbeving kernramp tsunami in Japan en de onschuldige mensen in Libië
anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth, 
Mooi gedichtje!

Ik steek een kaars aan voor een ieder die een dierbare is verloren en voor alle slachtoffers van (natuur)geweld zoals in Japan en Libië! 

Ik wens voor een ieder dat zij een plekje vinden en houden voor een dierbare die zij zijn verloren!
Ik wens dat alle slachtoffers goed geholpen worden en de omstandigheden waarin zij verkeren snel beteren!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag brand ik een kaarsje voor mijn dierbare vriendin Joke  :Embarrassment: 
zij is 49 jaar geworden, moeder van 4 kinderen! 9 jaar lang is zij de strijd aangegaan met kanker...na 5 jaar was ze kanker vrij, en we waren dolblij! na verloop van tijd kwam er huidkanker bij en zo sukkelde ze door...ziekenhuis in, ziekenhuis uit, ik vond het verschrikkelijk, we waren erg closed....we deelden veel, en ik heb veel om haar gegeven, ze was mij dierbaar, ik heb hele fijne herrinneringen aan haar. Rust zacht lief mens denk ik dan, pak je rust, en "ik" steek een kaarsje voor je aan. :Wink:  .op dit forum en natuurlijk in mijn huis....

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth  :Smile:  oprechte deelneming bij je verdriet .....je , zou je beginnen af te vragen ...waar is de rechtvaardigheid ???? Op zo'n jonge leeftijd en met 4 jonge kinderen die zo jong hun moeder verliezen .

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  steek thuis hier ook een kaarsje aan ,met haar en de kinderen in gedachten .

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Elisabeth! Ik steek elke avond 3 kaarsjes aan en vanavond zal er 1 voor jou en je vriendin branden

----------


## christel1

Ik zal ook een kaarsje aansteken, ze was even oud als mijn zus dan....

----------


## gossie

sterkte Elisabeth, de kaarsjes branden.
En een grote kaars, voor allen die het moeilijk hebben.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt allemaal voor jullie lieve woorden....

Christel: Ja je zus is ook nog jong.. :Frown: ..Vreselijk dat ze dat moest meemaken en dat is moeilijk voor de achter blijvers....bij jullie is de wond nog vers, maar het heelt nooit en zeker niet als het iemand uit je gezin of familie is.... :Embarrassment: 

een goede vriendin vindt je eveneens niet zo snel....ik accepteer dat dit gebeurd in het leven, maar wennen doet het nooit...op bepaalde dagen wordt je geraakt....door een lied, een gedachte en soms denk je opeens dat je iemand ziet....dat kan niet, maar dan komt de herrinnering weer boven...òòk al is het langere tijd geleden....dierbare personen vergeet je nooit!  :Wink:  sterkte maar weer Christel, het is nog hèèl kort voor jou en je gezin en familie....

Liefssssssssss en groeten voor allen....

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  een goeie vriendin, die zijn niet zomaar te vinden , ik heb ook veel vriendinnen .....maar 1 is al 40 jaar een bovenbeste vriendin , die vervang je zomaar niet . :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Dit keer een keertje omdat ik graag oma wil worden.
Omdat het maar niet gebeurt en dat wil ik zo graag voor mijn dochter en haar man dat het wel gebeurt.
anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: och dat is kostbaar en bijzonder...40 jaar vriendschap dat is een jubileum  :Big Grin:  hulde...geweldig dat jullie beiden het goed hebben...nee vriendinnen ruil je niet zomaar om...soms komt er èèntje bij en dat is fijn...fijne dag nog....

AnMa: het is niet altijd gemakkelijk om zwanger te worden....ik hoop dat het gaat lukken, dus ik wens hun sterkte, ja een moederhart leeft erg mee natuurlijk, misschien is het iets medisch, ik hoop dat het goed komt...Groetjes... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Sterkte lieverd! 
Ik sluit me aan bij Suske...

@ Suske,
Fijn dat je zo'n goede en lange vriendschap hebt! 

@ Anma,
Ik hoop met je mee dat je dochter en schoonzoon het geluk mogen vinden!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Bedankt meissie....het is al een tijd geleden hoor, maar het verdriet wordt minder, je gaat er anders mee om! maar ik denk altijd aan de gedenkwaardige dag dat iemand weggaat, en dat was op 1 april...je voelt je gewoon minder fijn, en dat is natuurlijk helemaal heftig als het je naaste is, zoals Christel met haar zus...
fijne avond.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Iemand verliezen doet pijn en verdriet, en ookal zegt men dat tijd alle wonden heelt, het gemis en de herinneringen blijven...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: ja Luuss dat is waar...al zou het 10 jaar geleden zijn, je vergeet het nooit! het enorme schrijnende verdriet van het begin ebt weg, je kunt weer slapen....maar je wordt op verschillende manieren herrinnerd aan een dierbare....een liedje, een motor, een lach, een gezicht in de menigte etc... :Embarrassment: 

ik wilde dat ik de klok kon terug zetten, maar helaas kan dat niet!  :Frown:

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik steeek en kaarsje aan voor de slachtoffers en mensen die hun dierbare zijn verloren bij de Alphen aaan de Rijn ramp . Ook wens ik de familie van de mensen en hunzelf natuurlijk die in het ziekenhuis liggen heel veel sterkte ! 

Vreselijk dat dit kon gebeuren!!! Je gaat toch niet zomaar mensen doodschieten, sorry dat ik het zeg maar ik vind het gewoon een kl**tzak. 


Liefss

----------


## christel1

ik doe met je mee Ilonaa, ik vind het heel erg voor die mensen, zeker omdat hij al een gerechtelijk verleden had en dan toch nog lid kon zijn van een schietclub en aan zo'n wapen maar kon geraken... echt heel erg voor de nabestaanden en de mensen die nu nog liggen te vechten voor hun leven in het ziekenhuis....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja een vreselijk drama daar in Alphen aan den Rijn.... :Frown:  dat ben ik met je eens Illonaa, om op "deze" manier je dierbare te verliezen is traumatisch èn voor alle andere mensen die er bij zijn betrokken....gezin, familie, kennissen, vrienden, mensen die het hebben zien gebeuren....afschuwelijk....

zijdelings denk ik òòk aan de ouders van de man die dit allemaal heeft aangericht...hij had " òòk " ouders, en die lijden nu hun hele leven omdat hun zoon dit heeft aangericht!!! deze jongeman is ziek in zijn hoofd dat is wel duidelijk...je gaat niet zomaar mensen neerschieten....èn het leven gaat verder en wederom is er "veel" verdriet overal bij de mensen...deze actie deed mij even denken aan de slachtoffers van Koninginnedag in Nederland toen was er òòk een persoon met een zieke geest.....

Kaarsen branden voor allen is een mooie bijdrage aan dit immense verdriet.... :Embarrassment:  ik sta er zeker even bij stil...een goed idee Illonaa, ik doe mee met je....

----------


## gossie

In een woord verschrikkelijk wat er in Alphen a.d. Rijn is gebeurd. Voor alle mensen die getroffen zijn door dat gebeuren van afgelopen zaterdag, Steek ik een grote kaars aan, die brand eigenlijk al vanaf zaterdagmiddag 16.00uur.,

Maar ook die ouders van de dader, die wens ik veel kracht en sterkte toe.

----------


## Suske'52

Een grote kaars branden : zoals gossie schrijft ja ...maar die is nog te klein om zoveel verdriet te verwoorden .... feitelijk is de overheid hier tekort geschoten .....er moet eerst iets gebeuren en bloed vloeien voor men handelt ?????  :EEK!:  Men wist dat deze persoon ziek in zijn hoofd was , al verplicht was opgenomen.... men laat die dan zo maar vrij ????Men kan de tijd niet terug draaien ....

----------


## gossie

Ik wens iedereen, naar haar/zijn omstandigheden/mogelijkheden fijne paasdagen toe.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ook!!!!
Paas-Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Suske'52

Steek vndg een extra kaarsje aan vd. dochter voor haar doorzettingsvermogen ....ik hou van haar ....'k ben er fier op ..... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Voor de boeren die wachten op regen
( en mijn plantjes in de tuin ook)
Dat het maar snel flink gaat regenen
anMa

----------


## sietske763

ik steek vandaag en morgen een kaarsje aan voor mijn overleden man, 30 april,
en ook voor onze 2 kinderen die na alle therapieen nog steeds een trauma hebben door het overlijden en opgroeien zonder vader.

----------


## sietske763

en voor de nabestaanden van het kononginnedag drama in apeldoorn
ook voor hun zal het nooit meer echt koninginnendag zijn...

----------


## Suske'52

sietske  :Smile:  sterkte ...je kinderen zullen dan wel nog klein geweest zijn??? Zoiets vraagt tijd ...tijd ....jij met je verdriet als moeder en weduwe zal het ook niet gemakkelijk gehad hebben ....want dikwijls vergeet men zichzelf vd. kinderen .  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@sus zo verdrietig, ze waren bijna 5 en 2 jaar.
ze moesten veel logeren bij anderen....
klopt, en daarna jaren een verdrietige moeder, zo verdrietig dat ik ze geen basis veiligheid heb kunnen bieden wat kinderen zo nodig hebben.....
dus als ze dingen verschrikkelijk fout doen of erg egoistisch zijn ik mezelf de schuld geef.....

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dat zal zeker geen gemakkelijk tijd voor jou en je kinderen zijn geweest. Kan begrijpen dat je kinderen het niet gemakkelijk hebben gehad, maar je mag jezelf zeker niet de schuld geven lieverd.
Ik ben er zeker van dat je het beste met je kinderen voor had. Dat het misschien niet allemaal perfect is verlopen.
Perfectie bestaat nu helemaal niet, jij kon er ook niet aan doen dat je er helemaal alleen voor stond.

Ook ik ben jaren alleenstaande moeder geweest, en het heeft me ook tot de persoon gemaakt die ik nu ben. Ook mijn dochter heeft die basis niet gehad als klein kind. Ik begrijp goed wat je bedoeld met die schuldgevoelens laat die gewoon achterwege.

Stuur je van hieruit heel veel sterkte en kracht toe  :Embarrassment:  x x x Do

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor IEDEREEN die het nodig heeft.

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  jezelf iets verwijten helpt niet ....je kan de tijd niet meer terug draaien ...in die tijd zal je ook wel je best gedaan hebben naar de omstandigheden ...je zult ook wel een soort onmacht gevoelt hebben in zulke ogenblikken ... als je overmand was door verdriet ....schuldgevoelens laat je best achter je ...anders sta je stil.... en je moet vooruit ...zoals do schrijft : niemand is perfect ....ik heb 3 dochters alleen groot gebracht ...denk ook soms .... ik had misschien zo of zo moeten reageren .....zeg dan : STOP ERMEE .... 

Steek een kaarsje vr. jou aan om sterkte ..alsook vr. jou do  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hoi lief mens... :Embarrassment: 

Het is vreselijk dat jij op zo'n jonge leeftijd weduwe bent geworden...je hele leven is daardoor veranderd èn op zijn kop gezet....het verdriet is zèèr groot....dan heb je òòk nog eens 2 kleine kinderen van hem wat wel erg kostbaar en fijn is, maar helaas leef je dan op de automatische plioot....je moet overleven, en je hebt het zelf gered met vallen en opstaan...je gunt jou kinderen het beste maar jij hebt gedaan wat je "kunt" met heel je Hart  :Embarrassment: ....dat weten ze en voelen ze...ze draaien mee in een wereld zonder hun papa....Fijn dat je zover bent gekomen..het is een verdrietige dag, ik lees het nu pas...Sorry....het is een dubbel gevoel....de sterfdag van je man, en nu mag je genieten op een andere manier van een "andere" man....je hebt je best gedaan...het is goed, de kinderen zijn de deur uit en heben hun leven vorm gegeven....je bent "hun moeder" en ze houden van jou!!!! op latere leeftijd beseffen jou kinderen hoe zwaar dat voor jou destijds is geweest....ik gun je alle goeds èn geluk met deze bijzondere man die jou Hart heeft ontdooid èn gekregen.... :Big Grin:  fijne dag lieve Sietske...èn een Dikke Kuzzzzzzzzz xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Ik heb een mooie kaars aangestoken voor Sietske. Wat haar is overkomen, haar man overleden op 30 april. Maar ook haar huidige situatie. Gelukkig getrouwd. En haar/zijn kinderen. Veel geluk, liefde en plezier met elkaar.

Zo ook steek ik een kaars aan voor de medegenoten van MC., die het moeilijk hebben Qua pijn, verdriet en /of strijd. 

Maar ook alle doden/gevallen van deze weken. (dodenherdenking)

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaars aan voor onze lieve Do, lieve Sietske en lieve Suske, omdat zij ondanks moeilijke situaties hun prachtige kinderen alleen hebben opgevoed en allen nu een lieve partner!
Het leven gaat niet altijd over rozen, maar het is de kracht waarmee je jezelf en een ander weer omhoog haalt  :Smile: 

Ik wens voor een ieder een pijnloze, gelukkige, liefdevolle, positieve dag!

Woensdag is het hier Dodenherdenking, dan zullen er veel kaarjes in vele huishoudens branden en op donderdag vieren we de vrijheid hier...

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel Luussje, om je mooie woorden, jij kan toch altijd zo mooi iets verwoorden :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Vandaag steek ik een kaarsje aan 
Voor de heilige Antonius....
Ik ben mijn ring kwijt die ik kreeg van mijn man toen we net verkering hadden
Een wit gouden met n robijntje en 2 diamantjes erin
Ik had hem al vanaf 1974
Ik ben er helemaal stuk van....snik snik

Heilige Antonius beste vrind
Maak dat ik mijn ring trugvind....

Dat versje moet t doen...en t kaarsje natuurlijk
Ga dus weer net als gisteren de hele middag lopen zoeken
Heb de vuilniszak ook al omgekeerd en in t doucheputje lag die ook niet

anMa


I

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Wat akelig AnMa.. :Frown: ..Misschien kun je systematisch terugdenken aan de dag dat je hem kwijtraakte en wat je allemaal gedaan hebt op die dag....even afgedaan en terzijde gelegd...ben je in de tuin aan het werk gegaan etc....heb geduld met zoeken, lukt het vandaag niet, dan wellicht morgen!!! 
Vragen aan Antonius is altijd goed....ik hoop dat je op een goede dag antwoord krijgt....het voelt als een verlies je mooie ring, mèt liefde gegeven door je man.... :Wink: 

Succes....Warme groeten..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Ik wens een ieder een goede dodenherdenking toe, van alle oorlogen, rampen en alle doden onder ons, van eigen familie, vrienden, kennissen.
Allemaal veel sterkte toegewenst.

Ik steek deze keer een 1 1/2 kaars op.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag steek ik een " KAARS" aan voor alle moeders op MediCity en in de hele WERELD. :Embarrassment: ...Respect voor de moeders...er gebeurd veel in een mensen leven....er zijn moeders die het zonder hun man moeten doen, door overlijden, scheiding, vermissing, of anders..hun belangrijkste taak is de kinderen grootbrengen èn opvoeden, en het eten geven, wat niet iedereen kan in de wereld zoals in de arme landen! ook al vinden sommigen mensen moederdag onzin, het is een mooi gegeven als iedereen even denkt aan zijn of haar moeder èn hoe je bent groot gebracht...sommige moeders brengen offers om hun kind of kinderen te zien opgroeien...financieel of anders.....Dank je wel zeggen tegen een moeder als dat kan is fijn, maar ik besef dat niet iedereen een goede band heeft of nooit gehad heeft met hun moeder en dat is natuurlijk extra pijnlijk....het is dan een groot gemis, ook al weet je misschien niet beter....
ik wens jullie allen een prettige zonnig weekend toe...vrouwen en mannen...

Ik breng een "HUlde" aan de MOEDERS.....Daadkrachtige Vrouwen.... :Big Grin: 

Liefs van mij en een stevige dikke knuffel van Elisa xxx  :Wink: 

Heb het goed, heb het fijn allemaal..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag steek ik een kaarsje aan voor Ingeborg, Ze zou vandaag anders 24 jaar worden. Helaas mag ze haar feest hier niet op aarde vieren :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Anma,
Hopelijk vind je je ring terug!

@ Elisabeth,
Leuk dat zoiets als valentijnsdag, moederdag en vaderdag bestaat, maar ik denk toch liever elke dag aan de mensen die ik lief heb en niet (alleen) omdat er een dag voor is  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Helemaal mee eens!

@ Jorien,
Heel veel sterkte meis!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Ik begrijp je. :Embarrassment: ..de Moederdag is een geschiedenis apart en is in het leven geroepen door moeders...uiteindelijk gaat het om de liefde naar elkaar toe..èn het samen zijn, het gaat niet om de cadeautjes....

Elk gezinsleven is anders en dan heb je weinig tot geen gevoel voor een moeder of vader die er niet of nooit is òf met een heleboel problemen of anders....."JIJ" bent de Kracht in jullie huis voor je vader en je broertje...èn dat is geweldig.... :Big Grin: 
fijne dag....

Liefs Elisa en een dikke zoen.... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag...... steek ik graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn ventje,die nu geopereerd word.

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje, wat is er gebeurd Do??

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Voor bijna alles hebben ze inmiddels wel een dag, dan zouden we elke dag feest moeten vieren  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Hopelijk is alles goed gegaan!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Luuss: We vieren een dag gewoon voor onszelf....vrouwendag.... :Big Grin:  ja er zijn hèèl veel dagen om te vieren.... :Embarrassment: 

Fijne dag meid...Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Wat ben ik blij
Ik vond mijn ring terug
Ik ging mijn bed verschonen en toen rolde hij tussen de sprei uit op de grond
Ik hoorde m vallen
Door de warmte had ik mijn sprei teruggevouwen en daar is die tussen geraakt toen ik handcreme opdeed had ik m uitgedaan.
Wel n opluchting
T is wel gewoon n ding maar toch n byzonder ding
Dank u Sint Antonius
anMa :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
8 maart 2011 was het wereld vrouwen dag  :Wink: 

@ anMa,
Super fijn dat je je ring terug hebt gevonden!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ben ook superblij voor je!!!
Heeft veel emotionele waarde, dus is zéér belangrijk voor je!
 :Smile:  Xx Ag


> Wat ben ik blij
> Ik vond mijn ring terug
> Ik ging mijn bed verschonen en toen rolde hij tussen de sprei uit op de grond
> Ik hoorde m vallen
> Door de warmte had ik mijn sprei teruggevouwen en daar is die tussen geraakt toen ik handcreme opdeed had ik m uitgedaan.
> Wel n opluchting
> T is wel gewoon n ding maar toch n byzonder ding
> Dank u Sint Antonius
> anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Heb kaarsjes aangestoken voor mijn 2 overleden wfks ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Lief is dat  :Smile:  Hopelijk doen alle mooie herinneringen niet teveel pijn...

Ik steek een kaarsje aan om mijn thee warm te houden  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,Luuss,

Niets speciaals eigenlijk is een kleine ingreep aan zijn mannelijk.Is allemaal goed verlopen en hij is ondertussen al helemaal terug weer de oude.
Hij moest een kleine week platte rust nemen, en moet zeggen dat hij er goed van geprofiteerd heeft :Big Grin: 
Moet wel zeggen dat ik het wel wat voel fysiek, normaal gezien helpt hij altijd wat mee in huishouden, en nu moest ik alles alleen doen.
Ach....is toch zo'n schatje mijn ventje,voor hem heb ik het wel voor over :Stick Out Tongue: 

Veel liefs  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat Fantastisch dat je "DE RING" terug vond!!!! wat zul je gelukkig zijn toen je het ontdekte....ik ben erg blij voor jou...Top.... :Big Grin: 

Luuss: 8 maart vrouwendag...och Luuss je zult zeker gelijk hebben.. :Stick Out Tongue: .dan maken we een dagje voor ons zelf...haha..lachen met je woordspeling...Kaarsje onder de theepot....lekker warm houden die bende...doegieeeee 

Dodito: Fijn dat je man wat herstelt...verwen hem maar lekker...maar allez een operatie met narcose blijft spannend....altijd fijn als je dierbare wakker wordt.... :Wink:  extra druk voor jou....hou je haaks, en wat fijn dat je zo blij bent met je Man... :Embarrassment:  Dàt is Liefde....
Liefsssssssssssssss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Nou fijn dat het goed is gegaan  :Smile:  
Jullie zijn echt een gied stel samen, in voor en tegenspoed  :Smile: 
Kan me voorstellen dat het zwaar valt alles alleen te doen, dus doe gewoon datgene wat echt moet en kijk dan waar je nog kracht/energie voor hebt!

@ Elisabeth,
lieverd vrouwendag is al geweest dit jaar  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn oom die elk moment kan overlijden. Hij is heel belangrijk geweest voor mij toen ik eind '99 in 1 klap alles kwijt was.

Zondag hoop ik hem nog te zien, mijn neef komt me ophalen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Heel veel sterkte!
Hopelijk kan je hem zondag nog zien!

----------


## anMa

Wens jou veel sterkte met je oom
Groetjes van anMa

----------


## gossie

Sterkte Neetje, ik hoop dat je vandaag je oom nog kan zien.
Sterkte, kracht en veel liefs toegewenst.

een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Neetje!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik wens voor iedereen een positieve dag!

----------


## anMa

Voor Sint Antonius om te bedanken voor het terugvinden van mijn ring
Misschien.... Had hij er toch aan meegeholpen.
Dat weet je maar nooit
anMa

----------


## gossie

voor alle examenkandidaten.

----------


## Suske'52

Voor mijn dochter en (schoon) zoon opdat ze zich eerlijk en met dezelfde bekommernis nd. kinderen toe..... de verdeling /echtscheiding laten verlopen ..... :Frown:  Hopelijk wordt het geen vechtscheiding  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor al DE LEDEN en MODERATORS  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Ik steek nu 1 lavendelkaarsje aan en die draag ik op aan iedereen op medicity die het moeilijk heeft!


Liefs

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor ons lieve Neetje, die zo diep in een putje zit. Hoop echt van harte dat je je terug een beetje beter gaat voelen, zodat je weer een beetje van leven kan genieten  :Wink: 

Do  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

"IK" steek een grote kaars aan voor mijn "VADER' vandaag wordt hij 84 jaar en heeft Parkinson...een geweldige man, een zeer sociaal mens!!  :Big Grin:  ik hou van hem en ben met hem begaan...ik hoop dat hij nog een tijdje mag blijven...

òòk steek ik een kaars aan voor mijn tante die hier woont...we hoorden vorige week dat ze blaaskanker heeft  :Frown:  zij was gisteren jarig en werd 82 jaar  :Embarrassment:  

Elke dag is er èèn en het is fijn als onze dierbaren zo lang mogelijk mogen blijven op deze aarde!  :Wink:  ( zonder al teveel te lijden) 

Fijne dag allen...Liefs Elisa x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel lieve Gossie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor Elisabeth, omdat ze het moeilijk heeft

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die het moeilijk heeft om welke reden dan ook op dit moment en die positiviteit, pijnvrij, zorgeloosheid, liefde en vriendschap nodig heeft!

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje voor iedereen die nu of binnenkort examen heeft.Een student heeft het op dit moment ook niet gemakkelijk.

----------


## Neetje

Voor mijn oom  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Sterkte!

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor alle lieve mensen die kracht vinden om door te gaan!  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor Luuss, meis je hebt intussen weer veel mee- gemaakt. Gestopt met je opleiding, en nu weer weer verder.

ik steek ook een kaars voor de oom van Neetje, maar ook familieleden die afgelopen week hebben gehoord dat ze evt. kanker hebben.

Zo ook steek ik een kaars aan voor alle leden van MediCity. Dat jullie naar jullie omstandigheden ook jezelf kunnen vinden.

Een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Dankje  :Smile:  
Lol het is nooit saai in mijn leven dankzij de ups en downs  :Wink: 

Ik wens iedereen een fijne dag toe!

----------


## Neetje

Ik steek 5 kaarsjes aan ... voor iedereen op MC die vandaag een slechte dag heeft en uiteraard weer 1 voor mijn oom. Hoop dat hij de kracht nog heeft om door te vechten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Dat hoop ik ook voor je!

Ik wens voor iedereen een fijn weekend!

----------


## Suske'52

Een kaarsje voor alle vaders  :Wink:  Fijne vaderdag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Dat is hier pas volgende week geloof ik

----------


## gossie

idd Neetje, maar in mijn agenda stond ook vandaag aangemerkt. (hema wist het ook even niet meer)  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Voor mijn schoonvader
Het gaat niet zo goed met hem
Hij heeft buikpijn en moet dinsdag terug voor de uitslag van een scan
Hij is al 87 dus ik maak mij zorgen over hem

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
Veel sterkte!

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor Syl, good luck!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik steek vanavond kaarsjes aan voor iedereen hier op MC die zich niet goed voelt!
Ik wens dan ook iedereen véél sterkte en moed !!
Xx Ag

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor me lieve tweeling zus , ze is opgenomen (psychose) en vecht al 5 weken superhard .

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Martin!

----------


## Nikky278

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn moeder, omdat ze zo'n ongelooflijk sterke vrouw is en al bijna 5 jaar voor mijn vader zorgt, terwijl ze ook nog gewoon moet werken. Ook steek ik een kaarsje aan voor mijn lieve tante, zonder haar zou ik niet met mijn ouders op vakantie kunnen. Verder voor alle lieve vrienden van mijn ouders, die hard hun best doen om alles in orde te maken, zodat mijn vader thuis opgebaard kan worden en zijn dienst in zijn favoriete dansschool gehouden kan worden. Het is fijn om te weten dat er nog zoveel fantastische mensen zijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Martin,
Sterkte! Hopelijk komt het goed met je zus!

@ Nikky,
Zeker fijn om te weten dat er zulke fantastische mensen zijn  :Smile: 
Zeker een kaarsje waard voor al die mensen!
Sterkte!

----------


## Suske'52

@Nikky  :Smile:  sterkte .... :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn dochter. Vandaag is het deliberatie op school en morgen weet ze dat ze er door is voor haar eerste jaar verpleging. Hoop het echt van harte voor haar dat ze geslaagd is, want ze heeft ganse jaar zo haar best gedaan  :Wink: 

Sterkte Nikky!

----------


## sietske763

ik doe met je mee Do!!

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter is al zeker van 1 vak in tweede zit... hopelijk blijft het daarbij, was een heel moeilijk schakeljaar aan de univ.... duimen he meiden

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Zal zeker duimen voor je dochter!  :Wink: 

Is niet altijd makkelijk dat blokken voor de studenten.

----------


## Suske'52

Steek een GROTE kaars aan .....'k denk even aan dochter en mezelf .......hopelijk komt na weken stress terug wat goed nieuws .....en kan ze doorgaan met haar leven  :Wink:  :Smile:  DANK  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek ook zomaar een GROTE KAARS aan voor alle lieve mensen hier en voor mijn nonkel, tante, en nichtje  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een lichtpuntje op voor mijn ouders, broers en zussen. 
En voor alle mensen die het moeilijk hebben, wat hun/hen bezighoudt in deze dagen, deze week.

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een hele grote dikke kaars aan voor alle slecht slapende leden hier.....
en dat zijn er heel veel.
wat zijn we beperkt.......vaak alleen door chronisch slaapgebrek.

----------


## Suske'52

@Sietske  :Smile:  Sluit mij aan bij jou  :Wink: .....ik was wel iemand die nooit veel uren sliep ..... vond dit verloren tijd  :Smile:  .....in mijn jonge jaren  :Big Grin:  ..... maar nu begint het wel zwaar te wegen .....als men de zoveelste nacht wakker zit vd. pijn .... :EEK!:  Sterkte  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaars aan voor mijn naaste die ook een operatie tegemoet gaat. Hopelijk is het goed, en krijgt deze persoon geen bestraling/chemokuur.

----------


## Suske'52

Steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn man .....uitslag hart was 2 weken geleden niet goed ,sedert dan al verschillende testen gedaan ....tot volg.week inbegrepen ...ze spreken van een pace maker in te schakelen ....'t is bijna 10 jaar geleden dat de overbruggingen gebeurd zijn ....zijn hart klopt te traag ...hij hadt ook geen energie meer ....wordt dit jaar 67 jaar .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Wat een toestanden met het Hart. :Frown: ...het is een zeer belangrijk orgaan, en het is ellendig dat hij daardoor totaal geen energie meer heeft....ik wens jullie beiden vèèl sterkte toe, en ik hoop dat er spoedig een oplossing gaat komen....
Angstig hè? ik leef met je mee, houd de moed erin hoor.....

Liefs en een warme omhelzing van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile: dank je lieve dame  :Wink:  het was wel even slikken ....gelukkig ben ik optimistich ...mijn man panikeert vlugger .....ik weet, hij het wel moet ondergaan .... tijd brengt raad  :Wink:  volgende week nog onderzoeken en hopelijk weten we dan iets meer ...zijn hart klopt te zwak/traag ...zelfs met de electronen erop reageert het nauwelijks .... :Mad: afwachten en duimen hé  :Wink:  dank je en een warme omhelzing terug  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske52: Omdat "jij" al zoveel hebt meegemaakt wordt je anders, en rustiger als er nare dingen gebeuren zoals met het Hart van je man en andere ellende...de ene persoon heeft al paniek als het water beweegt, een ander zoals jij kan een "golf" wel hebben!!!  :Big Grin:  ik leef met je mee...paniek ken ik niet, wèl ongelooflijke angst om een dierbare die je liefhebt....soms moeten we dat loslaten....ik ben benieuwd hoe de onderzoeken verlopen zijn afgelopen week...toi toi toi nogmaals...
ik zal vandaag een kaarsje voor je man aansteken èn voor jou en je gezin...Sterkte lieverd... :Embarrassment: 
Dikke zoen...

----------


## Suske'52

Elisa  :Smile:  dat is mooi verwoord  :Wink:  maar het is zo ...... het leven bestaat uit vechten ...wil men iets bereiken .....men brengt het niet op een schaaltje  :Wink:  ik mag er niet aan denken ,dat zou dit negatief zal eindigen  :Confused:  10 jaar geleden..... heeft hij wel deze laatste 10 jaar bij gekregen ....want het was dan al levensbedreigend .....afwachten dus ....hij denkt/spreekt negatief..... ik denk en zeg niets ....en bid ..... :Smile: Nu men terug wat van je leven zou kunnen genieten ...beiden hebben we hard gewerkt om iets te bereiken ..... :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

ik wens iedereen een fijne vakantie toe. Ook voor diegene die thuis blijven, hopelijk kunnen jullie genieten na omstandigheden. Sterkte.
En voor diegene die al geweest zijn, hoop ik, dat jullie een leuke vakantie hebben gehad!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb wat bijgelezen hier .... en ik wens iedereen héél véél sterkte toe die het nodig heeft!!

Sterkte en moed!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ag  :Smile:  Blij terug iets van jou te lezen ... :Wink:  :Smile:  hopelijk ben je aan de beterhand .... :Smile:  

Mijn man's uitslag.... door al de testen die ze gedaan hebben ...hartslag was niet sterk genoeg .....op de 24 uren test/ fietsproef/cardiogram ...hartslag traag ..... ( dokter zegt : eigen aan pers. die overbruggingen ondergaan hebben.... op termijn )nu andere bétablokker nemen vh. hart te ondersteunen ...vd. pace maker... wachten  :Confused:  daar hij zelf nog niets van hinder ondervind ....zegt hij  :Confused:  controle verder doen .... :Wink:  wel is hem vlugger moe, maar wil dit niet toegeven ......dochter's situatie zal er wel ook geen goed aan gedaan hebben ..... 

Haar situatie begint op te klaren ..... nog niet te vlug "victorie" kraaien ....eerst nog langs rechtbank .... begin volgende mnd./ wij ondersteunen haar met alle middelen ...... maar je hebt zo'n hartepijn .....wens dit niemand toe  :EEK!:  

Voor ieder..... een grote kaars voor zielen/hartepijn  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Een kaars voor mijn (schoon) zoon ....opdat hij zijn weg mag vinden .....ik wens hem alle geluk toe  :Smile:  gist. weggegaan .

----------


## sietske763

voor de partners van veel mc leden, die ons altijd thuis steunen als het even niet gaat, in woord en vooral daad!!

maar dus ook voor de mc leden die geen partner hebben om op terug te vallen!

----------


## dotito

Ik steek vele kaarsjes aan voor al de overledenen kinderen in Noorwegen en voor de naaste familie. Is verschrikkelijk wat die mensen nu meemaken ginder....... :Frown: 

Ik vind persoonlijk dat ze zo'n beul moeten afmaken.... :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

Mee eens .... onvoorstelbaar wreed!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

Een kaars vd. slachtoffers/ nabestaande ........Wapens dienen het kwade .....geeft smart en rouw .......Machtsvertoon ?????? Ziekelijke geest ?????  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

zowel met Do, Agnes en Suske ben ik het eens. Ik heb er geen woorden voor.  :Mad:  Voor alle Noren behalve die ene .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...... die dit heeft aangericht. :Mad: 
Sterkte lieve medemensen.

----------


## gossie

Ik wens iedereen een fijn, zonnig weekend toe, naar ieder zijn omstandigheden. :Smile: 

Veel liefs van, Gossie

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaars aan voor diegene die deze week een uitslag krijgen, qua medisch, werk, school, etc.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor een heel lief meiske dat morgen alweer 4 jaar geleden onder de trein moest komen,,, lieverd ik mis je nog steeds!

----------


## Suske'52

Ik steek voor 2 dochters en een vriendin... een kaarsje aan ....om 18u00 vertrekken ze thuis om de dodentocht te lopen in Bornem ....start om 21u00 vd.avnd. tot morgen laat ....100 km. stappen ...he he ...de andere dochter krijgt ook een kaarsje want zij rijdt met de ophaalwagen vr. de opgevers .....en ik blijf dit jaar thuis ...supporteren en opvolging via de site op hun nr. ...Tracking.dodentocht.be. ....kan het deze keer niet aan ....jongste dochter heeft hem verleden jaar uitgedaan ....maar mijn moederhart deed pijn omdat ze op een bepaald moment een zware inzinking kreeg ... een medestapper zei dat ze zout tekort had ...ze had hevige maagkrampen ....na inname zouten kwam ze er door.... zoveel wilskracht dat ze had om door te stappen .... tot eind ...finisch .... en moeder trots... hihi .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve lezers èn schrijvers van MediCity,

Ik was enige tijd afwezig hier op de site.. :Smile: ...ik lees de verhalen nu voor dit item, de rest komt later...alle goeds voor allen, en sterkte met jullie eigen ziekte's, problemen, pijnen, verdriet, en vreugdes die je mag voelen....houd moed, de zon komt altijd weer tevoorschijn  :Embarrassment:  
Proost: op het Leven!!!

Liefs van Beppie en een dikke knuffel voor allen xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Voor mijn dochter en haar man
Ze wilden gaan scheiden
Ze woont nu 3 weken hier bij ons maar gisteren heeft ze gezegd het nog een keer te willen proberen samen
Ik denk dat ze gewoon wat rust nodig hadmet schoon vader is alles goed het onderzoek gaf aan dat hij geen kanker heeft maar last van een oude operatie aan de navel
Omdat hij al 87 is gaan ze het niet meer opereren te zware operatie op die leeftijd.
anMa

----------


## Suske'52

@ anma  :Smile:  STERKTE !!! Hopelijk lukt het  :Wink:  , positief denken .....wens hun alle kansen/ geluk toe ..... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Allemaal,

Ik steek een kaars op voor alle mensen die betrokken waren/zijn bij Pukkelpop in Belgie.... :Frown:  5 mensen overleden die Belgen zijn en 10 zwaargewonden waaronder 3 Nederlanders...dit had een mooi feest moeten worden voor de jongeren maar het werd een drama!!! de beelden op tv laten zien hoe de ramp eruit zag nadien...vreselijk...de jonge mensen die geschokt en verdrietig de camping verlieten...blootvoets door de modder met hun spullen en tenten en andere bagage...je leven lang zul je dit niet vergeten...ik wens al deze mensen en hun ouders/familie/vrienden/de hulpverleners/de organisatoren en anderen "kracht" om dit een plekje te geven in hun hoofd...er is rouw en tranen...het had een mooi gezellig feest moeten worden met muziek waar je blij van wordt...."nu" is er veel verdriet....ik leef met ze mee....èn met Belgie die rouwt om de overleden personen.... :Embarrassment:  

Liefs Beppie

----------


## anMa

Heel erg wat er is gebeurd
Ik las in het boek voor leven en dood (BOEDHISME)
"de dood kun je overal ontmoeten"
De ene dag ben je springlevend en gezond en plots de andere dag ben je er niet meer"
Dat wist ik natuurlijk allang maar je staat er nooit zo bij stil tenminste niet elke dag
Maar als er dan zoiets gebeurt..het is toch onvoorstelbaar
Dus mensen geniet van elk moment en elke dag zie overal het goede en wees goed voor elkaar
Groetjes anMa :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisa  :Smile:  anMa  :Smile:  ERG .....veel ellende ....er waren jongeren aanwezig van vrienden ......zij hadden meer geluk  :Wink:  steek een kaars aan vd. slachtoffers en hun nabestaande ......zend hun veel kracht toe ...... 

Ja , anMa  :Smile:  wees goed voor elkander ......dat is héél fijn .... dit is ook mijn leuze ....ook mijn kinderen zo opgevoed .....spijtig genoeg.... leven we in een maatschappij die de lat steeds hoger legt ......daardoor leven we ook in een harde wereld en is het ieder voor zich ...... :Frown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  elke seconde kan je wereld er totaal anders uit zien .....wees erop voorbereid ..... :Wink:  

Wie goed doet ....ontmoet goed . :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Die kaars voor je dochter heeft geholpen  :Big Grin:  Super gefeliciteerd!

@ Christel,
Ik heb heel hard geduimd!

@ Suske,
Ik hoop ook dat je dochter verder kan met haar leven en het terug wat rustiger wordt voor jullie allemaal!
Fijn te horen dat kinderen van vrienden meer geluk hadden  :Smile: 

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop op het beste voor jou dierbare!

@ Allen,
Ik zag beide gebeurtenissen op het nieuws en op internet staan blogs en reacties van personen die erbij waren (in noorwegen en in belgie)... onbegrijpelijk dat er zulke maniakken rondlopen en heel erg jammer dat een leuk festival zo afliep... mijn gedachten gaan uit naar alle betrokkenen...

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Sterke, zo'n herinnering is pijnlijk...

@ AnMa,
Hopelijk doet je dochter goed aan deze beslissing, ik wens je dochter en haar partner veel wijsheid  :Smile: 
Fijn dat het toch geen kanker was bij je schoonvader...

Ik wens voor iedereen een nacht met goede slaap en natuurlijk wens ik iedereen veel liefde en gezondheid!
Ik steek een kaars aan voor iedereen die het moeilijk heeft!

*Ik wens voor mijzelf een baan*

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Jij bent echt een persoon die echt naar andere mensen kijkt hé. Mooi zo dat siert u echt. Je bent echt een lief mens...... :Embarrassment: 

Je kan dat soms afleiden uit mensen hun geschrift wat voor iemand ze zijn. Bedoel niet dat je helemaal hun karakter gaat doorgronden, maar toch voel je aan wat voor iets die persoon is.

Ik wens.......dat er wat meer verdraagzaamheid is in de wereld, mensen zouden veel gelukkig  :Smile:  zijn. Mensen leven zeer veel voor hun eigen en op hun eigen triestig vind ik dat... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, dat duimen heeft heel goed gewerkt, mijn dochter is volledig geslaagd en mag eind september starten aan haar masterjaar.... 
Elisa, mijn zoon en zijn vrienden en zijn neefje en zijn vrienden waren ook op pukkelpop, moet zeggen, van mijn zoon wist ik heel snel dat hij OK was maar van Steve zijn neefje heb ik nog 1,5 uur moeten wachten op nieuws en moet zeggen, dat waren bange uren.... Ja nu dat zijn mama gestorven is, mijn tweelingzus, is het zo'n beetje ook mijn surrogaatzoon geworden he, en ik maakte me doodongerust en had hem zeker 10 keer op zijn gsm gebeld maar ja netwerk overbelast he..... 
De week erna heeft mijn zoon zeker 10 keer gezegd dat hij blij was dat hij nog leefde, over de centen maakte hij zich helemaal niet druk.... gewoon blij dat ze allemaal er heelhuids van afgekomen zijn, zonder wonden, wel een psychologische emotie meegemaakt maar hij is 24 en kan al redelijk relativeren, voor zijn neefje was het zijn 1ste festival en dat was minder natuurlijk dat het zo moeten eindigen is. 
En ik steek een kaarsje aan voor al de mensen die het moeilijk hebben deze tijden, nu met het herfstweer dat eraan komt zal het zeker moeilijk zijn, minder buiten komen, minder contact... hopelijk krijgen we toch nog een beetje een goeie nazomer al ziet het er niet naar uit, het is hier weer eens aan het regenen voor de verandering pfff

----------


## christel1

en voor Luus steek ik een kaarsje aan dat ze snel een baan vindt.... xxx take care meid

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja ik hoop toch ook dat mensen meer verdraagzamer zijn tegenover mekaar, zou zoveel uitmaken in positieve zin  :Smile: 
Hier willen ze alweer op een school schooluniformen gaan verplichten om meer gelijkheid en discipline te creeeren, ah man ik moet er niet aan denken *zucht*

@ Christel,
Ah super dat je dochter mag beginnen met haar master jaar!  :Big Grin: 
Je zoon heeft zeker gelijk, ze hebben geluk gehad, alhoewel het emotioneel natuurlijk ook niet niks is, zeker voor een 1e keer festival een dikke domper...
Ja het lijkt al een hele tijd herfst te zijn  :Frown:  Wordt er niet echt blijer van, maarja we moeten het er maar mee doen en er het beste van maken  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

ChristeL: Goddank dat jou kind èn het kind van je tweelingzus veilig zijn teruggekomen van Pukkelpop...wat een angst zul je gehad hebben...vreselijk.... :Embarrassment:  het leven is "Kostbaar" wat heerlijk dat je zoon beseft hoe veel geluk hij en anderen gehad hebben....prettig weekend en alle goeds....

Luuss: leuk om weer iets te lezen hier.....vèèl geluk lieverd!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaars op voor alle mensen in America die weer hèrbeleven dat het zondag 10 jaar geleden is dat er zoveel mensen zijn overleden doordat er vliegtuigen in de Twin Towers zijn gevlogen....Wat een drama.. :Frown: ..ik zie de beelden weer op tv en je ziet het verdriet en de enorme ravage, en de Brandweermannen die ongelooflijke prestatie's hebben geleverd, waardoor er mannen nu zijn overleden aan de gevolgen die ze hebben opgelopen tijdens het ruimen van het puin al die maanden...ze kregen er Kanker door....Ik wens hun "Allen" sterkte in Amerika.... :Embarrassment:  in de huiskamers en kerken zullen er vele kaarsen gebrand worden....ik leef met ze mee....

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Is inderdaad heel erg wat er toen in Amerika is gebeurd....... :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Ja inderdaad Do...zoveel leed en het verlies om je dierbaren blijft, maar dit was wereldnieuws en zo bizar...dat mensen dit veroorzaken door haat...treurig.... :Embarrassment: 

Och ja Luuss, ik was vergeten je te zeggen dat ik òòk hoop op een fijne "baan" voor jou en dat het snel mag komen...dus vanavond zal ik speciaal voor "jou" een kaarsje branden en voor Amerika...dit is dè herdenkingsdag!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Er gebeuren zoveel dingen in de wereld momenteel en al wat ik zie is 9/11 al de gehele week, wordt er een beetje moe van... Sneu voor al die mensen die omgekomen zijn en voor allen die met de gevolgen moeten leven, MAAR het had zeker voorkomen kunnen worden als ik die prachtige complottheorie zo op tv zag de gehele week  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

Steek een grote kaars aan vd. ouders/familie ......vd. misbruikte/vermoorde meisjes....jongen .... het proces van :Janssens ...... :EEK!:  stuur hun veel moed/ sterkte toe......en véél liefde ......

----------


## sietske763

k wil niet egoistisch zijn maar ik steek nu ff een kaars aan voor mijzelf,
ik ga zo voor intake naar slaapkliniek...en dit is mn laatste hoop, wbt slapen dan.
wat zal ik blij zijn als ze wat vinden en dan mij kunnen helpen!
wat een prachtleven krijg ik dan...

ik denk ook aan jullie hoor.....dus een stuk van de kaars is ook voor mijn mede mc vrienden!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

@Sietske  :Smile:  succes  :Wink:  we duimen ......nadien.... hopelijk op een ontspannen/kwaliteits leven. :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaars aan voor de collega van mijn man die morgen begraven word... :Frown:  hij was een man met het hart op de juiste plaats... :Smile: Deze is voor jou Marc.....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik doe mee ... sterkte !!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor al de mensen die het moeilijk hebben en hoop dat die warmte een beetje goed doet.

----------


## Karin63

Ik steek een kaarsje aan, vol licht en kracht, voor een bewoner van het rustoord waar ik werk. Hij is deze ochtend overleden.  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik steek een kaarsje aan, vol licht en kracht, voor een bewoner van het rustoord waar ik werk. Hij is deze ochtend overleden.


Hallo Karin,
Ik steek een kaarsje voor jou aan..... omdat ik met je meeleef.
Ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat het je erg kan raken als je het laatste hoofdstuk van iemands leven mee mag beleven. Ik blijf het bijzonder vinden.
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Karin63

Bedankt Jolanda voor het kaarsje, wat lief van je! 
Ben net terug van het werk en had een goed gesprek met een collega. 
Dat heeft geholpen!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Bedankt Jolanda voor het kaarsje, wat lief van je! 
> Ben net terug van het werk en had een goed gesprek met een collega. 
> Dat heeft geholpen!


Hoi Karin,
Wat fijn voor je. Ik geloof dat je vannacht nog moet werken?
Rustige nacht en veel groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## gossie

Ik heb vanavond een kaars weer aangestoken voor lieve naaste, die behoorlijk ziek is.

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik heb vanavond een kaars weer aangestoken voor lieve naaste, die behoorlijk ziek is.


Sterkte Gossie!
Jolanda27

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn vriendin die vecht tegen haar ziekte en zo dapper is. Haar man ligt nu in het ziekenhuis (haar steun en toeverlaat) dus zij kan wel wat extra lichtpuntjes gebruiken in deze moeilijke tijd.
Ook steek ik een kaarsje aan voor een kennis van mij die een zware tijd tegemoet gaat.
Ik steek ook een kaarsje aan voor een ieder die het moeilijk heeft op wat voor manier dan ook.

----------


## Petra717

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor... Bob, in de hoop dat hij niet alleen is en gauw de antwoorden vind waar hij naar opzoek is. Bob, je vrienden en familie, wachten hier op je thuiskomst. Ze zijn niet boos en willen er heel graag voor je zijn, naar je verhaal luisteren. 
Bob, we zijn trots op je, dat je gedurfd hebt een teken van leven af te geven. 
Hopelijk mogen ze je gauw in de armen sluiten, als jij dat ook wilt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Petra717....Sterkte voor Bob, en ik hoop dat hij gauw thuiswaarts kan komen!!! sterkte voor de achterblijvers...altijd moeilijk om aan de zijlijn te staan....
toi toi toi ....
Goed weekend gewenst....

Warme groetjes van Elisa

----------


## anMa

Voor Steve jobs.
anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn tante.... :Embarrassment: 

Vrijdag in het ziekenhuis kregen we weer een tegenvallend bericht....
de tumoren zijn weer aangegroeid in de blaas, wel kleiner dan de vorige keer, ( 3 maand geleden) dus het wachten is nu wederom op een oproep voor operatie en chemo blaasspoelingen en anders....
na dat bericht zijn we naar Stroomberg gegaan en daar heb ik wijn laten aanrukken met een portie bitterballen om het leed te verzachten en weg te spoelen... :Big Grin:  we hebben gelachen, maar ik vond het zo sneu voor haar..dus we zijn weer een half jaar onder de pannen...!!! ik wens haar kracht toe en ook voor mijzelf om iedereen zo goed mogelijk te helpen....komt goed....elke dag kan een fijne dag zijn.....
Sterkte voor allen, want in elke huiskamer is er wel verdriet en pijn en ellende....
Heb Elkander Lief.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Goh, Elisabeth, wat heftig allemaal. Je tante gaat weer een zware tijd tegemoet. Ik wens haar kracht toe, om het allemaal te dragen en lieve mensen om haar heen die haar wat afleiding kunnen geven. Ook jou wens ik sterkte, zorg goed voor jezelf.
Een hele dikke knuffel, Jolanda :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Lieve Elisa, Wat erg dit triestig nieuws te krijgen. Wens jou en je tante heel veel sterkte en kracht toe. Hoop van harte dat ze er niet te veel last en pijn van ondervind.

Sterkte lieverd

----------


## gossie

lieve Elisabeth, ik wens jou en je tante veel kracht en liefs toe.

Ik steek een kaars aan voor alle zieke mensen, maar ook hun naaste.

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn coach.

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor mijn coach.


Ik wens je coach heel veel sterkte en kracht om door deze moeilijke tijd te kunnen komen.

----------


## jolanda27

Voor een goede kennis. Haar toestand is ineens erg verslechterd. Ze ligt op de intensive care. Van hieruit wens ik haar veel warmte en kracht toe.  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Jolanda27:  :Embarrassment:  Het is altijd fijn als je meevoelt met die ander....ook ik wens jou kracht met al je medeleven na anderen toe...het kost energie en verdriet dat begrijp ik!!! 
warme knuffel meid...x  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Heb vele kaarsjes aangestoken afgelopen tijd, in gedachten bij geliefden die er niet meer zijn, een goede vriend die in afghanistan zit nu, mijn dierbaren die het moeilijk hebben/hadden en een ieder die het nodig had/heeft  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaars aan voor mijn tante die overleden is  :Embarrassment:  ik hoorde het vandaag....toch een akelig gevoel!!! ik wens haar kinderen heel veel sterkte en kracht...

tevens steek ik een kaars aan voor mijn tante die morgen opnieuw geopereerd wordt en die hier bij mij op de flat woont een verdieping lager....ik wens haar sterkte toe, ik zal mijn best doen om haar goed te begeleiden!!!  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik steek een kaars aan voor mijn tante die overleden is  ik hoorde het vandaag....toch een akelig gevoel!!! ik wens haar kinderen heel veel sterkte en kracht...
> 
> tevens steek ik een kaars aan voor mijn tante die morgen opnieuw geopereerd wordt en die hier bij mij op de flat woont een verdieping lager....ik wens haar sterkte toe, ik zal mijn best doen om haar goed te begeleiden!!!


Hallo Elisabeth,
Mijn medeleven met het overlijden van je tante. Nu de dagen lengen is het een extra moeilijke tijd voor de nabestaanden.  :Frown: 
Hopenlijk is alles goed gegaan voor je tante die geopereerd moest worden vandaag. Het zal haar zeker aan niets ontbreken als jij haar begeleidt. 
Zorg je ook een beetje goed voor jezelf Elisabeth? Want dat heb jij ook nodig.
Heel veel liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Oh sterkte lieverd! Hopelijk is het met je flat-tante nu goed  :Smile:  En inderdaad zorg goed voor jezelf!

@ Jolanda, 
Mooi gesproken!  :Smile: 

Nu met deze donkere dagen steken wij hier vaker kaarsjes aan, op de tafels en op de schoorsteenmantel, geeft een knus gevoel... en tevens ook denkend aan een ieder die het moeilijk heeft  :Smile: 
Ik wens dat het innerlijke zonnetje gauw gaat schijnen voor al onze lieve leden and hun naasten!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss0404: ja ik zal goed oftewel beter voor mijzelf zorgen dan de vorige keer, toen was ik halfdood, ( zo voelt dat) kon niet meer eten en viel gratis af  :Big Grin:  bedankt voor jullie medeleven ,lieve dames..... :Embarrassment: 

met mijn tante gaat het naar omstandighneden goed!!! Vrijdag krijgen we uitslag in het ziekenhuis en "hoe" nu verder met de behandelingen....ik wacht het af....
dag Luuss, fijne dag lieverd.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Voor alle zwerfdieren.

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaars aan voor ons allen. :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie  :Smile:  bedankt, :Smile:  jij hebt ook een groot hart . :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag 2 december steek ik een kaars aan; voor: Sietske, Luuss, Do,
Jolanda, Elisabeth, Suske, Christel, Agnes, Leontien, Iloona, Sylvia, Raimun, Anma, Dolfijnjorien, en alle andere die ik vergeten ben. Maar ook alle mc gasten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Gossie:  :Embarrassment:  Wat een ontzettend lief gebaar...dank je wel hoor, ik ben er blij mee...
ook voor "JOU" is deze grote kaars bestemd!!! Liefs en een dikke zoen  :Big Grin: 
prettig weekend....

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie  :Smile:  dank je wel .... :Wink:  ook een kaars voor jou  :Smile:  je hebt een groot hart. :Smile:  dat ze je, heel veel geluk mag brengen .

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag 2 december steek ik een kaars aan; voor: Sietske, Luuss, Do,
> Jolanda, Elisabeth, Suske, Christel, Agnes, Leontien, Iloona, Sylvia, Raimun, Anma, Dolfijnjorien, en alle andere die ik vergeten ben. Maar ook alle mc gasten.


Hoi Gossie ....mooi gebaar ... :Embarrassment: 

Enkel de gedachte...
dat ergens iemand aan je denkt ..
heel even naar jou wenkt ...
doet gevoelige wonderen ..

Soms kunnen dingen je overdonderen ..
Kwalen en kwaaltjes..
't is niet steeds maar wat je denkt ..
't zal jezelf dan verwonderen ...
dat je niet alleen bent ...
waarvoor 't verdict kan donderen !! 

Gebaren ...rituelen ...
verzonden door iemand die aandachtig is ....
verpakken dat wat je voelt als 'n gemis ....

Nu schijnt het licht weer in de duisternis !!  :Wink: 

*RXII13*

----------


## gossie

..een ieder fijne sinterklaasfeest..

----------


## gossie

Ik steek graag een kaars aan voor alle nabestaanden die iemand door MS verloren heeft.

----------


## sietske763

wat is deze decembertijd vreselijk voor nabestaanden............
en het zal altijd gerelateerd zijn aan deze maand...........

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Ja lieverd...ik heb er elk jaar een heel naar gevoel bij....mijn broer ging de 24e december het ziekenhuis in en de 28e kwam hij plotseling te overlijden.... :Frown:  3 januari is hij jarig en de 4e begrafen...hele akelige dagen....
Elk jaar heb ik er verdriet van en ons hele gezin....niemand zeurt, het is een stil verdriet......maar de wijn vloeit rijkelijker.....de Kerst en Oud en Nieuw hebben een andere betekenis gekregen.... :Embarrassment: 
en zo heeft iedereen een dag waarop hij of zij zijn geliefden herdenkt!!!!! Liefs Elisa .... :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Sietske: Ja lieverd...ik heb er elk jaar een heel naar gevoel bij....mijn broer ging de 24e december het ziekenhuis in en de 28e kwam hij plotseling te overlijden.... 3 januari is hij jarig en de 4e begrafen...hele akelige dagen....
> Elk jaar heb ik er verdriet van en ons hele gezin....niemand zeurt, het is een stil verdriet......maar de wijn vloeit rijkelijker.....de Kerst en Oud en Nieuw hebben een andere betekenis gekregen....
> en zo heeft iedereen een dag waarop hij of zij zijn geliefden herdenkt!!!!! Liefs Elisa ....


Elisabeth,

Veel sterkte met deze feestdagen, het is precies zoals je zegt, het nare gevoel blijft.  :Frown:  Kerst en Oud en Nieuw hebben defenitief een andere betekenis gekregen. Gelukkig herdenken wij onze geliefden, dat maakt dat ze in onze harten voortleven, dat kan een troost zijn....
Ik hoop dat jij naast het verdriet ook met een warm gevoel eraan kan terugdenken. Warme knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag steek ik een kaars aan voor mijn lieve broer Hans..... :Embarrassment:  hij werd 46 jaar oud en liet 3 kinderen achter...
Ik mis hem en zal straks zijn graf bezoeken en een kaars aansteken!

er komt vandaag een lieve vriend naar Zwolle toe, dat zal mij afleiden dat is fijn want ik ben altijd erg onrustig met al deze dagen...beetje schrijven is dan wel eens fijn, dan voel ik mij prettiger.....
fijne goede dag voor allen en met jullie eigen pijn en zorgen!!!....ik denk ook aan jullie....

Liefs Elisa xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Lieve Elisabeth,
Wens je veel sterkte vandaag en de komende tijd.  :Embarrassment:  Er is zo weinig wat ik kan zeggen eigenlijk, in gedachten geef ik je wat warmte en licht om het gemis een beetje te kunnen dragen! Dikke knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Heel veel sterkte lieve dame, dikke knuffel do xxx  :Embarrassment: 

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor iedereen...... Fijne feestdagen toegewenst, ook al zijn het met momenten moeilijke dagen. Toch moet ieder van ons proberen er het beste van te maken. Dikke knuffel en heel veel sterkte en geluk voor mijn MC maatjes  :Embarrassment: 

do xxx

----------


## jolanda27

> @Elisa,
> 
> Heel veel sterkte lieve dame, dikke knuffel do xxx 
> 
> Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor iedereen...... Fijne feestdagen toegewenst, ook al zijn het met momenten moeilijke dagen. Toch moet ieder van ons proberen er het beste van te maken. Dikke knuffel en heel veel sterkte en geluk voor mijn MC maatjes 
> 
> do xxx


Dotito,
Dat is heel mooi verwoord. Dat wens ik ook een ieder toe.
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito.....en Jolanda,  :Embarrassment: 

Hartelijk dank lieve vrouwen voor jullie reactie......
prettige dag en alle goeds....

Liefs Elisa en een dikke zoen  :Big Grin:  xxx

----------


## Suske'52

Voor ieder een fijn eindjaar .... :Smile:  Een vreugdevol '2012' ....een kaarsje steek ik middernacht aan ...in gedachten voor jullie ... :Big Grin:  het gaat jullie goed  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik wens iedereen hier op MC een heel gezond, voorspoedig en inspirerend jaar toe. En iedereen die om wat voor reden dan ook niet goed in zijn vel zit, wens ik een hoopvol jaar toe met veel lichtpuntjes en fijne mensen om hen heen.  :Embarrassment: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## nina4545

goede informatie

dank u!





--

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nina4545:

Zit je wel op het goede topic?  :Big Grin:  het komt wat vreemd bij mij over....wat bedoel je eigenlijk, of maak je reclame....
groeten Elisabeth

----------


## gossie

ik wens alle mc gasten en mc leden fijn, gezond, gelukkig, pijnloos, liefdevol en voorspoedig 2012 toe. Volgens mij mag dit nog voor 7 januari, heb ik altijd begrepen. :Smile: 

en voor nina 4545, die zit volgens mij ook verkeerd, Elisabeth! :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Gossie, 
goede wensen mag je toch altijd geven? fijn hoor, dank je  :Wink: 
prettige dag verder....Liefs v Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Dan wil "IK" graag een Kaars opsteken voor alle leuke, lieve, gezellige, vervelende, irritante, grappige, " MEELEVENDE" MC leden....( ik heb er steun aan)  :Embarrassment:  Een heel goed en gelukkig 2012 gewenst met minder pijn en minder zorgen, meer Liefde en begrip voor elkaar..ennnn je medemens!.
dikke zoen van Elisa xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor Gossie, voor haar goede vriendin, maar ook voor jou.

----------


## jolanda27

Lieve Do,
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte met alles waar je nu mee bezig bent. In gedachten stuur ik je heel veel lichtpuntjes toe. 
Sterkte, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Dank je wel Jolanda, heel lief van je......

xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik wens dat de zon gaat schijnen,  :Smile:  ben de regen een beetje beu onderhand. Je wordt somber en sloom van dit weer.  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jo.....dan mag je eerst een "kaars" aansteken en "wensen" dat we droger weer krijgen...dat gaat vast goed komen binnenkort......somber en neerslachtig....ja lieve Jolanda dat is waar....

toch wens ik je een goede dag toe....effe een dikke knuffel dan maar? Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:  x

----------


## anMa

> Ik wens dat de zon gaat schijnen,  ben de regen een beetje beu onderhand. Je wordt somber en sloom van dit weer.


Ja zeg dat wel ik kan bijna niet uit bed komen s morgens
Maar ja nog ff geduld en ti's weer lente

Hou je taai Jolanda. 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

ben er echt achter dat een leuke/grappige hond het beste medicijn is...............had echt een hekel aan bewegen, maar loop bij elkaar opgeteld, uren IN DE REGEN, waar ik vroeger somber van werd!
gewoon kaplaarzen aan, regencape en oorwarmers en lopen maar met die hap.
heb dus totaal geen last van t weer dit jaar.

maar voor degene die er wel last van hebben, wens ik veel sterkte, ik weet wat jullie voelen!

----------


## gossie

Ik wens voor de lezers van deze "tijd" (en dat waren net nog 6 lezers van ontspanningw-kletshoek) een goede nachtrust en/of misschien nachtwake..
Voor diegene die vandaag vroeg opstaan +_06.00uur en/of later een fijne zondag toe.
We spreken elkaar weer.
lieve groet, Gossie

----------


## Raimun

> Ik wens voor de lezers van deze "tijd" (en dat waren net nog 6 lezers van ontspanningw-kletshoek) een goede nachtrust en/of misschien nachtwake..
> Voor diegene die vandaag vroeg opstaan +_06.00uur en/of later een fijne zondag toe.
> We spreken elkaar weer.
> lieve groet, Gossie


Over alle " nachtuilen " ontferm u Heer
Voor alle nachtuilen : laat het " kaarslicht " nog even schijnen in de duisternis
Voor alle nachtuilen : stuur hen de zandman Heer
Voor alle nachtuilen : leidt hen dan naar de lakenstraat Heer
Voor alle nachtuilen : geef hen rust Heer
Voor alle nachtuilen : laat hen dan rusten in vrede Heer 
Voor alle nachtuilen : stuur hen naar heerlijke dromenlanden Heer 
Voor alle nachtuilen : verontrust hen niet door het " ochtendgloren " Heer
Voor alle nachtuilen : laat hen ontwaken, toch voor het " middaguur " Heer
Voor alle nachtuilen : laat hen tenvolle genieten van de dag, Heer
Voor alle nachtuilen : laat hen soms ook de vreugde proeven van de vroegslapers Heer
Voor deze en nog onuitgesproken wensen , wij bidden U verhoor ons Heer 
Onze slapende dankbaarheid zal Uw welbehagen zijn ! :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Over alle " nachtuilen " ontferm u Heer
> Voor alle nachtuilen : laat het " kaarslicht " nog even schijnen in de duisternis
> Voor alle nachtuilen : stuur hen de zandman Heer
> Voor alle nachtuilen : leidt hen dan naar de lakenstraat Heer
> Voor alle nachtuilen : geef hen rust Heer
> Voor alle nachtuilen : laat hen dan rusten in vrede Heer 
> Voor alle nachtuilen : stuur hen naar heerlijke dromenlanden Heer 
> Voor alle nachtuilen : verontrust hen niet door het " ochtendgloren " Heer
> Voor alle nachtuilen : laat hen ontwaken, toch voor het " middaguur " Heer
> ...


AMEN  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Raimun  :Smile:  KLASSE !!!!MOOI !!!!! DANK !!!!  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je Raimun, voor het leuke gebed hierboven...haha..... :Big Grin:  spitsvondig, mooi...

En voor wie gaan we dan nu een " KAARS " opsteken? want dat vergeten we inmiddels....
" IK " steek een kaars op voor alle dieren die buiten vertoeven in de kou...ik hoop dat ze bijgevoederd worden door de mensen en dat ze beschutting kunnen vinden tegen de kou die zo plotseling over ons land is gekomen.... :Wink:  ik ben altijd bezorgd voor ze.... :Embarrassment: 
Warme groeten aan allen....Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Voor mijn buurman ....gisteren overleden..... 60 jaar gezonde /verzorgde man ...plots opeens gedaan ....wordt je stil van .

----------


## gossie

@Suske, sterkte gewenst met het overlijden van je buurman.

----------


## jolanda27

> Voor mijn buurman ....gisteren overleden..... 60 jaar gezonde /verzorgde man ...plots opeens gedaan ....wordt je stil van .


Suske,
Ik wens jullie heel veel sterkte met het verlies van je buurman.

----------


## anMa

Wat erg Suske
Je zult wel geschrokken zijn
Veel sterkte groetjes anMa

----------


## christel1

sterkte suske dat zal wel heel erg aangekomen zijn.. sterkte ook aan zijn familie xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Wat dramatisch... :Frown:  verschrikkelijk als plotseling een geliefd mens zomaar komt te overlijden, hij is nog jong en je ziet het niet aankomen....als buurvrouw sterf je een beetje mee op dat moment.... :Embarrassment:  met sommige buren heb je een innige band....dat zet heel zijn dag op zijn kop...wat een nare tijd...hou je haaks Suske, ik leef met je mee net zoals alle anderen hierboven, ik lees het zojuist...ik was vergeten mij uit te loggen...
alle goeds lieverd...ondanks verdriet wens ik je toch een goed weekend toe....

dus een "kaars" steken we aan voor jou lieve buurman!!!!  :Wink:  rust zacht onbekende man....

het is nu 10.26 uur....het begint voorzichtig te sneeuwen...

Liefs Elisa  :Smile:  dikke knuffel

----------


## Suske'52

Dank aan ieder vh. medeleven  :Smile: ....'t was schrikken ....hartaderbreuk ... een verzorgde/gezonde man ..... het kan toch zo vlug afgelopen zijn .....dat maakt je toch zo klein en nietig ....... deze morgen is zijn uitvaart ...in alle intimiteit ....zijn moedertje 88 jaar woont hier aan de overkant ...'t is hare tweede zoon die zij moet afgeven ..... gelukkig heeft ze nog een dochter die héél goed voor haar zorgt .

Een kaars voor jullie als dank voor steun  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Mijn goede vriendin. Ze heeft het moeilijk. Was deze week bij mij om haar hart te luchten. Hopenlijk gaat het snel wat beter.

----------


## anMa

Voor alle mensen die geen huis en geen eten hebben
Ook voor de vogels die bibberen van de kou
anMa :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag steek ik een kaarsje aan voor mijn oudste broer, hij ligt in het ziekenhuis met ernstige hartritmestoornissen, morgen gaan ze hem naar een ander ziekenhuis over brengen om te proberen zijn hartritme terug normaal te brengen, heeft dit nog eens moeten laten doen en is nu de 2de keer, ze noemen het "branden" maar wat het juist inhoudt weet ik niet echt....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel: wat ernstig met je broer...spannende tijden voor de familie, en dat met het Hart nog wel...... :Frown: 

ik wens hem heel veel sterkte toe en voor jezelf...wat branden betekend weet ik niet.....

Ik steek een kaars voor 'JOU" en je "BROER" aan.... :Embarrassment:  alle goeds en hou je haaks....

Liefs Elisa en een dikke vette knuffel xxx  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Sterkte Christel

Ik wens dat de operatie goed verloopt bij m'n vriendin. Die wordt morgen aan kanker geopereerd. Hopelijk is er geen uitzaaiing naar de liezen, qua lymfe-
klieren. Erg spannend morgen.

----------


## jolanda27

> Sterkte Christel
> 
> Ik wens dat de operatie goed verloopt bij m'n vriendin. Die wordt morgen aan kanker geopereerd. Hopelijk is er geen uitzaaiing naar de liezen, qua lymfe-
> klieren. Erg spannend morgen.


Gossie,
Wens je veel sterkte, inderdaad een spannende dag morgen.
Hoop voor haar dat ze goed nieuws krijgt. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

Aan ieder die wat steun kan gebruiken een grote kaars voor jullie ....Sterkte !!!  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

sterkte Gossie en natuurlijk ook voor jouw vriendin

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Gossie, 

ik lees nu je mail van hierboven over je vriendin...ik hoop dat ze de operatie goed heeft doorstaan  :Embarrassment:  wat er allemaal in iemand zijn leven gaat gebeuren met ziekte's weet je maar nooit...vandaag lijkt alles goed en over een jaar kan het er anders uit gaan zien...ik wens jou vriendin alle goeds toe en een goed herstel...."JOU" wens ik sterkte want je leeft gewoon intens mee met je vriendin...hou je haaks lieverd...
Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik wens dat mijn vriendin gauw van de pijn af is. Ze heeft weer morfine omdat de uitzaaiingen te veel pijn doen.  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

ik steek voor de komende week een kaars aan voor,
elisa, jolanda, suske christel, gossie, syl, luuss, agnes, josh, do, ilse en gabry,(hoop dat ik niemand van mn lieverds vergeten ben..........)
ik hoop zo voor jullie dat het een goede week zal zijn!
mo ga ik weg, maar zal wel aan jullie denken!
dikke kussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ssssssss

----------


## gossie

Ik wens dat het autootje van Sietske nog gemaakt kan worden, en dat het niet veel centjes kost.

----------


## sietske763

ach gossie, wat is dat lief van je!!!!
maar je bent zelf gewoon ook een grote lieverd!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een hele dikke kaars aan voor Suske, ik denk aan je, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  dank je lieverd  :Wink:  :Smile:  groetjes aan ieder  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaars aan voor mijn beide ouders....

Vandaag (zondag) zijn ze precies 55 jaar Getrouwd... :Big Grin:  " HULDE" 
vanmiddag komen we allemaal even bij elkaar voor koffie en een drankje...
helaas op dit soort dagen mis ik mijn oudste broer... :Embarrassment:  straks anders maar even naar de begraafplaats rijden want ik had een mooi plantje gekocht....dan is hij er ook een beetje bij....fijne zondag allen....Liefssssssss

----------


## Raimun

> Ik steek een kaars aan voor mijn beide ouders....
> 
> Vandaag (zondag) zijn ze precies 55 jaar Getrouwd... " HULDE" 
> vanmiddag komen we allemaal even bij elkaar voor koffie en een drankje...
> helaas op dit soort dagen mis ik mijn oudste broer... straks anders maar even naar de begraafplaats rijden want ik had een mooi plantje gekocht....dan is hij er ook een beetje bij....fijne zondag allen....Liefssssssss


Hej ...
55 jaren lief en leed delen met elkaar , is 'n hele tijd ... :Smile: 
'T is wel 'n edel gebaar van jou , om vandaag jouw broer even dag te zeggen !! :Cool: 
Maak er 'n gezellig feestje van straks ..

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, ik sluit mij aan bij Raimun, mooie gedachte.
Geniet van de dag.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank jullie wel Sietske, Raimun en Jolanda.... :Big Grin:  lief van jullie....

Het is belangrijk voor mij om altijd mijn broer hier in te betrekken, hij is de 1e geborene....hij ligt hier niet zo ver vandaag, met de auto ben je er in een mum van tijd....soms kom ik er een tijdje niet maar met de Feestdagen altijd...gisteren een kaarsje aangestoken en een paarse Campanila plant neergezet in een pot..... :Embarrassment:  dan hoort hij er toch bij...

Het werd een hele fijne gezellige middag en daar ben ik dankbaar voor.... :Wink: 

Prettige zonnige dag wens ik jullie toe...bedankt en liefs van mij Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Voor iedereen die t zo hard nodig heeft
Zo te lezen bijna iedereen maakt allemaal vreselijke dingen mee
Ik steek voor jullie een kaarsje aan en zal ook nog een gebedje zeggen 
Veel sterkte gewenst..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag wil ik een kaarsje branden voor mijn lieve tante, die hier op de flat woont, 1 verdieping lager dan ik  :Big Grin: ....
straks met een half uur gaan we naar het ziekenhuis toe... :Embarrassment:  eerst krijgt ze weer een onderzoek en dan uitslag...het is spannend...slaan de chemoblaasspoelingen aan, zo ja, zo nee, ....ik ben benieuwd....Kanker is een vreselijk iets...jonge mensen overlijden er aan en dat is diep tragisch...ook voor de ouderen ben ik bezorgd omdat je nu eenmaal om je dierbaren geeft...duimen jullie met mij een beetje?  :Embarrassment: 

Ik denk ook even aan Sietske, ( familielid overleden) Christel ( haar zus vorig jaar), Suske ( sterkte voor je gezin), en de vriendinnen van Gossie, en Jolanda, die kanker hebben...
dag allemaal en natuurlijk alle goeds voor al mijn lieve mailvrienden hier....teveel om op te noemen......och ik moet mij haasten...over en out....

Liefs van Elisa xxx  :Wink: .

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, 
Wat lief van jou. Ik sluit mij aan bij jou mailtje. 
Ik hoop dat je tante een goede uitslag krijgt. Ja, spannend is het zeker.
Veel sterkte voor je tante, maar ook voor jou.
Dikke knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaars aan voor alle vrouwen. ivm vrouwendag

----------


## Raimun

> Ik steek een kaars aan voor alle vrouwen. ivm vrouwendag


*Om het " vuur " erin te houden ??*  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

> *Om het " vuur " erin te houden ??*


Jazeker :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Jazeker


Doe dan maar gelijk 'n ganse doos kaarsen !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gossie

> Doe dan maar gelijk 'n ganse doos kaarsen !!


wens misschien, een mannendag? :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel lieve vrouwen... :Big Grin: 

Het heeft geholpen...mijn tante kreeg een gunstige uitslag maar eind mei kijken we weer verder, maar voor dit moment is het goed!!! nadien even naar Tuinland getogen voor Koffie met een warme sauzijsenbroodje...en van die mooie plantjes om je heen wordt je ook vrolijk....

Hey Raimun...schrijf je met vette letters????  :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne dag.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik steek een kaars aan voor de kinderen die gisterenavond verongelukt zijn in Zwitserland.... woorden schieten hier te kort, 22 kinderen en 6 begeleiders en nog veel kinderen waar ze de toestand niet van kennen...... dit doet me echt blijten en dan ook de buschauffeurs er nog eens bij....ons land wordt weer getroffen door een grote ramp voor de ouders, de broertjes, zusjes, grootouders en familie veel sterkte

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek ook een hele grote kaars op voor alle personen die dit drama hebben meegemaakt...vreselijk...er zijn Belgische ( 15?) en 7 Nederlandse kinderen dodelijk verongelukt, en nog iemand of meer met een andere nationaliteit....Verschrikkelijk  :Frown:  ook een leraar heb ik begrepen en een vrouw ( administratie) die ook er was voor de begeleiding...daar sta je dan als ouders te wachten...je hebt je kind uitgewuifd voor een mooie skivakantie en dan gebeurd dit ongeluk in de tunnel!!!!!!!!!!!! op de terugweg....ik heb er geen woorden voor...als je de beelden ziet dan is het een wonder dat er nog kinderen levend zijn uitgekomen...wat een verdriet....en nu zit iedereen met een trauma...je kind komt niet meer levend terug....Vreselijk..... :Embarrassment:  wat een hel....

Ik wens heel Belgie en Nederland sterkte met dit grote verlies van deze jonge kinderen en de volwassenen die zijn omgekomen  :Embarrassment: ....in het speciaal alle ouders/broers/zussen/grootouders en verdere familie...ook de leraren en alle hulpverleners....brandweermannen/ambulancenpersoneel/artsen/verpleegkundigen/pastoor/ pschologen etc.... :Wink:  teveel om op te noemen...

dag Christel.....ik heb veel gezien gisteravond op tv..allerlei progamma's op nederland en later was er iemand ( psycholoog) uitgenodigd uit Belgie, die er geweest was,en toen kreeg ik nog meer informatie en dat was goed...de rest horen we nog via de media.....Belgie is duidelijk en openlijk met hun verhaal, en met de verzorging voor alle mensen die er mee te maken hebben.......heel goed doen ze dat...fijn... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Naar het schijnt was er ook een duits kindje bij.... erg dat zoiets kan gebeuren. Wat de reis van hun lager onderwijs had moeten worden, de afsluiter na 6 jaar studeren is voor vele kinderen en ouders een drama geworden. 
Op zo'n moment als je zoiets te horen krijgt dan zijn seconden minuten en duren minuten uren, op het pukkelpopdrama in augustus was ook mijn zoon en zijn 16 jarig neefje aanwezig, op dat moment gaat er van alles door je heen.... het verlossende berichtje van mama ik ben er nog of tante het gaat goed met mij dan gaat er echt van alles door je heen, ook al heeft het voor mijn zoon maar een uurtje geduurd, voor zijn neefje 3 uur... 
Die ouders die nu van niets wisten, niet weten of je kind nog leeft of gestorven is, nee zoiets zou ik als mama nooit willen meemaken .... dit moet het meest afschuwelijke zijn dat je als ouder, grootouder, broer of zus kan meemaken... ons land is in rouw, en NL is ook in rouw, er zijn veel nederlandse kinderen die in Lommel naar school gaan omdat het net aan de grens gelegen is en 7 van die kinderen woonden ook in België... 
Het drama is groot, voor de begeleiders die gestorven zijn ook, een school waarvan er nu misschien nog maar een paar kinderen in de klas zullen zitten, kinderen die niet konden meegaan, trauma's zullen niet te overzien zijn... dit maakt me intens verdrietig..;

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth en Christel,
Ik sluit mij bij jullie verhaal aan. 
Verschrikkelijk, voor alle betrokkenen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Ja wat een tragisch gebeuren he  :Embarrassment:  Dag Jo sterkte met je "hart", ik hoop dat het een beetje redelijk met je gaat!

Christel: ik liet zojuist mijn hondje uit en zie bij het politiebureau hier vlakbij de Nederlandse vlag half stok hangen...ik schrok er van en wist onmiddellijk weer waarom dit was...."BELGIE" ter nagedachtenis..( busramp)..ik zal vanavond wederom een kaarsje branden voor alle mensen die hier betrokken bij zijn...ook digitaal....zoals hier op dit forum!  :Wink: 
pukkelpop...dat verhaal kan ik mij nog herrinneren dat je het vertelde...dan besef je weer hoeveel angst je dan hebt om je geliefde kinderen....lang wachten is zeer schokkend...ik heb vele beelden gezien gisteravond op tv op verschillende zenders....intens verdrietig en heel Belgie en Nederland leeft mee...daar wordt je stil van....iedereen let nu nog meer op zijn kinderen...ouders worden nog voorzichtiger totdat verdriet een beetje gaat slijten....weer een dag voorbij met verdriet en wederom wens ik hun allen Kracht toe....
indrukwekkend de mis die werd gehouden in Lommel in de St Josefkerk...een kaarsje branden voor elk kind en de naam hardop zeggen!!!! dat helpt.....de kerk was bomvol....het is sereen en het geeft de mensen een beetje troost...ook alle bloemen en beren en lieve briefjes en tekenningen en alle witte ballonnen die andere kinderen en ouders er hebben neergelegd en, gehangen, dat is al een stukje verwerking..... :Embarrassment:  mooi om te zien hoe iedereen meeleeft...1 grote gemeenschap van mensen die elkaar steunen....goed om te zien, maar tragisch dat het is gebeurd....de zon schijnt hier vandaag maar de zon schijnt niet meer op al die kinderkoppies.....de wereld staat even stil voor iedereen!!!!.. :Frown: .....

----------


## gossie

Ik heb vandaag een grote kaars aangestoken voor alle slachtoffers/overleden kinderen en volwassenen van het busongeluk in Zwitersland., maar zo ook voor de familieleden, vrienden, en samenleving in Belgie/Nederland. Ik krijg steeds de koude rillingen van deze verschrikkelijke tragedie.

Maar ik heb vanavond ook een kaars aangestoken, voor dit NGZ. Dat er weer wat rust komt in de gemoederen. De spanning is te snijden, althans zo voel ik het. Lieve ngz oftewel mc leden en mc gasten, sterkte in jullie bezigheden en heb respect voor elkaar.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik wil graag een GROTE KAARS aansteken voor alle kinderen en volwassen die om zijn gekomen "verschrikkelijk  :Frown:  moet dat zijn ("voor de ouders en familieleden).



Daarbij nog een hele GROTE KAARS voor mijn Huisarts. Gisteren naartoe geweest en had toen vernomen via de vervangarts dat zijn dochter van de week is overleden. Hoe of door wat weten wij nog niet. pff.....waren rare dagen de voorbije dagen  :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## christel1

Ik zal ook een kaarsje branden voor je dokter zijn dochter, moet erg zijn om een kind te verliezen.... echt heel erg dat zijn zeer nare tijden.

----------


## dotito

Ja zo hoort het niet hé dat een moeder/vader zijn kind moet begraven! Zijn inderdaad rare tijden/momenten...... :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Wil graag een kaars aansteken voor mijn vriendin haar vader. Vorige week is hij plots overleden aan een hartaderbreuk. Haar man heeft hem thuis gevonden  :Frown:  Haar vader was juist op pensioen triestig hé wat je tegenwoordig allemaal hoort!!

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een kaars aan voor onze lieve moderator, Christel....
die vandaag, precies een jaar geleden haar zus heeft verloren door die rotziekte!
sterkte meid!!

----------


## christel1

Kaarsje staat hier ook te branden hoor.... ook voor de papa van je vriendin....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, ik wens je veel sterkte vandaag. Ik denk aan je.
@ Dotito, ik wens jou ook veel sterkte, wat heftig voor iedereen. 
Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die het op dit moment nodig heeft.

----------


## dotito

Wil graag een kaarsje branden voor iedereen hier op MC en vooral voor mijn beste maatjes  :Smile:   :Wink:  dat we allemaal nog lang en gezond op deze aarde mogen blijven!

----------


## gossie

Ik heb een grote kaars opgestoken voor m'n vader, die ernstig ziek is.
Maar ook familie, kennis en vrienden die ook een vorm van kanker hebben.

Zo ook voor alle mensen die op een en/of andere manier ziek zijn. 
En alle gasten en leden van MC ("ngf")

----------


## Raimun

[QUOTE=gossie;77625]Ik heb een grote kaars opgestoken voor m'n vader, die ernstig ziek is.

Verzorg hem goed Gossie..dat verlicht de pijn !

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie, wat heftig. 
Ik weet zo gauw niet wat ik hier op moet zeggen, en wil niet in cliché's vervallen. Ik wens je héél erg veel sterkte lieve Gossie, voor jou, je moeder en andere familieleden. 
Ik steek een kaarsje voor je aan...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Gossie, 

Ik wens jou en je familie heel veel sterkte toe.. :Embarrassment: ..het is vreselijk om een dierbare zo ziek te zien, je krijgt een ander gevoel over je wat zeer beklemmend is....heel veel sterkte lieverd, ik zal vandaag thuis ook een kaarsje voor je papa branden!!!! hou je haaks...

Liefs en een knuffel van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK brand een kaars voor mijn dierbare vriendin die is overleden op 1 april...helaas is het geen grap...ik mis haar erg, maar ik besef dat als mensen zo ziek worden het goed is dat ze "over" gaan na de andere kant  :Embarrassment:  jaren gaan voorbij en toch blijft het een gemis...ik heb wel contact met haar kinderen...zij werd 49 jaar....

tja wat een dag toch eigenlijk.....het roept herrinneringen op... :Wink: 

mijn gedachten gaan nu ook absoluut uit naar Gossie haar vader...ik vindt dat heel erg.... :Frown: 
dus ga ik vandaag meerdere kaarsen branden.....Sterkte nogmaals Gossie, ...Liefs....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Wat triest om je vriendin zo jong te moeten verliezen.
Ik wens jou ook heel veel sterkte vandaag. Maar ook op andere momenten, want je zult ze vast regelmatig missen. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

ik brand een kaars voor mijn mc vrienden, die het moeilijk hebben, zie bovenstaande namen en posten, wil niet in herhaling vallen
en ik brand een supergrote kaars voor mijn sterretje....mijn jongste zoon...
hij is de zoektocht begonnen naar het ""zijn"" van zijn vader...hij was 1 jaar toen zijn vader overleed en nu is het bijna 20 jaar later en nu begint zijn identiteit op te spelen,
en hij heeft de knoop doorgehakt om hulp te gaan zoeken...het enige dat ik kan doen voor hem is liefhebben en antwoorden en vertellen en foto,s en video,s bekijken.
zal niet makkelijk zijn voor ons beide, want dit is ook ""de maand"" dat het gebeurde, maar hij heeft recht op zijn verleden!

----------


## Raimun

> ik brand een kaars voor mijn mc vrienden, die het moeilijk hebben, zie bovenstaande namen en posten, wil niet in herhaling vallen
> en ik brand een supergrote kaars voor mijn sterretje....mijn jongste zoon...
> hij is de zoektocht begonnen naar het ""zijn"" van zijn vader...hij was 1 jaar toen zijn vader overleed en nu is het bijna 20 jaar later en nu begint zijn identiteit op te spelen,
> en hij heeft de knoop doorgehakt om hulp te gaan zoeken...het enige dat ik kan doen voor hem is liefhebben en antwoorden en vertellen en foto,s en video,s bekijken.
> zal niet makkelijk zijn voor ons beide, want dit is ook ""de maand"" dat het gebeurde, maar hij heeft recht op zijn verleden!


Dat is 'n moeilijke weg die jullie te gaan hebben Sietske ...
Soms kan je enkel machteloos toekijken hoe iemand z'n emotioneel evenwicht tracht te zoeken ....
Met veel liefde en aandacht "aanwezig " blijven zijn de enige werktuigen waarover je dan beschikt ...en die weet jij te gebruiken !! 
Terwijl het hierdoor ook voor jouw "" 'n moeilijke tijd terug naar boven haalt !! 
Liefde overwint alles ! 
Wens jullie sterkte ....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, 
Ik sluit mij aan bij Raimun.
Alle sterkte lieve Sietske, zal niet gemakkelijk zijn, maar ik heb alle vertrouwen dat jou dit gaat lukken. Liefs, Jolanda  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

De schoonmoeder van mijn dochter
2 weken geleden uitgezaaide longkanker geconstateerd
Geen operatie en bestraling meer mogelijk
Alleen chemo en hopen dat ze de bruiloft van haar dochter nog mag meemaken
Zo n lieve vrouw....ze is heel goed voor mijn dochter en ook nog veel te jong 57 jaar
Wat kan het leven hard zijn
anMa

----------


## jolanda27

> De schoonmoeder van mijn dochter
> 2 weken geleden uitgezaaide longkanker geconstateerd
> Geen operatie en bestraling meer mogelijk
> Alleen chemo en hopen dat ze de bruiloft van haar dochter nog mag meemaken
> Zo n lieve vrouw....ze is heel goed voor mijn dochter en ook nog veel te jong 57 jaar
> Wat kan het leven hard zijn
> anMa


@ Anma, wat triest.
Heel verdrietig, wens je heel veel sterkte, ook voor je dochter, schoonmoeder en haar familie. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Veel sterkte Anma

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ik wens jou Christel, heel veel positieve energie toe zodat jij dit alles beter het hoofd kunt bieden.  :Smile: 
@ Ik wens voor mezelf ook iets, dat ik wat rustiger wordt, want ik plof zowat uit elkaar!!!!

@ En verder wens ik iedereen veel positieve energie toe, er zijn er genoeg die het kunnen gebruiken.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

blijkbaar zijn er 2 plofkonijnen vandaag, ben al een ietsie pietsie rustiger maar nog niet veel eigenlijk.... we zullen samen een plofpilleke nemen dan zeker om ons wat te kalmeren ??? Dank u Jo

----------


## jolanda27

> blijkbaar zijn er 2 plofkonijnen vandaag, ben al een ietsie pietsie rustiger maar nog niet veel eigenlijk.... we zullen samen een plofpilleke nemen dan zeker om ons wat te kalmeren ??? Dank u Jo


@ Ha-ha, Christel, humor is het beste medicijn.

*Een dag niet gelachen is een dag niet geleefd.*

----------


## christel1

Ben daarjuist in de drank geslagen bij een vriendin... nee nee, 2 glasjes wijn gedronken, was wel redelijk straffe, een geluk dat ik te voet gegaan was want anders had ik zeker positief geblazen... een straatje om met de hond en dan krijg je een sms'je "waar zit je" en dan antwoord ik, op café..... terwijl ik geen geld bij had, ik zat bij een vriendin thuis met de hond dus.... in het vervolg ga ik mijn gsm thuis laten hoor, kunnen ze niet meer controleren waar ik zit, een geluk, ik heb internet op mijn gsm, zij niet, dus kunnen ze me niet volgen met de GPS die op mijn smarthieke staat... smartphone dus... maar ik geef hem een lieve naam hoor

----------


## sietske763

ik brand een kaarsje voor mijn wietje, die ik zo ga roken,
dat het een prima aanvullende combi wordt met pillen en drank!

----------


## Raimun

@ christel
@sietske ....

Ik ga voor jullie beide 'n grote kaars moeten opsteken denk ik !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
als de drank in de ...is ... hohoh !!

----------


## sietske763

ja spreek maar wijze raimun.....als de drank is in de man....is de wijsheid in de kan!!

----------


## Raimun

> ja spreek maar wijze raimun.....als de drank is in de man....is de wijsheid in de kan!!


doe toch maar voorzichtig met jouw " coctails "!!!  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

raimun, je bent een goed positief mens, altijd de juiste opmerkingen op de juiste tijd!
zelfs jij brengt nu een glimlach, wat nog niet gebeurt is deze dag.
dus mijn handtekening klopt door jou; een dag niet gelachen, is een dag niet geleefd.
thanx!

----------


## Raimun

graag gedaan  :Smile:  en slaap ze !! doei

----------


## anMa

> ik brand een kaarsje voor mijn wietje, die ik zo ga roken,
> dat het een prima aanvullende combi wordt met pillen en drank!


Hallo sietske
Wat fijn voor jou dat je dat hebt
Het schijnt voor velen een grote troost en hulp te zijn als medicatie
Goetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

> ik brand een kaarsje voor mijn wietje, die ik zo ga roken,
> dat het een prima aanvullende combi wordt met pillen en drank!


Hallo sietske
Wat fijn dat je dat hebt
Het schijnt voor velen een troost en hulp te zijn als medicatie voor pijn enz.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

> ik brand een kaarsje voor mijn wietje, die ik zo ga roken,
> dat het een prima aanvullende combi wordt met pillen en drank!


Ik zie ons Sietske daar al zitten met een wietje ha ha  :Big Grin:  wil ik ook wel eens proberen"grapje hoor" :Wink:

----------


## christel1

we zullen samen eens op vakantie moeten gaan zeker ? Wietolie proberen, een blowtje 's avonds, een wijntje erbij en onze slaapmedicatie yes, wat gaan we uitgerust zijn als we terug thuis komen....

----------


## dotito

Amai....moest wij allen (MC maatjes) op verlof gaan, zal nogal een feestje worden denk ik  :Big Grin:  zou wel tof zijn, maar een bijeenkomst zou ook is leuk zijn.

----------


## gossie

Ik steek deze "goede week" een kaars aan voor allen.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie, 
Ik steek een hele dikke kaars voor jou aan en je familie. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

de kaars steek ik ook aan voor jou Gossie,
en hoop dat je er kracht uit kunt halen dat wij er voor je zijn!
dag lieffie!

----------


## gossie

ik wens ... jullie lieve mensen fijne paasdagen.

----------


## sietske763

vannacht brand ik een kaars voor Suske, die grote lieverd, met een groot hart voor anderen in moeilijke tijden,
Sus, fijn dat je meeleest hoe het met ons gaat.......en heel veel sterkte en je moet ook wel een x aan jezelf denken hoor!!!

----------


## Raimun

_Het kaarsje ,

Bron van licht en warmte,
symbool van al onze gedachten en vragen .

Ontstoken met veel liefde,
verstuurd over alle grenzen heen,
bestemd voor de ander die wij beminnen .

Drager van de stille kracht, 
ontvangen als helende aanwezigheid .
Sterkend in moeilijke tijden, 
hen die in stilte lijden .
Vreugdevol ervaren te weten niet alleen te zijn .

Gedachten aan wie zijn heen gegaan .

Vreugde voor wie komen gaat .
Feestelijk gebaar ,
op menig tafel van gezellig samen zijn .

Vandaag steekt Hij dat kaarsje aan .
Stuurt ons ..Zijn licht .. Zijn warmte .. Zijn liefde .

Bevrijding van ons aardse bestaan .
Verlichting op onze weg , die nog is te gaan .
Ons Pasen wanneer ook wij heen zullen gaan ! 

Aan ieder 'n Zalig Pasen ....
_

----------


## sietske763

mooi gedicht Raimun,
zo is het.............jij ook zalige paasdagen!

----------


## sietske763

vandaag steek ik de kaars aan van de leden met kinderen, vooral pubers en twintigers(die denken dat ze alles weten??? niet dus...)
dus voor do, haar dochter
voor Jo haar dochter
voor Sus en haar kids/schoonkids
voor chris haar dochter en zoon en natuurlijk ook de kids van haar zus,
voor mijn ""stiefkinderen""
en voor mijn eigen zoon en dochter...
dat wij als moeders de dingen goed overzien en/of nog wat bijstellen, blijft ingewikkelt, als moeder hou je zorgen...ook al moet je ze loslaten, dus voor deze dingen een grpte kaars

die ene spreuk blijft zo mooi en keigoed;
moeder worden is een wonder, maar moeder zijn een heel gedonder...

hierbij denk ik natuurlijk gelijk aan de mensen die geen kinderen hebben omdat hun leven nou eenmaal anders gelopen is.....maar het is een stil verdriet,
oa
Gossie
Elisa

----------


## sietske763

EDIT en dat onze kinderen eens eerst gaan nadenken over wat ze beslissen of zeggen.
dus bv eerst van school af gaan en dan bedenken...shit, wat nu....(in dit geval 1 van de mijne)

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja kinderen hebben is iets heeeeel moois  :Smile:  maar zekers ni altijd makkelijk!! :Confused: 

Mooie spreuk trouwens!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffffffffff soms zo dubbel, heel veel houden van.............maar er ook wel gek van worden.....
vaak denk ik.................wanneer reageren ze nou eens volwassen!
iig, met 24 jaar zijn ze ook nog kids!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Sietske  :Smile:  dank je wel  :Smile:  lieverd  :Wink:  en ieder op dit forum ..... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  Jolanda/ Christel / Do/ Raimun / Elisa / anma / gossie / Neetje...... :Smile:  ( Agnes /Luuss / Syl / Tess  :Wink:  ): hopenlijk niemand vergeten die me nauw aan het hart ligt ..... :Smile:  sorry .....welgemeend ..... :Wink:  een grote chocolade knuffel .... :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:  fondant/melk /praliné /witte ...zoals jullie lusten ..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .... en fijne paasdagen  :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Weet je 24 is geen kind meer, maar dan zijn ze zeker ook nog niet volwassen  :Confused: Ik denk dat het gewoon komt door ons verleden, dat wij verlangen/verwachten dat onze kinderen ons begrijpen. Maar dat is niet altijd zo! Omdat wij op jonge leeftijd redelijk al wat volwassen moesten zijn?  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dat zou heel goed kunnen Do,
met 17 jaar woonde ik al op kamers, in een opleidings groep voor vpk,
regelde echt alles zelf.....heb rekeningen geopend enz enz en dat zonder hulp,
gewoon gaan en vragen..
kids van nu willen wel dat er nog een beetje meegedacht wordt, oa zoals administratie, 2 van de 4 kids moeten we wel 10x zeggen dat de gegevens moeten komen voor hun belasting papieren....en autoverzekeringen.
ik ging gewoon mijn rijbewijs halen, kocht direct daarna een oude kever, heb m verzekerd ...en gaan met die banaan.
oh ja, bv begrafenis verzekering.....als ik er niet achteraan zit waren er anders al 2 niet verzekerd, dat soort dingen bedoel ik.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Kinderen van nu zijn helemaal anders, alé denk de meeste toch worden veel teveel in de watte gelegd.En denk dat het ook een beetje aan de opvoeding ligt. Niet als ik te klagen heb van mijn dochter, Want zij is heel zelfstandig, ze is altijd een plantrekker geweest. Buiten vroeger haar kamer opruimen, maar sinds ze op kot zit, totaal geen problemen/zorgen mee. Ze doet haar was zelf, en gaat zelf naar de winkel. Enkel vraagt ze wel om raad, maar dat mag hé. Ze is nog maar 21 jaar, en vind dat niet erg, daar zijn moeders om om ze te helpen  :Smile: 

Ook ik ben vroeger op jonge leeftijd vroeg van huis gegaan door omstandigheden "weet jij wel". En dan nog vroeg ik raad aan mijn moeder. Die heeft ze mij gelukkig op de dag van vandaag nog steeds gegeven.(schuldgevoel denk ik). Natuurlijk op een bepaald moment vind ik wel dat ze zelfstandig moeten zijn. Maar ieder mens/kind is anders!


Mijn ventje ook hij met zijn broer zijn 2 verschillende karakters. De ene is een mama's kindje en mijn ventje is altijd vrij zelfstandig geweest. Kindjes ter wereld brengen vraagt soms veel energie hé  :Confused:  Maar de liefde die je daar van krijgt...... is ONBETAALDBAAR!!!  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do en Sietske, 
Kinderen de dag van vandaag zouden beter ipv godsdienst een cursus "hoe doe ik mijn huishouden later" kriijgen. Zoals wij vroeger "huishoudkunde" kregen en ook economie/boekhouden.... dat ze weten hoe ze een betaling moeten uitvoeren, daar heb ik met mijn kinderen nu wel geen problemen mee maar toch een vraag van mijn zoon, mama wat moet ik met het papiertje van de dokter doen? Opsturen naar de mutualiteit om zijn centen terug te krijgen ja wie had daar nu al van gehoord ? 
Mama he ??? Ik stuur al zijn medische bewijzen op naar de ziekenkas, ben zelfs op internet voor hem gaan googelen terwijl hij ict'er is wat de goedkoopste mutualiteit was/is... Ik vraag ook zijn klevertjes aan want hij denkt daar allemaal niet aan hoor.... en hij wordt bijna 25 op de 18de van deze maand.... 
Zo nog een stom voorbeeld, ze zijn met 4 die naar Amerika gaan eind mei/juni voor 3 weken, ze hadden een vlucht geboekt van LA naar NY en geen 1 van de 4 had gezien dat ze ipv de 6de maand de 5de maand gezet hadden, dus een maand te vroeg... dus mochten ze hun vlucht herboeken en dus extra ophoesten, idem met de wagen die ze daar geboekt hadden. Nu zijn al een gedeelte van zijn papieren in orde, oa internationaal paspoort en rijbewijs maar zijn visum nog niet... zal nog wat achter zijn vodden moeten zitten dus want hij beweert dat je dat op 72 uur tijd hebt, soms kan je er weken moeten op wachten... maar ja hij weet het dus weer beter zeker ? 
En nu is hij gaan klimmen, hij vertrok deze morgen maar hij weet dat ik op donderdagochtend of woensdagavond naar mijn ventje vertrek, wat raad je .... woensdagnamiddag kreeg ik nog een smsje of ik nog snel zijn klimgerief kon wassen en drogen... wist hij zeker niet op maandag want hij is deze week niet gaan klimmen en het wasmachine opzetten, daar heeft hij geen bal verstand van.... 
Denk dat hij later veel aan zijn vrienden zal moeten vragen hoor die op een technische school gezeten hebben en daar een andere studie hebben gedaan dan hem, oa electriciteit, electronica.... Ja ja hij weet veel van pc's en programma's maar een handige harry is het echt niet.... geef hem geen verfborstel in zijn handen want er komen ongelukken van... en mijn schoonzoon is net hetzelfde hoor en die is 2 jaar ouder bijna, die wordt 27 in november... en woont ook nog bij papa en mama op hotel.... 
En dan las ik gisteren in de krant dat ze het onderwijs weer eens willen veranderen, nu zou het in het lager onderwijs (6 tot 12 jaar) niet meer per schooljaar gaan maar hoe rijp ze zijn... hoe gaat een leraar daar nog aan uit kunnen en vakken die ze niet graag studeren zouden ze niet meer verplicht "mogen" maken.... en baaldagen moeten ook kunnen en liefst geen huiswerk meer of examens, wegens te moeilijk ???? Want sommige mensen vinden het niet kunnen dat hun kind moet zitten blijven op die leeftijd, met wat zijn die ouders bezig ??? 
Gaan die later ook naar hun baas bellen en zeggen, vandaag heb ik er geen zin in, ik neem een baaldag ??? Nee toch....Denk dat ze tegenwoordig een beetje te veel bepamperd worden.... op de leeftijd van mijn zoon had ik al een kind om voor te zorgen en ging ik werken en deed ik een huishouden, ik zie hem dat nog niet echt doen.

----------


## Yoshi

Ik steek graag een kaarsje en wierook aan voor alle dieren in de wereld die worden gemarteld, misbruikt en gedood voor menselijk gewin. Ik hoop dat mensen zich bewust en ethisch gaan leren gedragen ten opzichte van dieren en van elkaar!

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor......alle slechte slapers! In de hoop deze nacht een goede nachtrust te hebben  :Wink:  En natuurlijk voor de andere dagen ook...... :Smile:

----------


## gossie

@Do

ik steek graag voor Do een kaarsje aan, ook voor alle mede slaapgenoten die slecht kunnen slapen.

Maar nogmaals steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn "ouders; die nu nog samenzijn"

----------


## gossie

Ik heb een kaarsje aangestoken voor vader, die nu weer bij zijn ouders, broers en zussen. Hij was de laatste uit zijn familie (die generatie).

----------


## christel1

Sterkte Gossie, zal vandaag een heel dikke kaars branden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Gossie....

Begrijp ik het goed?  :Frown:  is je vader overleden, ingeslapen, vredig heengegaan na de andere kant? ik lees 3x je berichtje, het moet even tot mij doordringen...je schrijft midden in de nacht...
Gecondoleerd met het grote verlies om je dierbare vader....verschrikkelijk voor de achterblijvers, maar voor je vader is het misschien een verlossing!!!! Heel veel Sterkte lieverd, ik vindt het heel erg voor jou.... :Wink: 
een warme omhelzing en ik zal net als Christel een kaarsje voor je vader gaan branden....Rust zacht....Sterkte en veel kracht gewenst.... :Embarrassment: 
Liefs en een knuffel van Elisa x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Gossie , 

ik betuig jullie mijn innige deelneming.. 
jouw vader heeft zijn reis naar de overzijde volbracht ....
blijft nu 'n leegte, verdriet voor wie achterblijft....
Ook de voldoening , dat jullie samen met hem deze laatste reis mochten doen ... 

_Afscheid nemen is 
met zachte vingers wat voorbij is dichtdoen...
verwijlen bij 'n brok leven .. 
verpakken ..in goede gedachten van herinnering. 

Afscheid nemen is 
met dankbare handen 
weemoedig meedragen 
al wat waard is 
om niet te vergeten. 

Afscheid nemen is 
losrukken en achterlaten 
en niet kunnen vergeten_ 

vrij naar Ward Bruynincks


Wens jullie sterke .. :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

lieve gossie, 
meid, heel veel sterkte,
heb je PM gestuurd,
dank je dat je me het hebt verteld!


er wordt hier al een kaars voor je aaangestoken,
dus doe ik er thuis 1 voor jou..
soms zijn woorden teveel......................

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie  :Smile:  veel sterkte in deze moeilijke dagen ....aanvaard dit als een schouder-klopje ...een knuffel  :Embarrassment: .....in gedachten bij jou ..... Vergeet niet ..... 'liefde overwint de dood '. . Een kaars voor jou / familie..... :Smile:  Ik stuur jou liefde ...vriendschap toe  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie,
Ik steek een kaars aan voor jou en je familie. Wens je héél veel sterkte in deze moeilijke dagen. Maar ook mooie herinneringen, die het leed wat kunnen verzachten. Heel veel liefs, dikke knuffel, Jolanda  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,


Ook van mij een grote kaars voor jou en je familie die het momenteel zeer zwaar hebben in deze moeilijke periode. Ik leef met je mee.....en ook ik ben in gedachten bij jou. Heel veel sterkte nogmaals lieve meid!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ik wens je veel sterkte de komende tijd Gossie, want nu begint het rouwen eigenlijk pas. Ik hoop dat het ondanks het verdriet en de pijn een mooi afscheid was. 
Heel veel warme groeten, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor gossie haar papa die vandaag naar zijn laatste rustplaats gebracht wordt. Veel sterkte aan jou en je familie.

----------


## sietske763

ik steek een kaars aan voor mij 1e man, vader van mijn 2 kinderen, vandaag is het al 20 jaar geleden dat hij overleed, de kaars laat ik branden t/m 4 mei, dat was de dag van de begrafenis.
ondanks dat het al 20 jaar geleden is, is ""koninginnedag"" nooit meer hetzelfde geweest...nooit meer feesten in de stad enzo...wil het wel, maar voel me deze dag nooit zo, ga daarom maar TV kijken.
dodenherdenking 4 mei heeft ook nooit meer dezelfde betekenis gehad, het is een afschuwelijke dag voor een uitvaart.....aan de andere kant.....die 2 minuten stilte om 20.uur zijn helemaal voor hem!

----------


## Shadow

Hallo Sietske

Extra moeilijke dagen zijn dit voor jullie, vooral als zoiets gebeurd op een feestdag
Ik snap dat het nooit meer hetzelfde is als voorheen, de koningendag
Ook ik steek een kaarsje voor jullie aan

Sterkte Sietske

----------


## Shadow

Sorry Sietske, het moet koninginnedag zijn, ik kan het niet meer aanpassen, de typefout

Sterkte wederom

----------


## christel1

Ik zal hier ook een kaarsje aansteken voor je overleden man Sietske... veel moed en sterkte, ook al is het al zo lang geleden, zo'n dag kan nooit meer hetzelfde zijn voor jou en je kinderen.

----------


## jolanda27

@Sietske,
Het is een moeilijke dag voor je geweest. 
Het is als met een wond, die geneest wel, maar de littekens blijven.
Veel liefs en een warme groet, Jolanda

----------


## gossie

@Sietske,
voor jouw overleden man steek ik ook een kaars aan. En idd Koninginnedag is niet meer hetzelfde. Dit heb ik gisteren ook ervaren, ik ben even over de zwarte markt gelopen, en dat was het. 
Sterkte deze week.
liefs van Gossie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Sietske:  :Embarrassment: 
Het grote verlies om je dierbaren betreur je elk jaar en als de dag ook nog eens valt op een feestdag is dat extra pijnlijk. :Frown: ..hoelang het geleden is dat is van ondergeschikt belang, de pijn knaagt als het weer "die dag" is!!!...Het was je 1e man, en daar heb je prachtige kinderen van, een bijzonder iets en kostbaar...jammer dat ik dit te laat heb gelezen, maar zoals je weet leef ik immer met je mee, en met de andere vrienden van MediCity....
Liefs van Elisa xxx  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK steek een kaar op voor Christel.... :Big Grin: 

ZIj is moeder, heeft een heel leven achter zich met lichamelijke pijnen en belevenissen en vandaag mag/moet zij naar het ziekenhuis toe...
ik wil je een "Hart" onder de riem steken....Sterkte lieverd....mijn kaarsje zal voor "jou" branden!  :Embarrassment: 
Warme knuffel

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Komt wel goed hoor, er zijn ergere dingen in het leven dan rugpijn.... ook al baal ik er momenteel wel van.... Je moet het boek eens lezen van Lut Celie, waarom moeten kinderen sterven of zoiets... dan zijn mijn problemen maar heel kleine problemen en daar haal ik ook altijd het gezegde uit "er zijn ergere dingen in het leven".... ging over een jongetje met kanker en hij ziet zijn vriendje huilen en dat vriendje durfde niet naar zijn papa te gaan omdat hij een slecht rapport had en dat ventje met kanker had dan tegen zijn vriendje zijn papa gezegd "mijnheer, er zijn ergere dingen in het leven dan een slecht rapport"... zal me altijd bijblijven dus en heb dat boek al igg keer herlezen en toch zit ik altijd met tranen in mijn ogen als ik dat lees...

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een kaars aan voor een goede kennis van mij die deze week gestorven is, voor haar familie, die het zwaar hebben. 
Maar ook voor mijn beste vriendin die ook een goede vriendin verloren is. 

Ik steek ook een kaars aan voor Christel, Gossie, Do, Neetje, Sietske, Raimun, Elisabeth, Suske, en voor een ieder die ik vergeten mocht hebben. 
Een ieder heeft zijn eigen rugzak, de ene volller dan de andere!

----------


## sietske763

gelukkig kan ik morgenavond mijn kaarsje weer uitblazen.
moet zeggen dat ik het dit jaar redelijk overleefd heb.

----------


## Elisabeth9

nee Christel, darling, je hebt niet alleen maar rugpijn  :Big Grin:  maar ik begrijp je zeker...
iedereen heeft zijn eigen pijn, en sommige mensen kunnen er helemaal niet mee omgaan terwijl een ander soms veel meer moet dragen maar daar op de 1 of andere manier kracht voor heeft!!! prachtig zo'n boek...

Jolanda, het meeleven met de anderen is al een beetje "lijden" vooral als je erg gevoelig bent...dank voor je kaars... :Embarrassment:  x

Sietske: Sterkte.....liefs.. :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodenherdenking vandaag... :Embarrassment: 

ik zag gisteravond een film op tv daar werd ik vannacht nog wakker van...dood gaan in de gaskamer!!! afschuwelijk zoveel levens er te betreuren zijn, door "oorlog" mijn vlag zal vanavond buiten half stok wapperen, voor "alle" mensen die overleden zijn en hun nabestaanden en de mensen die de oorlog hebben meegemaakt....ze zijn anders geworden door de oorlog...eten gooien ze niet weg, zuinig met je geld omgaan, niet over de balk smijten en meer van dat soort dingen! Respect betuig ik en ik zal de stilte in acht nemen vanavond!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik steek vandaag een kaars aan voor onze Elisa.....
wat een aanwinst op MC!
altijd positief, altijd denken en meeleven met anderen....
nooit klagen terwijl zij ook genoeg op haar bordje heeft.....

dus lieve Elisa......een grote kaars voor jou!!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je Sietske, dat is heel lief van je en ik ben er blij mee, een opsteker kunnen we altijd gebruiken..dat ontroert mij.. :Embarrassment:  kuzzz x dag lieve digitale vrienden... :Big Grin: 

Bevrijdingsdag: mijn vlag hangt al "Fier" te wapperen.....
dus een grote kaars voor deze speciale dag met zoveel herinneringen jaren geleden...ik ben dankbaar dat mijn vader het heeft overleefd, en allen die meevochten, en anderen, anders zat ik niet hier te schrijven achter de pc, zij brachten ons "VRIJHEID" !!!!  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
fijne dag allemaal en een goed en knus weekend....Liefs...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  ja , mijn vader heeft onder duits -bewind ,schepen gaan lossen in oorlogstijd ....oudste zus is geboren in april 1945 op haar geboorte -akte staat dit vermeld .....vader was afwezig .... wij danken ons goed leven ...aan allen die voor het vaderland gestreden hebben .

----------


## anMa

Voor de koningin

----------


## Suske'52

Voor mijn man zijn verstand ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  het mag gaan terug komen .....of ik geef hem een enkel ticket ......... :Mad:  :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaarsje op voor Suske, d'r man zijn verstand........ Dat de goede zet wordt genomen.

----------


## christel1

Ik zal meedoen dat Suske haar man zijn verstand terug vindt... Suske een goeie raad, gooi het eruit al moet je hem een hele dag/nacht wakker houden.... ruzie maken dat de muren en de deuren kletteren tot alles uitgesproken is....

----------


## Shadow

Ik doe met jullie mee Gossie en Christel 

Speciaal een kaars voor Suske, dat de sfeer in huis maar snel weer goed mag zijn

Suske heel veel sterkte

----------


## Suske'52

Ik hoop met zoveel kaarsen dat zijn kont verbrandt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Dan wordt hij wakker ..... :Mad:  :EEK!:

----------


## Raimun

ik zal ook maar meedoen zeker ...hier liggen nog wel verschillende kaarsen 
dat wordt wel 'n serieuze barbecue Suske ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  arm kontje  :EEK!:

----------


## Suske'52

hahaha ....hihihi ... :Smile:  de temperatuur zal ik oplopen ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

cool wordt nog een echt feestje dan zeker ???

----------


## anMa

Voor alle mensen met tandartsANGST

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Heb je stukje gelezen op een ander topic en vandaar deze wens voor jou:
Ik wens jou een man toe die al jou eigenschappen waardeert en jou jezelf laat zijn.

----------


## dotito

Ja zeg.....als jullie een kaars branden ikke ook dan hé...... :Big Grin:  en hopelijk draait die man van jou weer bij  :Wink:  zodat de sfeer weer gezellig word!!

----------


## sietske763

ik doe ook mee...........
de mijne kan ook soms zoooooooooo vervelend zijn!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Girlsssssssssssssssss ha,ha...we branden vandaag gewoon vele kaarsen voor die mannen die af en toe hun verstand in hun onderbroek hebben zitten.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

en dat het maar gauw mag afkoelen die buien want dat is ontzettend ongezellig....gewoon niet meer zo lekker koken Suske, zet hem maar op rantsoen..zijn ze allemaal helemaal belazerd....ha,ha....goed zo Sietske...dag AnMa,  :Wink:  het tandartskaartje lag opnieuw in mijn brievenbus..ik moest in december al komen....brrrrrrrrrrrr had ik geen zin in....
feestje Christel? ja leuk een meidendag....dag Neetje, lekker meepraten hoor, we maken er een gezellig lachfestijn van.....Samen zijn we "sterk"  :Stick Out Tongue: 
dag Jolanda, bedankt voor je lieve woorden...ik hoop dat je een heerlijk weekend hebt gehad....dag Girls....fijne avond en vooral jezelf zijn.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ....Liefssssssssssssss

----------


## gossie

Ik wens voor de ''moeders" onder ons, een hele fijne moederdag.

----------


## Suske'52

Een grote kaars ...voor een hele goeie vriend die vandaag ten grave is gedragen......

Voeg daar bij , gisteren in de vriendenkring ... een geboorte ...een jongen ...Emiel ...

Gisteren ook slecht nieuws ontvangen van een vriendin..... bij haar zus.....is schildklier-kanker vastgesteld ...2 jaar gehuwd ....in een ver stadium ...mensen toch ...je ziet plezier en verdriet liggen kort bijeen ....

----------


## Shadow

Ai Suske wat een tegenstrijdigheden, vreugde en verdriet liggen inderdaad dicht bijelkaar 

Suske ik steek 4 kaarsjes aan

1 voor je goede vriend, die vandaag ten grave gebracht is

1 voor Emiel, dat het een gezond en leuk ventje mag worden

1 voor je vriendin haar zus, 2 jaar pas getrouwd en dan zoiets, een verschrikkelijke ziekte 

En 1 voor jouw, dat alles zo tegelijk komt

Suske, een lieve groet Schadow

----------


## Suske'52

@ Schadow  :Smile:  dank je ... :Wink:  men zou eens naar adem happen .....ik heb het gevoel als men ouder wordt .... alles meer in een versneld tempo gaat ...... :Wink:  alles dat op je weg komt heeft wel een betekenis .....vndg. na de dienst nog gezegt .... dat er nog zullen volgen ...want je zit op een leeftijd ...echtgenoot is 67,5 ...ik bijna 60 jaar ...je hebt een vriendenkring met al wat oudere personen .......zopas ( 1u.00 geleden ) te horen gekregen .... een vriend zijn vrouw heeft bot-kanker .....zij 67 jaar .... :EEK!:  

Een vriendin zit al een 3 tal mnd. te wachten op het einde (darm-kanker) 77 jaar ...... 

Daarmee nog een kaars voor beiden dames ....  :Smile:  voor kracht ... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ma Suske toch en ik zit te blijten om een dode kat... zal straks een dikke kaars aansteken hoor....

----------


## Shadow

Hoi Suske dan doe ik er ook nog 2 kaarsjes bij, voor de 2 dame,s

Suske het gaat op een gegeven moment zeker hard met de mensen die om je heen wegvallen  :Frown: 

Darmkanker is ook niet niks, net zoals botkanker  :Frown: 

Ik ben mijn familie aan darmkanker kwijt geraakt de erfelijke vorm, m,n oma, m,n tante, m,n oom, neven, nichten, alleen mijn moeder, die leeft gelukkig nog, ze word om de 2 jaar gecontroleerd, maar is vrij van de erfelijke vorm.

M,n vaders kant is iedereen overleden, ook aan een erfelijke ziekte.

Ik ben dus nog alleen met m,n moeder, de rest is helaas overleden.

Ik hou m,n hart vast met m,n moeder, ze is 79, als zij wegvalt ben ik alleen  :Confused:  ik zelf ben 54 jaar.

Een hele goede vriendin, die ook kanker had, en heel ziek was, heb ik verzorgd tot het einde, ik ben zelfs bij haar ingetrokken, om 24 uur per dag bij haar te zijn, voor hulp, steun en de verzorging.

Mijn paps en m,n goede vriendin gingen alle 2 in 1 maand  :Frown:  

Het kan zo hard gaan in het leven Suske, het 1 kan het ander ineens opvolgen, dat het lijkt of er geen eind aan de ellende komt.

Suske ik wens je veel, heel veel sterkte en kracht, het valt niet mee voor je, je krijgt nu steeds nare berichten  :Frown: 

Lieve groet Shadow

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske,

Ik wens je heel erg veel sterkte met alles. Het leven kan soms hard zijn. Triest nieuws allemaal. 

@ Shadow,

Jij hebt ook al veel verlies geleden in je leven. Wat een pech en verdriet dat jou familie dit overkomen is.
Wens jou ook heel veel sterkte om dit verlies te kunnen dragen.

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  snottert het maar uit lieverd ... :Wink:  heb ook dieren ...2 poezen ...suske/wiske ....6 jaar geleden de hond laten inslapen na 19,5 ouderdom....we hebben geweend mnd.....hij ligt in de tuin ....bij de lente zet ik bloemen op zijn plaatsje ....idem.... is dit gelijk aan mensen ... hier krijgt men er eerlijke (r) vriendschap van .... :Wink:  

@ Schadow  :Smile:  jij hebt ook al wat achter de kiezen .... :Wink:  erfelijke ziekte ...is belastend voor diegene die ermee geconfronteert mee worden .....Sterkte !!! :Wink:  Als je, je geliefde één voor één moet afgeven .....jij bent ook een goeie ziel ...zoals wij hier zeggen ....niet simpel om iemand haar laatste dagen /weken te verzorgen ....begeleiden .... :Smile:  

@ Jo  :Smile:  JA , het is precies of alles komt tesamen ....en mijn man kan daar moeilijk mee om .....maar ja, het is niet alleen plezier in het leven ....als je lot getrokken wordt ....je tijd is..... mag je gaan /staan waar je wilt ... :Smile:  
Volgende week planning gemaakt ...zieken-bezoek ....ik ga liever op tijd bij de mensen om nog eens bij te praten ....wederzijds ...dan het te laat is ..... :Wink:  

Dank !!! voor jullie steun ... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik wens mijn schildermaatje toe dat de pijn verminderd. Ze heeft behoorlijk wat morfine momenteel, afgevallen door de pijn. Wat een ellende, ik hoop dat het minder wordt. In ieder geval dragelijker.  :Frown:

----------


## Shadow

Hallo Jolanda

Ik steek ook een kaars voor je schildermaatje aan, en dat de pijn snel dragelijker word.
Pijn vreet inderdaad en energie en gewicht etc, bij je weg
Ik wens jouw Jolanda en je schildermaatje veel sterkte en kracht toe

Met een lieve groet Shadow

----------


## Suske'52

@ Lieve Jolanda  :Smile:  triest hé ....een grote kaars voor je schildersmaatje .... :Wink:  opdat de pijnen mogen minderen en dragelijker worden ..... :Wink:  als steun  :Wink:  :Smile:  zend kracht /vriendschap toe ..... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Shadow en Suske,
Dank je wel, al die steun doet vast goed.  :Embarrassment: 
Een schildermaatje van ons allebei is 2 jaar geleden overleden. Hebben we van dichtbij meegemaakt.  :Frown: 
Helaas leeft mijn schildervriendin in geleende tijd. Je voelt je soms zo machteloos.  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ik steek een kaars aan voor onze moderator Christel, die allerhande behandelingen moet ondergaan en binnenkort een operatie. Ik wens je veel sterkte en voorspoedige genezing. 
@ Ik wens Neetje weer moed om ervoor te gaan.  :Embarrassment: 
En verder wens ik iedereen het allerbeste die wel een beetje ondersteuning kan gebruiken.  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

idem. voor jou christel  :Smile:  :Wink:  sterkte  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

Hallo Christel ook van mij een kaars voor jouw, ik wens je sterkte, kracht, en dat alles voorspoedig en goed mag gaan.

Ook een kaarsje voor je dochter Christel, ik heb het verhaal gelezen, dat ze die rare man maar snel mogen pakken, wat een rare wereld is dit  :Frown: .

De volgende kaars steek ik aan voor Neetje.
Neetje, ik zou echt willen dat ik je ergens mee kon helpen , dat je weer wat beter in je vel komt te zitten

En nogmaals een kaars voor Jolanda voor haar schildermaatje, voor kracht en steun

Allen een lieve groet Shadow

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag steek ik een kaars op voor mijn jongste broer en zijn team ROPARUNNERS. ( team 98 )zij zetten zich belangeloos in om geld te verdienen door te lopen/fietsen vanaf Parijs richting Rotterdam. het is een groots gebeuren. om 13.00 uur hier vertrekken ze straks en maandagavond komen ze weer thuis. :Embarrassment: 

ik hoop dat alles goed gaat onderweg en er geen ongelukken gebeuren! ik brand een kaars voor al deze "kanjers"  :Big Grin: 

ze komen ook door Belgie, vorig jaar was dat Zele, Dendermonde, Antwerpen, er was toen ook nog een uitzending op Belgie 1 bij Villa Vanthilt, sommige van jullie kennen dit misschien wel...Maandag 1e pinksterdag is de Finisch !!!! ik wens hun allen en alle andere teams heel veel succes, en een behouden thuiskomst !!!  :Wink: 

Prettig weekend lieve MediCity vrienden, Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

VOOR MEZELF!!! omdat ik me al een hele lange tijd slecht voel, en pijn heb!! :Frown: 



En voor mijn MC maatjes natuurlijk  :Wink: 



En voor dat kindje van 4 jaar dat hier onlangs in België door haar moeder vermoord is.

----------


## Neetje

@iedereen die hier zo begaan is met de ander, steek ik vanavond een paar geur kaarsen aan.

Jullie zijn stuk voor stuk toffe mensen!

----------


## dotito

Ik brand deze grote kaars voor jou Laura  :Frown:  in de hoop dat je hierboven een heel mooi  :Smile:  plaatsje krijgt tussen de sterren. Je was een mooi en een lief  :Smile:  kindje. En ik steek ook een grote kaars aan voor je ouders (mijn neef) en zijn vrouwtje. Die het goed kunnen gebruiken in deze moeilijke tijd  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik brand een kaars voor mijn vader...Ze hebben gisteren wel een heel groot kwaadaardig stuk huid verwijderd uit zijn been en nog wat op een andere plek van zijn lichaam  :Frown: 
ff afwachten alles..Parkinson heeft hij al en sinds vorig jaar heeft hij dit erbij!!! (huidkanker)
mijn jongste broer kwam maandag weer thuis van de Roparun ( voor Kanker) Bedankt kanjer en al je teamleden en alle mensen die meeliepen...ik ben "trots" op hem, en alle andere mensen die dit voltooiden!!!  :Big Grin: ...

en "ik" ga vanavond een weekje weg.....

Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaars aan voor Do. Meiss ik leef met je mee. Sterkte en liefs.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Heel lief van je dat je aan me denkt...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Voor Do, die vandaag naar de begrafenis moet van een onschuldig baby'tje en ze ook altijd veel pijn heeft maar toch nog altijd medeleven heeft met een ander...

----------


## sietske763

een dikke kaars voor mijn MC vrienden hier.....
denk iedere dag wel even aan jullie!!

ben hier momenteel erg weinig omdat ik andere dingen doe...
geen zorgen....het gaat hier heel goed.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik wens Suske een fantastische verjaardag toe vandaag. 
Een mijlpaal, een hele fijne dag, een proost op jou.  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Ik wens Suske een fantastische verjaardag toe vandaag. 
> Een mijlpaal, een hele fijne dag, een proost op jou.


Suske , ik sluit me aan bij de felicitaties van Jolanda !! :Smile: 
Laat de stoppen maar knallen !!  :Wink: 
Het is altijd leuk om weer 'n jaartje jonger te worden hé !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Ha van mij ook een gelukkige verjaardag voor ons Suske zelle, dikke knuffel

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

En van mij ook !! xxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## dotito

Ga hier een kaarsje branden voor ons Christeltje dat haar voetje snel geneest  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Dank u Do, ik heb daarnet eens gekeken, het verband mocht er normaal af vandaag en vervangen worden door een dunner... begon die wonde terug te bloeden, heb er maar direct terug een heel dik verband op gelegd hoor, mijn voet ziet megablauw, staat gezwollen en een litteken van een cm of 6, megagroot dus, dacht dat het veel kleiner ging zijn maar niet dus... ik zou ook mogen douchen zonder mijn voet al te nat te maken maar ik ga toch nog wat wachten hoor, ik wil geen infecties oplopen... morgen ons ventje om nog wat verband sturen en gaasjes en watten op een rol dat ik mijn voorraad heb maar al die kaarsjes werken toch hoor, de pijn is draaglijk nu...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ik zou ook dat verband er aan laten is nog veel te vroeg om eraf te doen  :Confused:  En als hevig bloed.....voet omhoog leggen, en zeker niet oplopen. En weet je wat je moet gaan halen alé dat is maar een tip hé, een vetverband is wel wat prijzig, maar zo kleeft de gaas/verband niet in de wonde, en kunnen er minder infectie opkomen. En natuurlijk goed verzorgen/ontsmetten! En ja dat blauw zien is normaal.....ze hebben daar aan gewerkte hé!!! Trekt wel weg.


Ben blij dat de pijn dragelijk is  :Embarrassment:  xx


Zonet met mijn ventje een kleine wandeling gaan maken. Voel me wel doodop, maar moest even naar buiten. Was goed weer trouwens, terrasje gedaan met een warme chocomelk, en mijn ventje een pintje. Volgende week heeft mijn ventje weer de late en weekend, en dan zie ik hem ook minder. Tijd maken voor elkaar is ook belangrijk!

----------


## christel1

Do, 

Er zat een vetverbandje op en toen ik zag dat het ging bloeden heb ik het er terug opgedaan hoor want ik was me een bult geschrokken eerlijk gezegd en ik ga ons ventje morgen ook dat vetverbandje laten halen, ze gebruiken dat ook voor brandwonden dus dit kan niet slecht zijn. En lopen doe ik met krukken hoor, ik mag er niet op lopen... zou niet graag hebben dat ze terug moeten beginnen te naaien... 

Ja en tijd maken voor elkaar is belangrijk, toch goed dat je eens een terrasje kunnen doen hebt met je man, bij mij is het nu voorlopig pyama time...

----------


## Suske'52

Dank !!!! voor jullie gelukswensen ....ik heb een héél fijne dag gehad .....tevéél om alles op te noemen .....maar ieder die me dierbaar is heeft me goed in de watten gelegt ....met de nodige fantasie ....  :Smile:  zelfs een houten hamer ontvangen om negatieve energie te verwijderen ........ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Voor jullie een een kaars als bedankje .... :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je Suske  :Wink:  dat is "heerlijk" om te horen !!!! prettige dag lieve MediCity vriendin.. :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Voor onze admin Agnes die het momenteel moeilijk heeft met haar rugoperatie en een zware revalidatie moet ondergaan, ook voor haar hondje Maxi die ze verloren is aan een longinfectie, het beestje was 14 jaar en voor haar ander hondje die moet geopereerd worden aan zijn oogjes, het beestje is blind aan het worden of is bijna blind. Het valt haar allemaal een beetje zwaar dus momenteel is zij niet echt beschikbaar op het forum maar we houden haar in onze gedachten.

----------


## Suske'52

Agnes  :Smile:  veel sterkte voor jou .... :Smile:  ik ben jou nog niet vergeten .....; dikke knuffel ...ook een kaars voor jou ....als steun in deze moeilijke tijden .... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

> Agnes  veel sterkte voor jou .... ik ben jou nog niet vergeten .....; dikke knuffel ...ook een kaars voor jou ....als steun in deze moeilijke tijden ....


Hier sluit ik mij graag bij aan!

----------


## dotito

En ik ben je zeker ook nog niet vergeten, maar dat zal je wel weten hé  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek dit weekend een grote kaars aan voor alle vaders onder ons, en voor vaders van ons. Dit ivm "Vaderdag"

----------


## sietske763

sterkte gossie,
dit word je eerste vaderdag zonder vader......
liefs en ik denk aan je......

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaars aan voor diegene die einde deze week, de zomervakantie ingaan!!!!!!!!!!!! Zowel hun ouders, als hun kinderen.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  Maar ook diegene die volgende week vankantie hebben, buiten de schoolperiodes.

----------


## Suske'52

Een kaarsje uit dankbaarheid voor mijn dochter ... :Wink:  echtscheiding is rond .... het huis wordt op 10 juli geschreven op haar naam .... :Wink:  ( ex-schoon ) zoon heeft ook een aankoop van een huis gedaan ....zodus beiden kunnen terug verder met hun leven .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  kalmte komt over me neer ... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK steek een kaars op voor "AL" mijn MediCity vrienden....ook al zien we elkaar niet, jullie voelen voor mij als familie  :Embarrassment:  aanstaande zondag vertrek ik voor 14 dagen naar Frankrijk toe....ik kan er niet internetten want ik zit in een boerderij ergens achteraf !!!  :Big Grin:  ik kan wel koeien kijken....haha...ik zal jullie missen...

Ik wens jullie allen een goede tijd toe, minder ellende, minder pijn, meer energie, en Liefde met en "voor" je dierbaren !!! pas goed op jullie zelf....alle goeds....ik neem op tijd even afscheid voor het geval ik jullie niet meer spreek....Zon hebben we allen nodig en genoeg "positieve" energie om de dag door te komen, en minder depressief en somber te worden...hou julie haaks.....
Veel liefs en een warme omhelzing van Elisa  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Hej Elisabeth...

Vermoedelijk weten ze op " die boerderij daar ergens achteraf.." niet wat hun te wachten staat , de volgende 14 dagen..... :Wink: 

'n rasechte Overrijselse wervelwind..beetje chaotisch dartelend door de weide.
In de vroege ochtenduren genietend van de morgenzon..die haar warme stralen
overvloedig over het verse..vol leven , gras strooit ...dat de dauwdruppels gulzig opslurpt...
Met 'n kinderlijke uitbundige vrolijkheid alles wat beweegt goede morgen wensend.....
boer..boerin..koetjes en kalfjes ..paardjes..kippen..konijntjes..bloemetjes..
vogeltjes..vlindertjes......
Volop genietend van 'n uitgebreid Bourgondisch ontbijt , onder 'n helder stralende blauwe hemel ...
Plannen makend voor de dag ....op zoek naar de pitoreske plekjes van de " Cote d'Or "...
'n wandeling doorheen de uitgestrekte wijngaarden ...
'n ritje op "" la route touristique des Grands Crus "..
onderweg 'n heerlijk wijntje degusterend bij de wijnboer ...
's avonds..moe maar voldaan..samen op 'n bankje..kijken naar de ondergaande zon ..de laatste warme stralen...
mijmerend..dankbaar voor de dag....zalig....

Wauuuuuw...ik voel het al Elisabeth.."".jouw vakantie ""..kan niet meer stuk
!!!!! :Cool: 
Geniet er van !!! :Smile:

----------


## anMa

> IK steek een kaars op voor "AL" mijn MediCity vrienden....ook al zien we elkaar niet, jullie voelen voor mij als familie  aanstaande zondag vertrek ik voor 14 dagen naar Frankrijk toe....ik kan er niet internetten want ik zit in een boerderij ergens achteraf !!!  ik kan wel koeien kijken....haha...ik zal jullie missen...
> 
> Ik wens jullie allen een goede tijd toe, minder ellende, minder pijn, meer energie, en Liefde met en "voor" je dierbaren !!! pas goed op jullie zelf....alle goeds....ik neem op tijd even afscheid voor het geval ik jullie niet meer spreek....Zon hebben we allen nodig en genoeg "positieve" energie om de dag door te komen, en minder depressief en somber te worden...hou julie haaks.....
> Veel liefs en een warme omhelzing van Elisa


Een hele fijne vakantie gewenst 
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Lieve MC leden en -gasten. 
Ik wens jullie een fijne en zonnige vakantie toe. :Smile:  Morgen krijgen wij vakantie als laatste regio van Nederland. Volgende week krijgen wij eindelijk mooi weer. :Smile:  Het is ons, maar ook jullie gegund.! die nu vakantie hebben. Maar ook voor onze zuiderburen, een hele vakantie gewenst.

Lieve groet, Gossie

----------


## anMa

Opdat de kat van mijn dochter weer snel terecht komt
Die is al een paar dagen kwijt
We hopen dat er niets ergs is gebeurd met het diertje

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma,
Sterkte, ik hoop dat de kat weer terug komt. Wat naar, hopenlijk is er niets mee gebeurt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve allemaal,

Vandaag steek ik meerdere kaarsen aan.....

Ik denk hierbij speciaal aan Christel....ondanks veel moed en kracht kun je "moedeloos" worden door zoveel pijn....lieverd, hou je haaks...wij denken allemaal aan je en leven met je mee... :Embarrassment: 

ik denk ook aan Agnes die het niet makkelijk heeft met een zware revalidatie...ik mis haar al lang hier op MediCity, maar rust heeft ze nodig in alle opzichten...ik wens je sterkte toe lief mens. :Wink: ..alle goeds....

ik steek ook een kaars op voor alle "Vakantiegangers" die de weg op gaan na het buitenland toe...goede reis na de bestemming en kom "veilig" weer thuis...overal is er wel wat...branden, aarbeving, overstromingen, enorme drukte op de weg, en andere nare dingen...we kunnen gewond raken op vele manieren....dus ik wens allen een behouden thuiskomst en een fijne vakantie.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden..... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag steek ik een kaars aan voor alle mensen die hier steun zoeken en "digitale" vrienden zijn geworden hier op deze site van MediCity....
lief en leed kunnen we delen en het verdriet even eens....de vakantie's zijn al weer bijna voorbij denk ik en de meesten komen vroeg of laat wel weer achter hun pc zitten om wat te schrijven waardoor we allemaal weer wat meer contact hebben!!! de pijn kunnen we niet overnemen maar we kunnen het wel allemaal een beetje "samen" dragelijk maken...lachen is helemaal geweldig en een beetje de pest in hebben is normaal, ook boosheid hoort bij het leven want de achterliggende oorzaak is vaak verdriet om iets wat gebeurd is en dan zijn we het beu  :Stick Out Tongue:  heerlijk mopperen achter je laptoppie is ontspannend... :Big Grin:  je deelt je woede en het kan je korte tijd verlichten dus dat is een goede therapie....

verder wil ik de "oprichters" en al de medewerkers bedanken die meewerken aan MediCity en die dit mogelijk hebben gemaakt!!!! ..BEDANKT.... :Wink:   :Smile: ...er zijn al zoveel leden erbij gekomen en dat is een verrijking om zoveel ervaring met elkaar te mogen delen....

tot slot wens ik jullie een prettig weekend toe, minder pijn, en verder een liefdevol samen zijn met mensen om je heen die van je houden, want dat maakt dat we dit leven kunnen "dragen" op momenten als we het erg moeilijk hebben....
heb het goed, heb het fijn....
Liefs en een dikke knuffel van mij...Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Ik wens, iedereen haar/zijn een fijne week toe, na haar/zijn omstandigheden.
Succes jullie allen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Voor iedereen die jarig is geweest of komende tijd jarig is: nog of alvast gefeliciteerd!

Voor iedereen die zich down of ziek voelt: ik hoop dat het zonnetje gauw weer gaat schijnen en iedereen gauw weer beter is of zich weer wat beter voelt!

Voor iedereen die zich happy voelt: hou dat positieve vast!

Ik wens iedereen heel veel rust, positiviteit, liefde, vriendschap, beterschap en allemaal andere positieve digen!

Steek een kaarsje aan voor een ieder die het om wat voor reden dan ook nodig heeft  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik brand een kaarsje voor een hele lieve man en zijn dochter.... :Embarrassment: 

Afgelopen zaterdagmiddag had ik er een ontmoeting mee....even bijpraten...
ik lees net dat zijn hond misschien vergiftigd is en reageer terug......
ik hoor zojuist via de sms dat de hond is "overleden" ik wilde de sms niet lezen want ik was bang voor "slecht" nieuws....en dat gebeurde dus....ik vindt het zo verdrietig voor hun...het dier was pas 1 1/2 jaar oud....het raakt mij enorm....

ik steek een kaarsje aan voor de overleden hond Marley en de achterblijvers...na alle ellende gunde ik hem plezier met de hond...het mag niet zo zijn....ik wens hun kracht...

Liefs.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Jammer dat het niet zo mocht zijn, ik wens hun ook kracht en jou ook!

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor een vriend van mij, zijn gevecht tegen kanker loopt ten einde, ik wou dat het leven anders was, maar dat is helaas niet aan mij. Wens hem, zijn familie en vrienden veel sterkte... ben zelf nogal ondersteboven hiervan zoals jullie kunnen begrijpen  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve luuss....natuurlijk leef ik bijzonder mee met je vriend...een dierbare vriend met zo'n ziekte, daar kan je het niet van winnen...ik gun hem rust en geen pijn meer...soms is het leven wreed en intens verdrietig....heel veel sterkte lieverd....er vloeien tranen bij zoveel ellende...we moeten door maar sommige dagen met lood in de schoenen...dag meissie...welterusten....Liefs en een dikke knuffel.... :Embarrassment:  hou je haaks....sterkte...

ik liet net mijn hondje Bhody uit...honden zijn geen mensen maar je krijgt er onnoemelijk veel liefde van en mede door het verdriet van vrienden en familie leef je mee in allerlei opzichten....het verdriet grijpt je soms na de keel en mede door andermans leed lijden wij allemaal omdat we nu eenmaal meeleven!!! Goedenacht... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Amen  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Slaap lekker vader Raimun....dank je wel...warme groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Elisa,
Ja sommige dagen komen we door met enorm veel lood in de schoenen en een heleboel mooie herinneringen  :Smile: 
Mijn ervaring is een hond voelt wel aan of je een dikke knuffel nodig bent en ze vinden het nooit erg als je hele verhalen aan ze ophangt, dus zijn zeker goeie maatjes om te hebben  :Wink: 

Ik wens een positieve dag voor iedereen en zal daarvoor ook een kaarsje aansteken!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag wil ik een kaars branden voor alle kinderen in Syrie en in andere landen waar kinderen gemarteld worden en geen "kind" meer kunnen zijn..waar kinderen verhongeren, worden uitgebuit, in de prositutie moeten en ziekte's hebben....als je de tv beelden ziet en de verhalen hoort dan wordt ik daar heel koud van om het hart...ik wordt er onpasselijk van wat ze al die onschuldige kinderen aandoen in oorlogsgebieden en elders!!! wat hebben wij het dan goed als westerlingen, en onze kinderen en kleinkinderen over het algemeen ook!!!! geef ze een dikke knuffel en laat ze zien dat je van ze houd.. :Smile: ...soms wordt ik er helemaal stil van als ik de beelden dagelijks zie....dag allemaal....
Liefs van mij..... :Embarrassment:  

Heel veel kaarsen voor deze kinderen!!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisa  :Smile:  wij leven in luxe ...ook onze (klein) kinderen .....vele beseffen het niet ....het is schrijnend om de ellende te zien en te lezen ...gisteren was er in de krant ,een artikel over de Syrische kinderen in vluchtelingenkampen  :Confused:  je maag draait om ...ellende troef .....ik zeg altijd ...'waar je wieg staat ...dat is van invloed op je verdere leven' ..... :Wink:  die kinderen hebbben ook niet gevraagt om in deze ellende geboren te worden .... :Confused:  ...als ik zie en vast stel wat luxe dat mijn klein-kinderen hebben ....hallo .... onze maatschappij is verziekt ...aan luxe...nog groter ...nog mooier .... zoveel mogelijk reizen ....  :Confused:  :Mad:  

Als ieder een grote kaars laat branden ....+ positieve energie stuurt..... in gedachten naar deze kinderen ......helpt het niet ...het schaadt niet  :Wink:  DANK !!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisa en Suske,
Ja verschrikkelijke situatie daar en geen enkel kind vraagt erom zoiets mee te maken, hopelijk krijgen ze goede opvang en veranderd de situatie daar snel...
Samen steken wij een kaarsje aan en wensen we dat geen enkel ander kind zoiets hoeft mee te maken  :Smile: 

Verder wens ik ook voor een ieder die het moeilijk heeft dat de zon weer snel zal schijnen en dat er een goede oplossing komt!

----------


## sietske763

ik brand vandaag een kaars voor onze lieve Luuss,

dat ze het in Belgie goed en fijn mag hebben......en dat het de WARE is......!!
het is haar zo gegund!

----------


## christel1

Belgen zijn cool hoor... en hopelijk, echt hopelijk vindt ze de ware voor haar, we zullen duimen dus maar en een dikke kaars aansteken. 
Misschien komt ze dan wel uitwijken naar België, zou nog leuk zijn om haar eens te zien lol

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, 
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte met het verlies van Jasmijn, ook voor je ouders.
Ik weet wat voor inpact het heeft. Dikke knuffel voor jou.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt Sietske en christel, het heeft geholpen hoor!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik wens iedereen heel veel positiviteit, moed en kracht en ik steek een kaarsje aan voor een ieder die de herfst griep te pakken heeft of zich anderszinds niet fijn voelt, in de hoop dat het allemaal beter wordt!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ik steek graag een kaarsje "zomaar" voor mijn lieve MC vrienden/leden  :Smile:   :Wink: 

En ook voor mezelf zodat ik mijn werk kan volhouden  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Do,
Lief dat je een kaarsje voor ons aansteekt en ik wens ook voor jou dat je je werk vol kan houden en er plezier in blijft houden  :Smile: 

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor de vader van een goede vriend, die ondergaat nu chemo en ik wens dat het goed gaat komen... kon er ook wel bij  :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

Steek een grote kaars aan voor oudste dochter ...opdat zij volgende week..... een ander arbeidscontract mag ondertekenen ..... d'er is veel kans toe .....bij een internationaal bedrijf ....dan is ze vertrokken .....naar een positieve weg.....zowel financiêeel.... alsook haar moraal zal groeien ..... :Smile:  zij verdient dit na deze moeilijke tijd .... :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Suske,
Ik hoop dat het positief afloopt voor je dochter  :Smile: 

Ik wens dat het aankomende woensdag en donderdag droog blijft, beter voor de festivalsfeer  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik wens dat NGF weer goed werkt.....

----------


## Raimun

Steek nog maar 'n doos kaarsen aan Sietske.....

ik heb ook weer dezlfde problemen zoals je hie ziet .....
sommige letters verschijnn niet ...of blijven hangen ...
't is precies niet zoerg als voorheen ..
..dus tekt nalezen en verbetere.. heb ik bij deze wel niet gedaan !!
Vorige keer is het vanzelf overgegaan ....
Zal nu ook wel weer overgaan ....

----------


## sietske763

tis gewoon een zooitje
ik bljf erbij dat het aan een instellng van NGF ligt

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, je kunt er een nieuw topic mee openen. Zoek de letters.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

da's 'n goeie... :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

> da's 'n goeie...


Raimun, 
Zo af en toe heb ik mijn heldere momenten, ha,ha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

sweet dreams  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Voor jullie allemaal steek ik een GROTE KAARS aan met VEEL LIEFDE en GELUK en DAT WE ALLEMAAL WAT BETER EN GEZONDER MOGEN WORDEN!!! :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

gewoon.......normaal doen (voor zover mogelijk, met al mn etiketten :Wink: )Raimun, dit is een serieus topic heb ik van elisa geleerd..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

dus;
ik brand een kaarsje voor onze prins Friso in Londen (hij is alweer bijna vergeten door veel mensen.
hij zal wel nooit meer bijkomen....drama dus....
dit kaarsje voor zijn vrouw Mabel en kinderen, moeder en de rest die er bij betrokken zijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Sietske en Raimun... :Big Grin:  Lieve groeten van "juffrouw" Elisa... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Een kaars voor Prins Friso...ik vindt dat een heel mooi iets Sietske, ik sluit mij er helemaal bij aan! dank. :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor, onze jarige jop in ons midden............ :Smile:  Ze is ëën dezer dagen 50 geworden, en is vast ook Sarah tegen gekomen. :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Meiss, op naar de 55... :Cool:  Liefs Gossiexxx

----------


## gossie

Sorry ik was iets te vroeg. Maar deze week ontsteek ik kaarsjes voor het oude jaar :Wink:  voor die bewuste persoon..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

was jouw fout niet schat! jij was juist superattent!
het forum loopt voor.....of heb ooit een verkeerde geboortedatum ingevoerd.....
hahaa, had zeker iets van ""de bedwelmende sigaret"" op toen ik mezelf hier inschreef....

----------


## Raimun

@ Sietske......
ik zal in de loop van deze week dan maar 'n appeltaart met slagroom halen zeker ??
die ik dan met genoegen in jouw plaats zal verorberen  :Smile: .
vermits jij de kilotjes onder controle wil houden  :Cool:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek om 10 uur vanavond 2 kaarsjes aan en zal ze aanvullen tot ik slapen ga... voor een dappere meid die doorging en voor een lieve jongen die nu over ons waakt...

----------


## gossie

Voor jou een grote kaars Sietske, eindelijk gefeliciteerd.. :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

van mij ook eentje ....dat het je geluk mag brengen .... :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

_'n Orgeltje van 50 kaarsjes
ieder voor 1 jaartje . 
Kleine speelse flikkerlichtjes
vuur'ge warmtebronnetjes
ieder voor 1 jaartje .

Langzaam smeltend
doven z'uit 
jaartje per jaartje .

Maken plaats voor 50 nieuwe kaarsjes 
ieder weer , voor één jaartje .
'n lange rij 
wel zij aan zij 
ontvlammen ze per jaartje .

Lichtende warmtebronnetjes 
ze leiden Sara's weg 
nog vele mooie jaartjes ...

Tot op haar " wijze " dag ..
dat duurt nog wel 'n jaartje !  

Voor jou vandaag 
'n appeltaartje
slagroom en 'n wiet-sigaartje .

1 Uurtje meer ..
helaas 
da's maar voor éne keer !!


RXII13_

----------


## sietske763

hartsikke bedankt, gossie en Sus....
en Raimun....voor het mooie gedicht!!

op 1 of andere wijze kan ik alleen de bedankknop bij Sus intoetsten, en niet bij jullie, Gossie en Raimun!!
nogmaals thanks
en idd een wietsigaartje.....en appeltaart!!

----------


## joshuatree

Ik wens IEDEREEN hier een Hele fijne kerst toe,
en dat 2013 veel goede gezondheid en geluk mag brengen!

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn vader.
Rust zacht Pap

----------


## sietske763

lieve Josh.

wat zullen de kerstdagen moeilijk zijn.....
ik denk aan je.....dat weet je.....

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor je stiefvader, je moeder, en ook voor jou Raimun. Dat jullie veel mogen betekenen voor elkaar in deze moeilijke dagen. 

Ik wens Joshuatree veel sterkte, Neetje, en ieder ander die het moeilijk hebben in deze periode.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Kerst

voor Kerst hoef ik geen cadeautjes...
enkel een ladder hoog genoeg om hen
die ons verlaten hebben, "nog" eens te omhelzen.

ik heb geen engel nodig in mijn kerstboom,
ik heb er die op mij neerkijken
uit de hemel.

Liefs van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK steek vandaag kaarsjes aan voor mijn "broer", hij werd 46 jaar...

1 dag voor de Kerst ging hij plotseling het ziekenhuis in.....28 december werd hij vanuit Den Haag naar Zwolle vervoerd om daar opgebaard te liggen bij mijn ouders...de kinderen waren 10, 12, en 14 jaar oud. 3 januari is zijn geboortedag en 4 januari is hij begraven...een periode om nooit te vergeten....
vandaag ben ik naar de begraafplaats gegaan en heb er een kaarsje gebrand....daarna koffie drinken bij mijn ouders...
de rest vd dag blijf ik in mijn eigen flat...het is goed, ik voel mij vredig, maar het gemis blijft!  :Smile:  en zo verlaten we bijna het jaar 2012, en beginnen we weer met een "frisse start" aan 2013....
sterkte voor degenen die het moeilijk hebben, die moeten werken terwijl dat haast niet kan, die pijn hebben, en die pas iemand verloren hebben, of wat langer geleden, je kent het gevoel!...sterkte met de zieken die jullie verzorgen, ik wens jullie kracht en energie toe...ik leef met jullie allen mee...

Goede Jaarwisseling allemaal, wees gelukkig met de dierbaren om je heen... :Big Grin: 

Lieve warme groeten en een dikke knuffel van Elisa xxx  :Smile:  dag lieve Vrienden....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag steek ik een kaarsje aan voor kennisen van mij.... 
Afgelopen zondag is hun vrouw en hun moeder in het ziekenhuis terecht gekomen met een hersenbloeding,, ze zou 5 dagen in coma gehouden worden. Tussendoor nog een keer een hersenbloeding gehad. Gisteren heeft ze de strijd verloren. 
Geschokt en verdrietig naar dit nieuws. Het is onvoorstelbaar... Zo jong en zo levend een lief mens stond voor iedereen klaar. En nu is ze verdwenen kan het nog steeds niet geloven...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanavond steek ik kaarsjes aan voor mijn lieve vrienden op MediCity..... :Embarrassment: 

Er is veel leed in elke huiskamer...maar ik wil jullie zonnestralen zenden, die jullie "harten" verwarmen en de kracht geven om dingen/situatie's vol te houden!!! de zorg om jullie kinderen, partners,..dieren, familieleden, om jullie werk wat je "moet" verrichten ondanks dat het zwaar is, en soms is het niet eerlijk dat je bepaade dingen overkomt, maarrrrrr jullie zijn bikkels en die ploeteren door met man en macht!!! ik wens jullie een heel goed en gezonder, en prettiger, vrolijker, gelukkig 2013 toe....met allen die jullie dierbaar zijn....
knus weekend, heb het goed.....niets is vanzelfsprekend.... :Big Grin: 

Liefs van Elisa.... :Smile:  plus een dikke knuffel....

ps: sterkte voor jou dochter Suske...ik hoop dat alles weer goed komt.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag steek ik een hele grote kaars aan voor "alle" "moeders" en "vaders"..... :Wink: 

ik hoor een beetje wat jullie hier meemaken met jullie eigen kinderen...ik heb bewondering voor jullie inzet en Liefde, die onoverwinnelijk is...ook leef ik mee met de vaders en moeders die hun kinderen niet meer zien, dit kan komen door grote problemen, andere ellende zoals, verslavingen, ziekte's, en ontvoerde kinderen of dat een kindje is overleden en dat de ouders nooit meer kinderen hebben gekregen...!!!! en zo zijn er nog meer situatie's...mensen die zich gedragen als een "echte vader of moeder" eer ik ook, dan denk ik aan stiefouders en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan...

een dikke kaars voor "jullie"....fijn weekend....

Dikke zoen van mij...Elisa... :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

_Vandaag steek ik 'n super lichtorgeltje aan ..
speciaal voor Elisabethje.._ 
 :Embarrassment:   :Smile:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel lieve Raimun, dat is een heeeel lief gebaar.... :Embarrassment:  ik wens jou een heel fijn weekend toe..Liefsssss

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn schoonmoeder. Dat ze er weer boven op mag komen. Maar vooral dat ze minder last heeft van haar angsten. Want ze lijd nog het meest onder datgene wat ze vreest.

----------


## anMa

Voor de franse familie die gegijzeld wordt in afrika
Ik vind het heel erg wat ze meemaken
En ben bang dat het niet goed afloopt met hen

----------


## jolanda27

Voor schoonmoeder, we hebben toch niet zo'n goed nieuws gekregen. De longontsteking is niet weg, maar ze kunnen er niets meer aan doen. Als ze er een griep of iets anders bij/ overheen krijgt is het funest voor haar. Nu maar hopen dat ze dit teboven komt.

----------


## Janneke

Voor de Marathon lopers in Boston en het jongetje dat omkwam na het feliciteren van zijn vader.

----------


## Suske'52

Een kaarsje voor ieder hier aanwezig ....ik ben niet zoveel meer aanwezig op het forum .... maar in mijn hart zijn jullie er wel bij ... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  
Warme knuffel aan ieder ....  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Een kaars vd. koning en koningin der Nederlanders .....Het is een tof koppel en een mooi gezin met warme intenties .

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een kaars aan voor mijn schoonmoeder, het gaat niet goed. Ik gun haar wat meer rust in haar hoofd en minder pijn. Helaas hebben we dat niet in de hand. 

Ik steek ook een kaars aan voor een ieder die dit nodig heeft of gebruiken kan.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Jolanda,

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte met en voor je schoonmoeder...het is heel akelig als je ziet dat een dierbare, de moeder van je man zo hard nu achteruit gaat! hou je haaks lieverd, het kost je veel energie en kracht!!! Liefs.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik wil vandaag ook kaarsen branden voor alle mensen die de "oorlog" hebben meegemaakt! velen zijn er gestorven, anderen hebben een trauma voor het Leven opgelopen....wij gedenken ze in Nederland vandaag/vanavond als we 2 minuten stilte in acht nemen om 20.00 uur... :Smile:  Sterkte voor allen waarvoor "deze dag" van groot belang is!

Liefs... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik wens het beste voor mijn schoonmoeder. Morgen hebben we een gesprek bij de specialist met de hele familie.  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Veel sterkte Jolanda...goed als er een gesprek is met allen, bij de specialist... :Smile:  Sterkte gewenst..het klinkt als een aflopende zaak!...hou je haaks lieverd.....
Liefs van Elisa... :Embarrassment: 

Bedankt Wijsneusje...groeten...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag "NU" steek ik een grote kaars op voor mijn tante die ik altijd begeleid naar het Ziekenhuis voor de borstkanker, blaaskanker, het hart, etc...afgelopen woensdag kwam zij weer ten val...om een lang verhaal kort te houden...diezelfde dag/middag bracht ik haar nog naar de spoedeisende hulp toe met de auto...
zij is net naar de OK gebracht....zij heeft een grote bloeding in haar hooft....op dit moment wordt zij geopereerd...de artsen boren 2 gaatjes in haar hooft en later komen er drains in....haar toestand is zorgwekkend.....ik hoop en bidt dat zij dit zo goed mogelijk mag doorstaan, en er geen complicatie's optreden en dat zij in "Leven" mag blijven... :Smile: 

verder steek ik kaarsjes op voor mijn jongste broer en al zijn teamleden...vanmiddag heb ik tussendoor ze uitgewuifd...ze rijden naar Parijs toe...zij doen vanaf morgen mee met de Roparun..(stichting voor kankerpatiënten)..zij lopen en fietsen in 2 teams non-stop vanaf Parijs naar Rotterdam toe...zij komen ook door Belgie heen....dit is meer dan 500 km....ze zamelen geld in voor mensen met kanker!!!!! ik wens hun allen een goede reis, en ik hoop dat ze zonder ongelukken weer veilig thuiskomen!!!!
a.s.maandag 2e Pinksterdag...het hele jaar door hebben ze hier voor getraind en ze doen dan ook belangeloos mee....Fantastisch....Veel Sterkte en Succes voor al deze teamleden bij elkaar.... :Big Grin: 

fijn weekend gewenst lieve vrienden....

Liefs van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Raimun... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Voor de moeder van de 2 jongetjes die gisteren dood zijn gevonden
Dat ze veel kracht zal vinden om deze dingen te verwerken

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, wat een pech heeft jou tante toch. Ik hoop met jou dat het goed zal komen. Wat een zorgen allemaal.
Wat goed van je jongste broer. Echt knap, ik wens hem veel succes en een goed resultaat. Hopenlijk halen ze heel wat op voor dit nobele doel. 
Denk ook aan jezelf, warme groet.
@ Anma, inderdaad, wat een verschrikkelijke tragedie. Kracht zullen ze heel veel nodig hebben!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Allemaal,

Ik steek een kaars op voor alle leden hier die het nodig hebben...sterkte met jullie gezondheid, sterkte als je slecht nieuws krijgt, sterkte voor jullie zelf en het gezin! sterkte voor de mensen die eenzaam zijn...

ik steek een kaars op omdat ik dankbaar ben dat mijn tante nog leeft...ze ligt nu in een verpleeghuis en ze is aan het revalideren!!!

een dikke knuffel voor mijn dierbare vrienden hier...Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Goed nieuws van je tante elisabeth en zo fijn voor haar dat jij je om haar bekommert
Mijn buurman ligt nu in het ziekenhuis gelukkig niet meer op IC maar nog wel heel zorgelijk 
Ik hoop dat hij nog beter wordt hij is al 81 en heeft mij ook vaak geholpen als ik bv raad nodig had
Beste wensen voor iedereen 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor Elisabeth, die altijd voor haar naaste klaar staat. Petje af. 
Ook wens ik iedereen sterkte die het gebruiken kan.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Jolanda dat is wel veel eer.. :Embarrassment:  ..bedankt hoor, hartstikke lief van je! oeps... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek vandaag een kaars op voor mijn andere tante...zij is vrijdagavond overleden...een prachtige mooie zeer krachtige vrouw die vroeger het jappenkamp heeft doorstaan etc...zij is van Indische afkomst....
donderdag is het afscheid...we maken er een "waardig" afscheid van...
dag schoonheid, mooie bloem, ik zal u missen, zeg ik in gedachten en ik zal elke dag een kaarsje voor haar branden totdat ze is weggebracht! Liefs.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek vandaag een " KAARS " aan voor al mijn lieve dierbare digitale vrienden, degene met wie ik hier allemaal praat, ik wens jullie veel goeds, momenteel kan niet iedereen hier verschijnen dus zijn er andere situatie's aan de orde...ik wens jullie kracht, wijsheid, genegenheid voor een ander toe, niet teveel boosheid, vergiffenis aan je partner die je soms ook niet begrijpt, we zijn allemaal wel eens klungels, maar als je oprecht van iemand houd, dan laat je de deur altijd open staan, voor je kinderen, je partner, een vader of moeder, je kinderen, etc....we willen van mensen kunnen houden zonder oordeel, (dat doen we wel eens allemaal, pfffffffffffff) en het is ook fijn als wij als mensen gewaardeerd worden om wie we zijn...ijverige sterke mensen die met beide benen staan in deze maatschappij waarin we nog harder moeten werken of ons bewijzen dat we er "mogen" zijn met onze beperkingen...Liefde is "geven" en "ontvangen" en beide hebben we hard nodig....dag lieve vrienden...pas goed op jezelf en elkander....Veel liefs en een warme knuffel van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik steek vandaag een kaars op voor mijn andere tante...zij is vrijdagavond overleden...een prachtige mooie zeer krachtige vrouw die vroeger het jappenkamp heeft doorstaan etc...zij is van Indische afkomst....
> donderdag is het afscheid...we maken er een "waardig" afscheid van...
> dag schoonheid, mooie bloem, ik zal u missen, zeg ik in gedachten en ik zal elke dag een kaarsje voor haar branden totdat ze is weggebracht! Liefs....


@Elisabeth, mijn medeleven. Ik wens je veel sterkte toe de komende tijd. Wat heb je het mooi omschreven. Ik zal aan je denken komende donderdag. Liefs.

----------


## Raimun

Elisabeth.....
je bent 'n wervelwind...soms beetje chaotisch... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

maar..::.. bovenal ben jij "" 'n prachtige bloem "" .. 
die haar weelderige kleurenpracht en heerlijke geuren kwistig in het rond strooit...
opdat ieder ervan kan genieten !!  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 

Ik steek 'n extra kaars voor je aan .. :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  Een grote kaars voor jou .... zie dit als een schouder klopje .....jij bent iemand die er altijd is ...om mensen bij te staan in dagen van nood .... :Wink:  Sterkte  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve vrienden, vandaag steek ik een kaars aan voor ons Koningshuis...Prins Friso is overleden gistermorgen in huiselijke kring! weg is de hoop dat hij ooit nog zijn ogen mag openen, maar ik denk dat het voor deze Man/Echtgenoot/Vader/Zoon van Prinses Beatrix/Zwager goed is om nu afscheid te nemen van dit aardse leven! aangezien hij vorig jaar onder een sneeuwlawine terechtkwam hebben zijn hersen een ernstig zuurstoftekort gekregen....50 minuten is hij toen gereanimeerd...toen leefden wij als volk mee met het Koningshuis en degenen die er een warm hart voor hebben schokt het opnieuw toen we alles weer opnieuw beleefden, toen de beelden op tv alles weer lieten zien...Ik wens zijn Moeder en echtgenote en de kinderen en Allen van de familie veel kracht toe om dit te dragen, maar eigenlijk is het ondraaglijk, helemaal als je altijd in de schijnwerpers komt te staan...het moeilijkste gedeelte vindt ik dat het lichaam weggaat en je het niet meer kunt aanraken....troost kun je vinden in het volk en van de familie, maar je ziel is voor "altijd" aangetast!!!!! kracht met elkaar en veel "liefde" wens ik allen toe om dit grote verlies te doorstaan! ik steek dus een Grote kaars op voor deze Familie....

Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag steek en brand ik een kaars op voor "alle Vrienden" hier die ik zo mis...Sietske,Suske,Christel, Dodito, Jolanda,AnMa,Raimun, Neetje, Gossie, en de anderen waarvan ik even niet meer weet hoe ze heetten, sorry daarvoor...waar is onze saamhorigheid? ik begrijp dat facebook leuk is maar dat heb ik niet....ik vond het leuk om hier rond te dwalen op zoek naar lieve mensen, de vrienden/medepatiënten die ook veel lief en leed meemaken....gelukkig zeilt er af en toe nog iemand voorbij...ja het klopt we zijn allen druk, of hebben problemen met de familie of het gezin, we hebben werk wat je verplicht, maar gelukkig ook werk die je "hart" doet openbloeien...nou lieve schatten, dit was een klein betoogje van mij...trek je er maar niets van aan,,,ik begrijp dat een ieder zijn eigen "leven" heeft....maar ik "omarm" jullie....een fijne dag gewenst en pas goed op jullie zelf en je dierbaren om je heen...conflicten komt in ieder gezin/huishouden voor, maar als we de deur op een kier laten staan, kan men altijd weer binnenkomen... :Embarrassment:  Dag lieve vrienden....de herfst komt eraan, ik hoop dat jullie af en toe weer langskomen, ik geef de moed nog niet op....sterkte met de gezondheid allen....een goed herstel en revalidatie voor je teen/voet Christel na de operatie...ik hoop dat de pijn gaat afnemen... :Smile: 
Liefs en een dikke zoen voor allen van mij....Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Gelukkig hebben wij hier iemand die het vuur brandend houd.  :Wink: 
Dus Elisabeth, ik wens jou alle goeds toe, en alles wat jij aan anderen wenst wens ik jou ook toe, je verdient het.

----------


## Raimun

inderdaad Elisabeth ..

Het is verstandiger een kaars aan te steken ,
dan te klagen over de duisternis !
Lao Tse

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt beiden, jullie hebben het fijn gezegd... mooi gezegde he Raimun van Lao Tse, ik kende dat niet!!!  :Smile:  het wordt grijs in de lucht, de herfst lijkt er aan te komen...haha dat kan al snel...gezellige dag lieve vrienden...Warme groeten

----------


## anMa

Voor mijn zwager daar gaat t niet zogoed mee
Hij heeft een vlek op zn longen het ziet er niet goed uit
Rookte altijd en kan er niet mee stoppen

----------


## Suske'52

Dag lieve vrienden ... :Wink:   :Big Grin:  even op het forum tussen de soep ...en het hoofdgerecht.... hier zéér druk ..... ik ben jullie niet vergeten ....maar lees wel mee ...gelukkig is Elisa er om de boel wakker te houden ....waarbij dank ....jullie mogen me binnenkort terug verwachten .....maar nu ...even geen tijd .... Elisa / Lao-tzu is een profeet .....ik heb de boek 'De weg naar verandering ' ......onder uitgeverij Servire .....Kosmos Uitgevers .... een fijn boekje ....heb het altijd bij de hand.... in mijn handtas ...voor bij de dokter ..(wachtzaal ) ...of 's avonds bij het slapen gaan ....het brengt je rust ....wijsheid .... doorzicht bij het leven ....  :Wink:  


Elisa  :Wink: een kaarsje voor jou ...omdat je nog even de boel wakker wilt houden .....DANK !!!! Sus  :Wink:  

Jolanda -christel-Sietske -Raimun -do - anMa -en alle andere ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  een warme knuffel ....en hou jullie goed .....

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: och meid dat klinkt niet goed van je zwager...heel veel sterkte, voor hem en je zus, en jezelf... :Smile:  ik hoop/wens dat hij geholpen kan worden!!! je wordt er toch angstig door...Liefs..

Suske: och dank je wel wijze lieve vrouw voor de toelichting....ach fijn dat je over een tijdje weer terug komt...knus met meerderen...en ja ik zal iedereen een beetje wakker houden met mijn eigen belevenissen en stupiteiten en ongelukjes, etc...hahahaha..succes met de drukte, en wat fijn dat de "profeet" mee -ift in de handtas! Boeiend!  :Big Grin:  Waardevol...
Liefs...

Dag Allemaal...een nieuwe dag, met nieuwe kansen!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fijn dat de "profeet" Meelift, jammer dat we niet de fouten kunnen corrigeren..."Minpuntje" van de site!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  moet ik ff zeggen.... :Smile: 

maar mijn auto is weer tip top...hoera....effe een huppeltje maken...tralalalalalalala

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, veel sterkte voor je zwager. Een onzekere en moeilijke periode. 

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor mijn schoonmoeder, en dan met name dat ze meer rust voor zichzelf kan vinden in deze periode. Dat is wat wij haar helaas niet kunnen geven.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik steek een kaarsje aan voor iedereen die warmte en liefde nodig heeft  :Smile: 

Lieve Elisa, ben het hier niet vergeten hoor, is alleen zoals altijd een chaos in mn leventje  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja welkom Luuss, heerlijk dat je even van je laat horen lieverd...Chaos weet ik alles van, sterkte ermee....

Een goed idee om een kaars te branden voor de Liefde en de Warmte die we soms moeten ontberen..bedankt lieffie....
dikke kus voor jou. :Embarrassment: ..hou je haaks en succes met alles wat je nog gaat doen! 

en "IK" wil tevens graag een grote kaars branden voor de bootvluchtelingen die zijn verdronken in Italie....een regelrechte ramp en wat een onnoemlijk leed dat vindt ik heel erg! in gedachten wens ik allen die het overleefd hebben heel veel Kracht en moed om door te gaan met hun miserabele Leven...ik hoop dat er goede mensen zijn die hun Liefdevol kunnen opnemen in hun land.....ik hoop dat de dood van al deze mensen een oplossing gaat geven en dat dit niet voor niets is geweest....meer hulp voor de mensen die vluchten dat doe je niet voor niets, deze mensen willen Overleven en daarom verzamelen ze moed om het water over te steken....Dappere mensen....IK hoop dat mijn kaars Lang voor ze mag branden!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Elisabeth, Suske, Raimun, Anma, Christel, Sietske, Dotito, Gossie, Neetje, Leontien, Dolfijnjorien, en al diegene die ik vergeten mocht zijn. Ik wil jullie het allerbeste toewensen. Ik heb besloten om niet meer op deze site te komen. 
Ik ben druk met mantelzorgen maar ook druk bezig om meer rust in mijn eigen leven te krijgen. Dat lukt mij niet goed als ik regelmatig op deze site zit. 
Het is ook zo, dat dié keren dat ik hier wel op wil komen, er vaak iets mis is, en ik niet op de site kan komen. Waarom is mij een raadsel.
Het zal best wel even vreemd zijn, want natuurlijk heb ik met veel van jullie meegeleefd. 
Ik steek een dikke kaars voor jullie allemaal op, opdat het jullie heel goed mag gaan. 
Hartelijke groeten, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Jolanda...ik spreek je nog wel via een andere weg.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

soms denk ik ook wel eens, Wat doe ik hier nog als bijna alle vrienden hier verdwijnen, maar enfin ik houd altijd de deur op een kier open...situatie's kunnen veranderen....

prettige dag voor degenen die dit nog wel lezen!!!!! Liefs van Elisa... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

Hallo Jolanda ,
we gaan in de toekomst geen wijze woorden van jou meer lezen ?
Dan zullen we die van de voorbije tijd maar goed in onze geest zetten hé !! 
Internet mag dan wel 'n onpersoonlijk iets zijn , doch doorheen alles wat je schrijf geeft 'n mens zich ook 'n stukje bloot !!
Het was in ieder geval gezellig om met jou te " babbelen "..om het zo te zeggen .

Jou wensen naar ons toe , zijn goed aangekomen Jolanda ...carpe diem !! dat zullen we doen 
en daarbij in gedachten houden ,dat jij ook met "" jouw mand "" rond loopt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
De kracht van het nu ..is de leefregel bij uitstek om je mand dagelijks te vullen !!

Je wil ook "" meer rust in jouw leven krijgen ""....stop dan vooral met daarmee druk bezig te zijn !!! 
*Kalm blijven in alle omstandigheden* !! dat is de juiste weg !! 

Mochten we ons niet meer " zien " ...het ga je goed Jolanda ....
met mantelzorg..schilderen..rust zoeken ...enz.... :Embarrassment: 

Ik heb hier nog wel ergens 'n kaars liggen ....

Groetjes  :Smile: 
Raimun

----------


## Suske'52

@Jo  :Big Grin: - Elisa  :Big Grin:  -Raimun  :Big Grin:  en alle andere hier aanwezig  :Big Grin: ....Bedankt Raimun om het zo mooi te verwoorden  :Big Grin:  Situaties veranderen .....ik zelf heb veel aan deze site gehad .....ondersteuning .....kunnen af reageren ...ook met vele anekdotes/verhalen gelachen ...met een traan en lach .....maar de tijd ontbreekt me ook ....zal mijn best doen om er tussen door:" even binnen te wippen " haha ....veel vriendschap en liefde voor ieder ... :Big Grin:  :Smile:  warme knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  Suske  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: ik moest met name lachen om de woorden: ik moet hier nog wel ergens een kaars hebben liggen...hahahahahahaha..denkbeeldig zie ik je lopen naar een kist toe en dan grabbel je er een kaars uit en ontsteekt de "vlam"!  :Embarrassment: 
hoe druk ik soms ook kan zijn, "IK" vindt het heerlijk om zo af en toe mijn neusje te laten zien en mensen te ondersteunen, maar enfin zo'n mallerd ben ik.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Suske: Fijn dat je er ook nog altijd bent, en ik begrijp absoluut dat jullie gezinnen hebben en dat het veel tijd vergt...maar ik hoef niets voor een ander in te vullen, dat weet een ieder voor zich wel...iedereen van ons heeft hier "steun" ondervonden, ikke ook, en dat was een mooie tijd...er komen steeds meer andere vormen van elkaar spreken maar dat is voor mij niet hetzelfde!!!

tot slot Jolanda en anderen....lees eens het topic: "Wat vind je goed en wat kan beter aan deze website" daarin geef ik wederom een mening op 6 oktober 2013 j.l en Leontien antwoord daar op 7 oktober...misschien komt er dan een heel klein beetje begrip?!  :Wink: 

Dag Jolanda, Raimun en Suske...degenen die overblijven maken dat ik zeker af en toe blijf schrijven...
Liefs en dikke knuffel.. :Wink: 

och ja voor LUUSS steek ik een grote kaars op, je weet zelf wat wat ik hier mee bedoel...kus.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een kaars op voor een dierbaar iemand. :Frown: ..zij is familie van mij en ik hoorde gisteren het slechte nieuws van mijn ouders....

als een mokerslag kwam het bij mij binnen...ze is overleden en woensdag is de plechtigheid....sinds 2003 heeft ze borstkanker, daarna ging het een aantal jaren goed en toen kwam het weer terug.....zij heeft nog een klein gedichtenbundeltje kunnen schrijven die ik afgelopen maart in handen kreeg...titel: de wind door mijn Pruik.... :Smile:  ik heb gisteravond een kaarsje speciaal voor haar ontstoken op een speciale plekje bij mijn Maria beeldje dat uit Lourdes komt....ik las wederom haar boekje door en was met mijn gedachten bij haar...
R.I.P lieverd....de strijd is gestreden....

----------


## saneke

elisabeth9 mijn innige oprechte deelneming voor het verlies!!! van een dierbaar iemand.
ik wens jou sterkte, 
houd haar in goede gedachten........ heel veel moed en kracht in deze donkerre dagen..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Saneke....ik zal de kracht doorsturen naar mijn familie...ik zal helaas niet aan de plechtigheid kunnen deelnemen want ze wonen te ver weg en ik heb verplichtingen op die dag, maar ik zal hun een persoonlijk brief schrijven met mijn steun....maar verdriet heb ik er wel van omdat mijn vriendin ook aan deze vreselijke ziekte is overleden...ze is van mijn leeftijd...verdriet parkeer ik weg in een luikje in mijn hoofd en af en toe wordt dat geopend....
dag lief mens...een prettige dag gewenst... :Smile:  warme groet van mij...Elisabeth (dat is mijn 2e naam)

----------


## saneke

hoi elisabeth.....
wat jammer dat je te ver daar vandaan woont maar ik ben er zeer zeker van dat je die dag absoluut in hun aanwezigheid zal zijn met je gedachten je hart en ziel.
in gedachten ben je bij hen en zei zullen dat zeker aanvaarden...........
.................................................. ..
voor jou brand ik een kaarsje voor steun en medeleven die je ook best kan gebruiken.en ook
brand ik zoals elke dag!! 
een kaarsje voor alle mensen die het nodig hebben...............arme, dakloze, ongelukkige, kortom eenieder die steun verdient in moeilijke tijden.

ik heb enorm te doen met de mensen uit de Filipijnen.......die honger die ze lijden.. die kou die kindjes...........wij voelen ons machteloos en,
kunnen enkel een kaarsje branden en hopen dat de toestand daar snel zal veranderren.............
in ieder geval.. voor iedereen............brand ik een zachte kaars, in een rode pot de kleur van liefde en het geven om eenieder.......

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Saneke....een kaars branden voor de slachtoffers van de Filipijnen vindt ik een heel goed plan....ik doe met je mee!  :Smile: 
vreselijk wat die mensen overkomt...soms vindt je niet eens je familie meer terug!!! dat is verschrikkelijk!!!
een mooie kaars voor ons branden is fijn Saneke...heel lief...dank je wel...

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Elisa, voor jou een kaarsje om je verdriet een plek te geven! Jammer dat je er niet bij kon zijn, maar hopelijk waardeerden ze jou brief  :Smile: 

Lieve Jolanda, ik wens je veel succes met alles, we hebben allemaal zo onze dingen waardoor we hier minder of niet kunnen zijn  :Wink: 

Lieve Raimun, jij brengt altijd licht in de duisternis met je grappen en leuke opmerkingen, bedankt daarvoor!

Lieve Suske, ja situaties veranderen inderdaad, dus daar proberen we dan maar zo goed mogelijk mee om te gaan  :Wink:  

Hallo Saneke, goed dat je elke dag een kaarsje brand voor diegenen die dat nodig hebben  :Smile: 

Ik steek een kaars aan voor alle mensen die vriendschap, warmte, liefde, een knuffel en positiviteit nodig hebben. Na alle rampen en oorlogen die er weer zijn (geweest) zijn veel mensen hun dierbaren en/of huis verloren en die kunnen alle positiviteit gebruiken...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Luuss: Dank je wel voor je bericht hierboven en je goede wensen aan ons allen...

Ik brand een kaarsje voor JOU......je weet wel waarom.....alle goeds lieverd...dikke knuffel en kus xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een "kaars" aan voor een vriendin van mij...ik hoorde gisteren dat ze een hartinfarct kreeg en enige tijd later een hartstilstand!  :Frown: 
maar er was een beschermengel die haar bewaakt heeft want ze leeft nog, en dat is iets om intens dankbaar voor te zijn...je hoort het zo vaak : "hartstilstand" maar lang niet iedereen kan gered worden...

ik steek tevens een kaars op voor al mijn vrienden hier, ook al zijn ze er niet allemaal, maar ik wens jullie "Gezondheid" en Liefde van je dierbaren en vrienden om je heen...niets is belangrijker! Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:  plus een dikke knuffel...

----------


## Raimun

Dank je wel Elisabeth ....jij bent geweldig  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Raimun...dank je wel voor je lieve woorden...fijn weekend kanjer... :Embarrassment:  Warme groeten....

----------


## anMa

Voor alle mensen die een winterdepressie hebben 
en iedereen die ziek is dat ze zich snel beter voelen
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel AnMa... :Smile:  mensen met depressies hebben het heel moeilijk.....fijne dag verder...Groetjes  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek graag een kaarsje aan voor: Mijn neefje...het jongste kind van mijn overleden broer!  :Smile:  Hij kreeg een week voor de Pasen ( april 2014)een motorongeluk. Gebroken schouder, knie verbrijzeld, en een gescheurde pees plus inwendige verwondingen! hij vloog uit de bocht en kwam tegen een boom terecht! wat schrikken...ik ben dankbaar dat hij leeft, een beschermengel heeft hem gespaard....ik hoop dat hij enigszins goed mag herstellen en niet teveel schade over houd!  :Smile:  de tijd zal het leren....een dikke kaas voor hem!

----------


## anMa

Voor iedereen die wanhopig is van het solliciteren dat ze eindelijk een baan zullen vinden

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa:Ja er moeten banen komen voor de mensen, en "ook" voor de ouderen die er maar uitgesmeten worden en als een idioot moeten solliciteren, echt afschuwelijk!!!!

Ik steek ook een kaars op voor de mensen die onnodig sterven, vluchtelingen op zee onderweg naar een veiliger land en verdrinken, en in een oorlog waar je zonder pardon wordt doodgeschoten in verschillende landen, of om je geloof!!! als ik het Journaal 's avonds kijk kunnen mijn hersenen niet begrijpen dat er zoveel ellende en geweld is in de Wereld....ik wens meer Vrede voor alle mensen!!! daar steek ik een hele dikke kaars voor op....

Tevens steek ik een kaars op voor mijn vrienden die hier altijd waren en nu er soms nog zijn, of alleen wat lezen...ik wens jullie allen Gezondheid, Geluk, en Liefdevolle mensen om jullie heen.... :Big Grin:  minder pijn, minder zorgen, ( om je partner, je kinderen, familie, vrienden etc) minder verdriet om situatie's die in je leven sluipen en die je niet altijd in de hand kunt hebben....Sterkte...Liefs van Elisa en een hele dikke knuffel voor allen die dit kunnen gebruiken!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik steek een "KAARS" op voor alle slachtoffers die gevallen zijn en de nabestaanden van het vliegtuig: vlucht: MH17 een onbeschrijfelijk verdriet maakt(e) zich meester van heel veel mensen over de hele wereld.... :Frown:  ik kwam er niet eerder aan toe om dit te zeggen wegens mijn verhuizing....
iedereen heeft wel een kennis of vriend of anders die iemand kent uit het bewuste vliegtuig!!!! het is verschrikkelijk wat daar gebeurd is en ik wens dan ook iedereen heel veel sterkte die dit meegemaakt hebben of zijdelings....stel je eens voor dat je vader/moeder/oom/tante/broer/zus/vriend(in)/je partner of anders uit de lucht wordt geschoten...het immense verdriet, het is niet te bevatten...het is mooi hoe Nederland en andere landen alles in het werk stellen om alle gevallenen te indentificieren....respectvol zet iedereen zich in, veel verdriet ook voor alle helpers....ik wens iedereen wat rust in zijn ziel en hart want dit leed is niet te bevatten....
een Kaars voor "hen" de mensen die fijn naar een warm land wilden reizen...helaas werd dit een ander afscheid! R.I.P lieve mensen.... :Smile: 
elke dag is er wel nieuws over, zodoende wilde ik er toch een stukje over schrijven....

En het enorme oorlogsgeweld in de andere omliggende landen etc is onbeschrijfelijk wreed en gruwelijk.. :Frown: ..een hele dikke kaars voor deze onschuldige mensen allemaal!!! vreselijk dat er zoveel slechte mensen oorlog voeren, maar "eens" worden ze hiervoor gestraft! 

Prettige dag lieve vrienden...koester de familie en de vrienden.... :Big Grin:  Liefs van Elisa....

----------


## anMa

Voor mijn broer die op deze maand is overleden
dat hij nu mag rusten zonder pijn en verdriet

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Daar sluit ik mij bij aan lieve AnMa.....ik steek ook een kaarsje voor je broer aan!!!! sterkte lieverd.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Ik heb het even niet helemaal goed begrepen door allerlei oorzaken....

Gecondoleerd met het grote verlies om je dierbare broer, verschrikkelijk als een geliefd persoon heengaat.. :Frown: ..fijn voor hem, maar heel verdrietig om nooit meer dat vertrouwde gezicht te zien, en mee te praten, ik leef met je mee....de pijn blijft je leven lang heb ik bemerkt maar het wordt op den duur wat anders! veel sterkte en kracht nogmaals voor jou en je familie....warme knuffel en Liefs van mij...Elisa.... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Voor de journalist die is onthoofd en zijn familie
Als je zoiets mee moet maken wat erg!!,!,

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik doe met je mee AnMa: het is gruwelijk en wreed wat die mensen onschuldige mensen aandoen! ik steek ook een grote kaars voor hem aan.
liefs van Elisa en jij ook sterkte he?  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaarsje op voor jou Elisabeth en voor anMa. Jullie doen volgens mij veel goeds voor deze site! Jullie zijn de volhouders. Ik wens jullie veel warmte en plezier, kracht en liefs toe.

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel gossie 
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

De eer komt Elisabeth toe

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Bedankt voor je lieve woorden, dat is een binnenkomertje voor de ziel.... :Big Grin:  fijn als mensen het waarderen en er iets aan hebben, maar ik doe het met Liefde...ik houd van mensen...dank.... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: We delen het lief mens...dank je wel.... :Big Grin:  ik wens jullie een hele fijne enigszins zonnige dag toe...sterkte met alles wat jullie zelf doormaken...
Dikke zoen en knuffel van mij....Elisa.... :Wink:  doegieeeeee

----------


## gossie

De EER komt jullie beiden toe, anMa :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Jij ook bedankt, Elisabeth. En jij ook dank... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

11 September, de dag dat er 2 vliegtuigen met kapers de Twin Towers doelbewust invlogen....hierbij zijn zo'n beetje 3000 mensen overleden, een vreselijke ramp!...Ik steek een grote kaars aan voor de nabestaanden, die eigenlijk nooit rust krijgen omdat van heel veel mensen nooit meer DNA gevonden kan worden....het immer knagende stille verdriet blijven ze meedragen hun verdere leven.... :Frown:  ik wens hen veel sterkte, speciaal vandaag...R.I.P voor alle mensen die nooit meer konden thuiskomen.... :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

_Hoi Elisa ... jij draagt de " hele wereld " in jouw hart 
ik brand 'n kaars voor jou , jij vergeet jezelf soms !!!!!_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Raimun....dank voor je lieve woorden....en fijn dat je een kaars voor mij brand, dat kan ik wel gebruiken... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Weer iemand uit onze vriendenkring overleden
We hadden niet zo veel contact meer maar toch erg...kenden we al 40 jaar

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Het blijft akelig om te horen dat iemand uit je vriendenkring is overleden, het maakt dat het allemaal dichterbij komt, ook wij zijn niet onsterfelijk! sterkte gewenst want het geeft toch een wee gevoel in je lijf en hoofd...Liefs van mij.... :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Ik steek een kaars op voor de mooie Zomer, die ons nog mooie late zomerse dagen geeft.  :Smile:  De Herfst begint, maar de zomer laat zich nog niet wegjagen,,,,,,,,,,, :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Fijn he Gossie, we kunnen de zon zo goed gebruiken!  :Wink:  ik sluit mij bij jou aan....

----------


## Raimun

2 brandende kaarsen tegen elkaar 

"""Zullen we samen uitgaan vanavond ? """  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nee zeggen de kaarsen, ze gaan "versmelten"  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Voor alle vluchtelingen

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Ik sluit mij helemaal bij je aan...een heel goed idee dame....voor de vluchtelingen, aandacht voor "hen" er komen vandaag 400 personen aan in Zwolle waar ik woon!!! ik hoop dat alle mensen even op adem kunnen komen, want vluchten is verschrikkelijk, geen huis meer en amper kleding etc...ik wens ze heel veel kracht en sterkte...bedankt Anma.... :Smile:  liefs...

----------


## Elisabeth9

vandaag steek ik een grote kaars alvast op dit forum aan voor zondag 2 november, Allerzielen, "De" dag dat men de overledenen eert!  :Smile:  ik heb viooltjes geplant bij familie en ik wil nog wat schoonmaken en zondag ga ik er kaarsjes branden....

Fijn weekend allemaal....Liefs van Elisa...al het goede voor jullie en je gezin!  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Mijn dank is groot Elisabeth.
Maar ook voor jouw familie, vrienden Elisa. 

Al ben ik wel laat met reageren. Maar Anma wil ik eigenlijk ook niet vergeten.

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel Elisabeth
Een kaarsje voor wereldvrede zou geen kwaad kunnen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Gossie en AnMa: Voor Wereldvrede wil ik zeker een grote kaars branden en voor alle vluchtelingen die plotseling hun huis moeten verlaten en verdrinken op zee in een veel te gammel bootje wat volgeladen is met teveel mensen...Dramatisch en elke keer schrik ik daar van...vreselijk....

Ook een kaars voor al onze "vrienden" hier ...lief en leed dringt elke dag in de huiskamers door en we wachten vaak met zijn allen ergens in een wachtkamer, of wachtende op goed nieuws van je ouders,/ partner/kinderen/kleinkinderen/broer, zus/ neef, nicht/, oom tante/, etc.....heb het goed, heb het fijn, elke dag telt!  :Embarrassment:  Lieve groeten van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Vrienden....

Vandaag steek ik een kaars op voor alle dieren die "geruimd"  :Frown:  moeten worden in Nederland wegens de vogelziekte....een zeer ingrijpend iets voor mens en dier...akelig om te zien op tv hoe levenloos de dieren erbij liggen nadat ze vergast worden... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .. Sterkte voor de boeren, ik hoop dat de regering hen financieel bij staat met deze dramatische ziekte, het is zo ingrijpend! ook Belgie wens ik sterkte want daar onderneemt men ook voorzorgsmaatregelen....doen jullie mee om een kaars voor hun op te steken?  :Embarrassment:  zelfs hier op de kinderboerderij zitten de kippen opgesloten in een klein hokje...heel sneu om dat te zien, laat staan in de rest van het land......Groetjes...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag steek ik een kaars op voor een man die uit Bulgarije komt, een straatmuzikant die eergister is neergestoken in een klein winkelcentrum in Zwolle waar ik altijd kom....hij was er altijd... :Frown:  hij is overleden en het andere slachtoffer die in de Jumbo werd neergestoken ligt nog in het ziekenhuis, ook voor "hem" brand ik een kaars en voor de omstanders die het zagen gebeuren....de jongen van 17 jaar is overmeesterd door een groepje mensen uit de Supermarkt....een drama....

ik was vanmorgen bij mijn moeder en ze moest er steeds aan denken....heel triest....r.i.p. beste man/muzikant..... :Smile:

----------

